# [Sponsored] Sour Apple MOTM Winner August 2014



## Gardnerphotos

reserved for final pics and other stuff

*01.* (04/27/13) Original radiator mounting 1(scrapped)
*02.* (04/27/13) Initial designs
*03.* (04/28/13) Original radiator mounting 2
*04.* (04/29/13) Original radiator mounting 3
*05.* (04/30/13) Bitfenix Recon mounting solution (scrapped)
*06.* (05/04/13) Laser cut front panels
*07.* (05/05/13) Original radiator mounting 4
*08.* (05/08/13) Photos of work so far
*09.* (05/11/13) Photos and disassembly of original Mac
*10.* (05/14/13) Modding rear panel
*11.* (05/15/13) Modding front panel
*12.* (05/16/13) Modding rear panel 2
*13.* (05/18/13) Painting
*14.* (05/18/13) Photos of painted parts
*15.* (05/21/13) More laser cutting
*16.* (05/21/13) Photos of laser cut parts
*17.* (05/22/13) Painting
*18.* (05/22/13) Photos of painted parts
*19.* (05/30/13) More disassembly
*20.* (06/03/13) Angle grinding case
*21.* (06/04/13) Front panel mounted
*22.* (06/04/13) Front radiator mounting
*23.* (06/05/13) Cutting radiator mounts
*24.* (06/06/13) Bottom radiator mount
*25.* (06/06/13) Radiator photos
*26.* (06/07/13) Cable management holes
*27.* (06/07/13) Angle grinding
*28.* (06/08/13) Cable management and painting
*29.* (06/08/13) Removing the Apple logo
*30.* (06/10/13) Rear IO and painting side panels
*31.* (06/11/13) Painting side panels and handles
*32.* (06/12/13) Painting main body of the case
*33.* (06/13/13) Completed painting and first assembly


----------



## Gardnerphotos

So here is the case as it stands, the Mac itself is still working perfectly but it is really slow and noisy!:











Sorry iPhone pics for now, SLR pics to come when proper modding starts, for now though work is in school workshops so I will be have to use my phone










First job is to make some brackets for 240mm radiator, first up we use the guillotine to cut the 1mm thick aluminium to size then we drill holes in the corner and use a jigsaw to cut out the majority of the waste, then I tidied up the edges with a file. More to follow over the next week!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Here are some mock ups from SketchUp just to demonstrate what I have in mind, these were done fairly early on in the process and a few things have changed since then but you should be able to get a good idea of what it might look like. The Red and Black colour scheme also is not permanent...


----------



## muude

Subbed of course


----------



## Millerboy3

subbed


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Thanks Muude, your build has inspired a lot of the parts of this build


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Just got back from the school workshop, so time for another update, I have nearly finished making the radiator brackets, I made another 2 240mm brackets today as I wasn't happy with the quality of the first one.

At this point I have filed down one bracket so that all the cuts are flat and I have sanded it down using wet and dry, starting at 600 grit and moving up to 1200 grit. I used a 6 inch flat file for all of the filing which worked quite well. We had this clamp thing hanging around that no one was quite sure of the use it was intended for, but it worked pretty well as a guide for filing, you just slot your piece into it and adjust it so that the amount that you want to file away is above the "hinge" and then just file it down.

Still to do is order some hinges and sand down the other side of that bracket and file and sand the other one. It is unlikely that there will be another significant update before next weekend as I am in the middle of my GCSEs (important exams) so I only really have time at the weekends, but from time to time I may be able to do a bit of work during the week.

I also need to mark out and drill the holes for mounting the brackets to the radiator and once the hinges arrive I will be able to mark out the holes for those too.

Without further ado here are some photos:

The first attempt on the radiator itself, I won't be using this bracket in the final design as I wasn't happy with the quality


Using a pillar drill with a 3.5mm drill bit to mark each corner, this will make cutting between corners much easier.


The metal cutting blade for the scroll saw has been fitted through one of the corner holes, so now I can cut all of the straight edges. I like to use the scroll saw as the level of precision is much higher that using a jigsaw or dremel, it may not cut as straight a line as a jigsaw but that can always be fixed with a file and some guides.


First one of the day cut out, the original on the right and the new one on the left, you can see that I have made the tabs for the middle set of screws much bigger as previously the screw holes would only just have fitted without breaking through the edge, it also exposed the bracket on the radiator itself, which I didn't like.


The hinge thing I was talking about, once clamped in the vice it doesn't let the bracket budge allowing you to file a nice straight edge, I then started to clean up with wet and dry while it was still clamped just to remove the marks made with the file.


All sanding completed, I have never felt metal this smooth, as I said earlier this is using 1200 grit wet and dry which makes for a really nice finish, I may need to rough it up a little further down the line when it comes to painting but for now I just want to remove any scratches etc. Any one know what sort of grit I should use for preparation for painting?



The color of the paper towel after a quick wipe down to remove all of the fine metal dust created by the sanding










Some masking tape to protect the surface until it is needed again.


BTW the wooden block you see in the background was clean before I started cleaning up the surface :/

Any name suggestions for the build would be awesome too


----------



## HingedEmu

Subbed


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HingedEmu*
> 
> Subbed


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Millerboy3*
> 
> subbed


Thanks


----------



## vangsfreaken

this could be interesting, subbed


----------



## Gardnerphotos

UPDATE!
Okay so today I managed to get into the workshop for an hour or two and have finished the cutting, filing, sanding and drilling of the brackets, just waiting on some hinges







I also test fitted the brackets on my Swiftech MCR220QP radiator and other than two minor tweaks on the second bracket they all went on pretty well. So what is next? Well I need to make a bracket so that the radiator bracket sits perpendicular to the door of the case, it also needs to be raised up by 3mm so that the acrylic panel can slide under it for opening and closing the door. Then I need to make a bracket to hold my Bitfenix Recon which is currently in my PC which is at my parents' so I won't be able to get that for a couple of weeks, I can still cut out and bend the bracket I just won't be able to cut out the hole for the Recon to sit in. Anyways on with the pictures









So I started by placing a piece of paper on top of the fins of the rad but below the shroud so that I could mark out exactly where the holes needed to be.


Then I taped it to the aluminium with Masking Tape and drilled out the holes with a pillar drill


Holes drilled, temporarily in place on the rad and all the holes line up!










ARGHHH sanding with wet and dry is so messy!


First bracket fully sanded down with holes drilled


Screws in place






All masked up


Slight issue on the second bracket, these two holes need to move further to the left, so I just drilled a 1mm bigger hole which will be hidden under the bolt head.


Problem solved










Thats all for now, more to come over the coming weeks


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Finished up the rad brackets for the time being today and moved on to the bracket to hold the Bitfenix Recon. I started up by drawing it up in Sketchup to work out angles then I transposed those into reality by using a bending brake, I overshot on one of the dimensions though so I wizzed the excess off with the scroll saw. I can't do any more work on this bracket until I get home and can take measurements of the Recon, as I need those to cut the hole in the front plate, now onto the photos:

Sketchup model:


First bend:




All bends complete and excess on the top trimmed off where I over shot by 20mm somehow (I think the brake stretches the ally for the bends)


And from another angle, still need to cut all the openings but I need measurements first


The ancient brake we have (there are no markings for angles so you have to guesstimate and then measure with a protractor - if you over shoot trying to bend the metal back evenly is a PITA!)


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quick update, need your opinions on designs for the front. On the G4 there is an area on the front panel that is just asking to be cut out, so far I have come up with one design for it, I can do anything as it will be laser cut, the one I have come up with is four groups of squares, each 2mmx2mm, although in reality I would probably make them about 5mm,5mm. I really want something a little more creative than this, however it does still need to provide airflow to one of the 240mm radiators so it is essential that it has quite a lot cut out. If you have any ideas your self then here is a template for the front panel so feel free to draw something in paint or if you are feeling ambitious you might do a little more than that!

My Design so far:


Template:


The front panel:


----------



## rgwoehr

Subbed.

I like that front panel idea. I wish I could do something like that with mine.


----------



## jamdox

Super subbed. I built my server in this chassis, and am aware of some of its quirks, which I can share if anyone's interested. I'm not exactly sure how the final build is going to look from the designs so far, but I may pipe up when things get clearer


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamdox*
> 
> Super subbed. I built my server in this chassis, and am aware of some of its quirks, which I can share if anyone's interested. I'm not exactly sure how the final build is going to look from the designs so far, but I may pipe up when things get clearer


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> Subbed.
> 
> I like that front panel idea. I wish I could do something like that with mine.


Thanks guys. Heres another design I came up with to match the design of the EK CSQ blocks that I plan on using:


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Guys, I just had a fricking brainwave for the front panel, if I make several different ones, they can all be cut to exactly the same exterior dimensions on the laser cutter then I can mount them with Velcro and then mix and match between which one I want to use on a particular occasion, so I may have some clean ones and some more mesh-y "gamer -ish" ones. Thoughts?


----------



## DJCHUBBZ

Subbed for looking gewd. I like the swappable front idea, but instead of Velcro what about using magnets?


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJCHUBBZ*
> 
> Subbed for looking gewd. I like the swappable front idea, but instead of Velcro what about using magnets?


Thanks









My hard drive is gonna be mounted right behind the front panel so I would be a bit worried about magnets and there isnt any reason as far as I can see for not using Velcro?

PS will be going back home in about a week and a half so I can pick up the rest of the stuff that I need to work on at school, then when I get home for the summer holidays I can start cutting up the case and painting


----------



## tmaven

Looks great! Sub!

Love G4 mods


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Thanks for all the subs









Time for another update:

I spent this afternoon infront of a laser cutter cutting out lots of parts for the case mod. As I have already mentioned I will be making multiple front panels which will have velcro on the back so that I will be able to change front panel desgin very easily and quickly, for example when gaming I might want a front with better airflow and more of a gaming feel, at other times I may want a more sleek front to fit in with the apple look. I also laser cut and bent some brackets to hold the radiators at 90 degrees. I printed 6 brackets but only 2 came out alright so I may make more if I need them later on.

Anyways on with the pictures!

Trying to get photos through the lid of the laser cutter is impossible due to the reflections on the acrylic!





























































Thats all for now, more to come soon!


----------



## KillThePancake

Awesome! I love these G4 mods. Question though, how do you export Sketchup files to be used on a laser cutter if you don't mind me asking







Subbed!


----------



## briddell

Looks fantastic, so far; really looking forward to the rest. Subbed


----------



## deafboy

Oh man, love the custom parts. Definitely going to follow this.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Awesome! I love these G4 mods. Question though, how do you export Sketchup files to be used on a laser cutter if you don't mind me asking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subbed!


Unless you buy Sketchup Pro you can't, our laser cutter uses a program called cobalt by Ashlar Vellum, so I had to re draw all of the designs on to there before I could cut it out. the program also has no shortcuts so it is a PITA to use.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> Looks fantastic, so far; really looking forward to the rest. Subbed


Thanks man
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Oh man, love the custom parts. Definitely going to follow this.


Cheers, much more custom stuff to come


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Another day in the workshop. Didn't like the acrylic brackets I made yesterday so I made a new one in Aluminium, I drilled holes in the Recon bracket to mount it to the bottom of the case, and bade a blanking plate out of white acrylic for the side of the bracket so when the case is open you don't see the wires.

On with the photos:

I clamped the bracket to a piece of wood and used a hand held drill with a 4mm drill bit to drill two holes in the bottom so i can fit it to the bottom of the case.




Some cap head screws in place to see how it looks:


Aluminium marked out for the Radiator bracket, holes drilled for corners and screwing to case/rad


A guide clamped to the scroll saw so that the saw cuts perfectly straight


Sheet in the brake ready to be bent


How to cut your bolts short:


Screw on a nut so that the bottom of the nut is on the line where you want to cut


Place the thread end in a vice and saw on the line with a hacksaw so that the nut remains on the part you want to use


here you can see the burrs you will be left with which you will want to file off on a file


Once you have filed it down unscrew the nut, you want to do this while it is still warm from cutting as the jagged end will be formed into the correct shape by the thread of the nut


my 3 shorter bolts in the finished bracket (still has protective film on until it comes to painting)


Acrylic insert in the end of the Recon Bracket. Cut roughly on the scroll saw and then sanded down to size using a disc sander






Radiator bracket in place on 240mm radiator, holds it just fine and has 6mm clearance so the locking mechanism will be able to pass underneath no problem. I will cut the bracket down shorter above the screws, didn't realize how much it would stick up


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Just spent £10 on a pair of hinges







oh dear! Any one got any guesses where these might go?


----------



## Gardnerphotos

The hinges arrived, the most ridiculous packaging I have seen for something so small haha!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Got round to taking some SLR photos of how things are looking at the moment, had a lot of exams lately and got more soon so I will see how much I can get done on the mod, I hope that I will be able to start work on the case itself over the next week or two and make the necessary cuts while I still have access to the school workshop.


----------



## Fololight

looks good subbed also i love the idea for the front panel


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fololight*
> 
> looks good subbed also i love the idea for the front panel


thanks







still lots more awesome things to come


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> The hinges arrived, the most ridiculous packaging I have seen for something so small haha!


lol. Nice!

Kind of reminds me when I bought some threaded rod, talk about excessive packaging.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Finally home so I can check things against the case as I dont have the case with me at school, noticed a few things wrong, the I bent the bracket for the Recon the wrong way (that was why there was an excess of aluminium, it was supposed to be 140mmx160mm but after I cut it it is only 140mm wide which is more narrow than the controller itself so I will need to redo that









Did a strip down of the case today to take out the panels that need working on in the workshops over then next few weeks (front and back panels) in doing so had a nosy around the case, the quality is awesome, just what you would expect from apple, I wish they still made awesome cases like these!

Here are some photos


----------



## Gardnerphotos

UPDATE

Got back into the workshop today and started work on the backpanel of the case, cut out the bulk of the PSU cover with the Scrollsaw and then cleaned it up with some files. Once I had removed the specs sticker I then stuck the whole lot into the Sandblasting machine, so handy - this would have been impossible if I had to use wet and dry to do it. ENJOY!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Started to cut out the front panel today, lots of filing needed but here is what it looks like with the interchangeable fronts. Been considering the parts I have chosen, might drop the 2011 socket and go with the new Gigabyte G1 sniper M5 Z87 board and getting a Haswell chip, this will fit in much better with my color scheme and will be cheaper. What do you guys think about the performance drop between 2011 and 1150? It would also be a much cleaner tubing run using this board. This would however mean that I couldn't cool the chipset as I was planning before









Let me know what you think!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Firstly I want to say a MASSIVE thank you to you all for over 1000 views already









Today I finished cleaning up the front panel, but in the process I managed to snap off one of the six clips that hold the panel on, hopefully it should still hold fine though. All that is left for the front panel is to sand blast and paint it. I then cut out the middle bar on the IO section of the back panel in preparation for a LaserHive metal replacement, (I won't use the acrylic that LaserHive provide as others have said that it prevents the door from closing, just the metal section) I used some of the offcut to fill in the holes I had made, I used some Tensol 12 to hold it while the Araldite dried, that stuff is strong, really makes you light headed! I still need to sand that down but I am currently waiting for it to dry fully. I also began work on the replacement bracket for the Recon as I messed up the dimensions of the first one, made some changes to the design of it too, have had some cool ideas and changed my mind about hardware, but that is still subject to change, I am a long way from needing to decide upon hardware yet!

Here are the photos from today's work:


----------



## pNUT

subbed!


----------



## rgwoehr

I like those front panels a lot. Looks like you did a better patch job on the rear IO trim piece thing than I did. I still need to finish that one of these days.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> I like those front panels a lot. Looks like you did a better patch job on the rear IO trim piece thing than I did. I still need to finish that one of these days.


Thanks







still need to sand the excess down. Had a complete rethink of internal layout yesterday but it needs some fine tuning before I share it with you guys. I think i will get the Laser Hive kit for the back though as they now sell it without the acrylic panel.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Since I have changed my plans which I will be revealing soon once I have double checked measurements etc, today there wasn't much I could do in terms of custom parts as I have yet to decide exactly what I am doing, however I decided to give painting a go, all the parts I have with me were first sand blasted, cleaned up to remove sand and then primed with some Halfords Grey Primer, after 2 coats of primer I then applied 2 coats of Matte Black. Fortunately our workshop has a spray booth however it only stocks spray cans







used 3 cans of paint today and still need to do some touching up. Plan to bring the whole case back to school when I return home and will try to paint that. Anyways enough talking on with the pictures!


----------



## kennah

Looks amazing. Subbed.


----------



## splinterize

Subbed!


----------



## Pebruska

Submarine!







looks awesome.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *splinterize*
> 
> Subbed!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennah*
> 
> Looks amazing. Subbed.


Thanks guys







, I need help choosing a name for this build, I don't really have any good ideas ATM, the color scheme is Green, Grey and Black, any suggestions are much appreciated. Anyway, here are some nice SLR shots

































Really pleased with the quality of finish I have got so far, what do you guys think?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

My god this is amazing!!!! Subbed for sure man!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> My god this is amazing!!!! Subbed for sure man!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Wow! Thanks Jeffinslaw, means a lot coming from you, been following your build carefully, my brother saw it and now he wants me to do one for him!







ATM I am sitting in my room with the windows open so it is freezing trying to get rid of the fumes that are still coming of the painted parts, not good


----------



## Noskcaj

Great work, subbed.
Add a volenti cooler.

I think i'll try something in an Emac soon.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> Great work, subbed.
> Add a volenti cooler.
> 
> I think i'll try something in an Emac soon.


volenti cooler?


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> volenti cooler?


It evaporates water, no real humidity increase, you normally get a few degrees below ambient with them.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1392108/guide-horizontal-volenti-coolers covers how to make them, everything else carries over from bong coolers.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> It evaporates water, no real humidity increase, you normally get a few degrees below ambient with them.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1392108/guide-horizontal-volenti-coolers covers how to make them, everything else carries over from bong coolers.


hmmm. IMO watercooling looks better, I want to use colored coolant to fit in with the color scheme and I am not too bothered about temps although if my plans work out then temps shouldn't be a problem at all!


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> hmmm. IMO watercooling looks better, I want to use colored coolant to fit in with the color scheme and I am not too bothered about temps although if my plans work out then temps shouldn't be a problem at all!


ok, understandable. you can use coloured coolant in a volenti though, you can even still have a res in the case,


----------



## deafboy

Awesome! Loving how everything is coming along, really looks great!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Wow! Thanks Jeffinslaw, means a lot coming from you, been following your build carefully, my brother saw it and now he wants me to do one for him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATM I am sitting in my room with the windows open so it is freezing trying to get rid of the fumes that are still coming of the painted parts, not good


Thanks! Taking your time with is really important and your build looks GREAT so far! Really interested to see how you complete it!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Thanks! Taking your time with is really important and your build looks GREAT so far! Really interested to see how you complete it!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Awesome! Loving how everything is coming along, really looks great!


Thanks. I don't plan on finishing this mod until at least christmas at the earliest so I don't think there is a chance of rushing it







At a bit of a dead end now until I can get radiators and mark up where they need to go, need to wait on some more money though


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Thanks. I don't plan on finishing this mod until at least *christmas* at the earliest so I don't think there is a chance of rushing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At a bit of a dead end now until I can get radiators and mark up where they need to go, need to wait on some more money though


Wait... WHAT??? You mean "Christmas in June" right? Not Christmas in December??? Please oh please tell me it isn't the later!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## HingedEmu

Starting to get shaped... Painting looks really good


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Wait... WHAT??? You mean "Christmas in June" right? Not Christmas in December??? Please oh please tell me it isn't the later!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


if it's december, i'm going to cry.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Wait... WHAT??? You mean "Christmas in June" right? Not Christmas in December??? Please oh please tell me it isn't the later!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


haha the case mod should be done in a month or two at the latest but I need money to be able to afford the mobo and cpu and gpu etc. also waiting for Haswell and GTX700s but if they don't do a short PCB 700 series I will just get GTX670. Gonna try get sponsors for watercooling otherwise this build could go on for a lot longer as I am a very poor student with no income









EDIT: what do people think of the name "Sour Apple"? need suggestions!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Little teaser of what my plans are now







thoughts on the name suggestion btw?



more to come shortly, got 3 exams tomorrow though so no updates for a couple of days


----------



## Jeffinslaw

I like the name, it fits the color scheme!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Neskia

Subbed







Love these kinds of mods.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I like the name, it fits the color scheme!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Thats what I was thinking, not quite sure yet. Something abstract would be cool, really jealous of the names that Lutro0 manages to come up with for his builds








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neskia*
> 
> Subbed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love these kinds of mods.


Thanks lots more cool stuff on the way


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Got a bit of laser cutting done today. Made the shroud for the front panel so that the piece I laser cut before will sit flush with the original front panel. I have been having a look at methods of holding the front panel in place, found some "magnetic tape" where you use two different types of tape with different polarities so that they stick together. each piece of tape is 1.5mm thick so it would add 3mm to the depth of the front panel. Also made the tools that will allow you to remove the front panel easier. It shouldn't be too hard with the more open front panel designs but with the clean design I needed some way of removing it so this tool slots into the gap around the edge allowing you to lift it off. I only really need 2 but the acrylic in the middle of my cutouts was going to waste so I though I may as well make more, I can do different colors and also I made different length sections to go on the bottom then I can test out which length will work best to lift up the panel.

The idea is very simple, you put a tool into the channel on either side of the front panel and then slide it up to the end, then pull gently towards you on both sides and you should overcome the power of the magnetic tape. Simples









Here are the photos from today, I love the finish of the panels, looks gorgeous, can't wait to get hold of the rest of the case and paint that too


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Here are some SLR shots of the bits I started work on today:


----------



## deafboy

AWESOME!!!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

This is just so cool! I feel like I should send you money so you can buy the components and then finish it!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## itzzjason

subbed!


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> This is just so cool! I feel like I should send you money so you can buy the components and then finish it!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


i would, but i have no money. (the volenti was more than i expected)


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> AWESOME!!!


Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> This is just so cool! I feel like I should send you money so you can buy the components and then finish it!
> Jeffinslaw


Haha 'sponsored by Jeffinslaw'... the components shouldn't be too much of a problem, looking to sell my current rig, not sure what I will get for it though. The watercooling is the bit that will be expensive (£500?) hopefully my parents will be able to help me out a bit!

Oh and also the 6 SSDs I want to use will cost a pretty penny! Gonna try do dual boot and have a 120GB for each OS and then 2 240s in RAID 0 on each OS for programs
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itzzjason*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> subbed!


Thanks man


----------



## Noskcaj

why so many SSDs?
make a volenti and you could cut the cost of the WC loop a fair bit


----------



## Gardnerphotos

As I said 2 OSs and 3 SSDs per OS, one for OS itself and 2 in RAID 0 for programs and Scratch Disk etc.

And Im not sure I want to use a Volenti


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> As I said 2 OSs and 3 SSDs per OS, one for OS itself and 2 in RAID 0 for programs and Scratch Disk etc.
> 
> And Im not sure I want to use a Volenti


OVERKILL!
and understandable, even mine hasn't worked properly


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> OVERKILL!
> and understandable, even mine hasn't worked properly


Thats the idea







although may have to step down to single 480GB SSD per OS instead of the RAID0 ones. Also I have a watercooled 3TB HDD going in there too for added overkillness, may upgrade to 4TB for even more WIN


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Didn't have long today but managed to paint some of the bits from yesterday. SLR photos coming later but here are some in progress shots


----------



## Gardnerphotos

SLR photos























*Also need name suggestions for the build, got "Sour Apple" so far, not sure on it though, any others are much appreciated*


----------



## rgwoehr

That front panel looks amazing. Makes me want to mod my G4 sawtooth. You're making me want to get a little more creative with my quicksilver build. I've got no suggestions for the name, I'm pretty useless when it comes to that (as shown by the titles of my builds) but I think Sour Apple would be a good one.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> That front panel looks amazing. Makes me want to mod my G4 sawtooth. You're making me want to get a little more creative with my quicksilver build. I've got no suggestions for the name, I'm pretty useless when it comes to that (as shown by the titles of my builds) but I think Sour Apple would be a good one.


Sour Apple is growing on me







Being creative is so much easier when you have a LAZOOOORRRRRR cutter







haha

Anyways made some more radiator grills today, laser cut out of acrylic, sand blasted, primed and painted. These will be used as a shroud on the front rad to increase the air flow through the rad and then as a spacer on the bottom rad so that it will clear the platform at the back of the case. Each radiator will have one white and one black which should hopefully stand out from the black case and black rads.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Seeing as not much has happened I thought I would post some photos of the Rad Shrouds fresh from the laser cutter...


----------



## deafboy

Like an inverse oreo


----------



## Wibble360

Subbed. Looks awesome, I always liked the look of the G5s but this is really slick, I like a lot!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Like an inverse oreo


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wibble360*
> 
> Subbed. Looks awesome, I always liked the look of the G5s but this is really slick, I like a lot!


thank you guys! update should be coming in the next few days


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Really enjoying the progress!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Really enjoying the progress!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Thanks

UPDATE!

Finally got home and have been able to work on the case itself, first thing I did was to strip all of the components out of it, first I weighed it with all the parts in as well as all of the bits that have been cut away just out of curiosity, the result was 15.6KG I then weighed it without all of the parts and panels, now it is only 7.5KG! Also used a HUGE drill to drill out the rivets holding the middle shelf in place, this came away neatly as did the little bracket used to support long graphics cards. I also cut the center piece of metal in the PSU hole at the back. Being at home means I have few tools compared to school so this will all be cleared up soon when I go back. Thats all for now, on with the photos!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

How about 3x 240mm radiators? Just checked it out and should fit just fine








Gonna be a nightmare to run tubing though, plan on using clear acrylic pipe from E22 so it is critical that I get all the bends in the right place for it to work!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Wow! If you can fit all of those radiators, that would be amazing!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## epeets

when i read E22 in any mod it excites me in a strange way. Doing all this in a Mac case is just insane. Can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epeets*
> 
> when i read E22 in any mod it excites me in a strange way. Doing all this in a Mac case is just insane. Can't wait to see the final product!


haha thanks!

On a side note, anyone know what I can do to prevent the paint scratching without losing the matte finish? atm it seems to scratch whenever something touches it







, will be able to get back to working on the case this coming week, also got my first (part-time) job starting on tuesday







not paid yet though


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> haha thanks!
> 
> On a side note, anyone know what I can do to prevent the paint scratching without losing the matte finish? atm it seems to scratch whenever something touches it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , will be able to get back to working on the case this coming week, also got my first (part-time) job starting on tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not paid yet though


Have you tried clear coating it?

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Have you tried clear coating it?
> 
> Jeffinslaw


does't that stop the matte?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> does't that stop the matte?


They make quite literally clear coat stuff that goes on and dries absolutely clear so you will still get a matte finish.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> They make quite literally clear coat stuff that goes on and dries absolutely clear so you will still get a matte finish.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


thanks will take a look


----------



## rgwoehr

Did you sand the parts before painting? If not the paint doesn't have anything to adhere to and it scratches off easily. I used 100 grit (really worn down though) and 600 grit sandpaper on my stuff and so far it seems to be sticking well.


----------



## vangsfreaken

fresh-painted parts is a pain in the ass, but it will improve after a while







leave it for a week or two, it should harden a little


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> Did you sand the parts before painting? If not the paint doesn't have anything to adhere to and it scratches off easily. I used 100 grit (really worn down though) and 600 grit sandpaper on my stuff and so far it seems to be sticking well.


sandblasted and then a bit of 600 grit so they had plenty to stick to. Just wondering how good the finish will stay, especially the white parts, the black seems to rub onto them even though the parts were left to dry for several days

Will probably give everything one final coat and then just leave it AGES to dry lol


----------



## Jeffinslaw

I would also suggest baking them at 150-200 degrees fahrenheit. That way, you can save time by basically baking the paint onto it. Just a suggestion! Hope it helps!









Jeffinslaw


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I would also suggest baking them at 150-200 degrees fahrenheit. That way, you can save time by basically baking the paint onto it. Just a suggestion! Hope it helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


+REP will look into this, thanks guys! Hopefully will be able to do some work on the case this afternoon, even if it is just marking up where the radiators will go but hopefully I will be able to start cutting too







looks like the only tool available to me will be an angle grinder though hehe


----------



## Gardnerphotos

UPDATE!

Made some changes to the first post, take a look if you like!

Today was a big day, spent 3 and a half hours in the workshop, managed to get the front panel out. Apple really didn't skimp on quality, the entire case is made from 1.5mm thick galvanised steel, a PITA to cut through, even the angle grinder struggle - I am glad I don't have to use a dremel to try do this! The problem with the grinder was that it left a right mess around the edge; I had left around 5mm around the edge anyway so I didn't scuff the final finish but it left it very chewed up as it effectively melts the steel. So I had to spend around 2 hours with a file getting it flush. Apple put a lip the whole way around the front panel to give it rigidity, so I cut around this line but I had to cut out the lip to gain a few mm inside the case which meant even more filing as where it is folded for the lip, the metal is doubly thick! Also managed to remove the locking system from the top, overly complex in my opinion and very noisy! Also held on with some standoff-esque things which were also a PITA to get out, broke one drill bit in doing so. Started off by using a centre punch to mark out for the drill bit which hardly scratched the surface! then drilled a 3mm hole through the standoffs which barely went the whole way through as the stuff was so hard the drill was just slipping, moved up to a 5mm drill bit and went the rest of the way through, once I had removed them all I then had to remove the spring at the front of the case which makes up part of the lock, simple enough. then to be able to pull it out you have to remove the plastic handle from the end which involved snapping it off, there was a little tab in the steel holding it but tried hitting it with screwdriver and hammer and it wouldn't budge! Oh well!

Thats all for my rambling! I still think that lock is ridiculously over engineered though, this case is built like it is supposed to take bullets without breaking!

PICTURES!!!


----------



## KillThePancake

CHEESUS... FRIGGIN'... RICE...

Want more! Fantastic job! *applauds*


----------



## leafonthewind

Subbed. I have two of these at my house ive been thinking of modding, very interested to see what you do with it


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> CHEESUS... FRIGGIN'... RICE...
> 
> Want more! Fantastic job! *applauds*


more coming








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leafonthewind*
> 
> Subbed. I have two of these at my house ive been thinking of modding, very interested to see what you do with it


Thanks go for it, mod them, which models do you have?


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quick update to show you guys what the front panel looks like on the case with the hole cut out, this afternoon I will build the new aluminium sheet to go in the front with the holes for fans







if I have time I will start on the side mounted radiator


----------



## Konkistadori

Quality job! Looking forward


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Sweeeeet!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Gardnerphotos

UPDATE:

Another long day, made the aluminium plate for the front and cut out the hole for the radiator then realised when I tried to install the radiator that the spacing on my fan shrouds and on the sheet I had jst made were out by 2mm width ways







will try to just expand the hole for the aluminium plate as I can't bring myself to make another but will probably just reprint the shrouds on the laser









Here are the photos of the making of the aluminium plate, was hoping to show you guys a photo of the front done with a front cover, radiator, fans and sheet but unfortunately the hole issue screwed that up









Don't forget to check out my new build log for the desk build I have planned


----------



## tmaven

Perfect work!!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Thoughts? A few more things to add such as C47 fittings, E22 ultra clear tube, sleeving, coolant and HDD and RAM blocks


----------



## leafonthewind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> more coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks go for it, mod them, which models do you have?


I have two of the graphite ones, would have to go and check the model numbers, but i remember that they arethe ones that had wireless internet just like a laptop! And they could play dvds, just like a tv set!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leafonthewind*
> 
> I have two of the graphite ones, would have to go and check the model numbers, but i remember that they arethe ones that had wireless internet just like a laptop! And they could play dvds, just like a tv set!


Nice so long as they aren't the MDD version then they aren't too tricky to mod


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Yet another busy day, trying to get the cutting done by the end of this week so I can start to paint next week







. Managed to clean up my mistake on the front panel with regards to fan spacing, marked up and cut roughly the side 240mm mount, used the angle grinder but first marked out the corners with a centre punch then a 2mm drill bit and then a 7mm drill bit so that the grinder just had to go dot to dot! Got a bit of filing done on that cut too bu will be finished tomorrow. Did a test fit this evening and all works in terms of the front panel radiator, however discovered a problem, I can't get the plastic panel off as the cutouts that I made for the tabs in the aluminium front panel weren't big enough so now it is stuck on until I can get back into the workshop where I have access to pliers and allen keys so I can remove the aluminium panel, so I will need to make those cutouts bigger.

Also did a rough cost up today, its not pretty! Excluding some parts it comes to 1400 pounds, around 2000 dollars and then there are around 400 pounds more worth of stuff that needs to be sourced from elsewhere like sleeving and some of the bitspower bits.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Looks AWESOME though! And yikes! That's a lot of money! Is there anywhere you could cut costs from?

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Looks AWESOME though! And yikes! That's a lot of money! Is there anywhere you could cut costs from?
> 
> Jeffinslaw


well a whole lot of it is the water cooling (£500) the rest, not really, although I am trying to pursuade parents to chip in, then once I have the majority of the parts I can sell my current rig for some more money


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> well a whole lot of it is the water cooling (£500) the rest, not really, although I am trying to pursuade parents to chip in, then once I have the majority of the parts I can sell my current rig for some more money


Awww okay. Yah, work on those parents chipping in









Jeffinslaw


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Awww okay. Yah, work on those parents chipping in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


lol will try to eek out the RAM, SSD, GPU and PSU from them, should save me around £800


----------



## KillThePancake

Whoop for updates! Looks awesome!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Whoop for updates! Looks awesome!


haha!

Not much today, cleaned up the rest of the side panel radiator mount and drilled the holes for mounting the radiator and drilled the holes for the bottom radiator, just need to angle grind between the holes. Other than that I just need to cut cable management holes and make the new IO shield









Pics


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Ok, so I have just tested the radiator with fans in each of the locations and.... *drum roll*... it works! Just need to cut the ventilation holes for the bottom rad, also been given some money to do the water cooling







just need to work on those parents haha!

There is plenty of room between the side rad and the PSU so cable management shouldn't be an issue, the cables will then come out beneath the front rad and any excess cables can be stored behind the bottom rad (between it and the side panel) Also paint arrived today, for those that don't know the scheme is fairly similar to MacBane by Photograph, in fact it is pretty much identical! Will be using white primer for the side panels and matt black for the rest of the case, except from the outside of the handles which will be white







To do tomorrow: (1) Cut out big hole in bottom of case (2) File big hole in bottom of case (3) Cut medium holes in sides of case for cables (4) File holes (5) (if time) draw and laser cut fan shrouds with correct spacing, just gonna need one as I have switched the side and bottom rads around as it makes sense in terms of heat flow... Cold air comes in the front and bottom (filtered) and exists through the side and from the PSU which will draw air over MOBO cooling that indirectly. I know that there will be a cycle where the bottom rad will be pulling air that has been exhausted from side rad but hey thats life! The system won't be running hot and I am not sure what will be happening in terms of OCing as I don't know whether the mac side of things can handle an OC, if any one knows please do let me know as it would be nice to push the CPU to around 4.5GHz









MOAARRRR PICTURES!!!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

And you checked before hand that when you put your motherboard in there, it clears the bottom radiator, right?

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> And you checked before hand that when you put your motherboard in there, it clears the bottom radiator, right?
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Yup, it has 30mm between side panel and radiator, using 10mm standoffs which leaves 20mm for front panel connectors etc. of which there will just be power. Not worried about lower PCI lanes either as I am just using single GPU


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Yup, it has 30mm between side panel and radiator, using 10mm standoffs which leaves 20mm for front panel connectors etc. of which there will just be power. Not worried about lower PCI lanes either as I am just using single GPU


Good! Great to hear









Jeffinslaw


----------



## Gardnerphotos

A whole load of the water cooling bits I need are only available in the US and are MUCH cheaper there, however PPCs is quoting me 60 dollars for shipping plus import tax, does anyone know a way of getting things to the UK cheaper, I don't mind about shipping time I just want to get as low a price as possible, the parts I need are the HDD block, the RAM block and the C47 fittings


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> A whole load of the water cooling bits I need are only available in the US and are MUCH cheaper there, however PPCs is quoting me 60 dollars for shipping plus import tax, does anyone know a way of getting things to the UK cheaper, I don't mind about shipping time I just want to get as low a price as possible, the parts I need are the HDD block, the RAM block and the C47 fittings


Noooooo don't get a waterblock for your hard drive! That's a waste of money lol.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## KillThePancake

I'm giddy like a little school girl







This is gonna be freakin' epic!


----------



## beanscene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Noooooo don't get a waterblock for your hard drive! That's a waste of money lol.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


May be a waste of money performance wise but they look awesome haha


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> I'm giddy like a little school girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is gonna be freakin' epic!


Haha, you think you're excited? Try sitting in a room all day with the case sitting there longing for it to be modded








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Noooooo don't get a waterblock for your hard drive! That's a waste of money lol.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


But it is sooooo cool







plus I have been given some money for watercooling so it is all good


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beanscene*
> 
> May be a waste of money performance wise but they look awesome haha


^this guy knows what I am talking about









Been doing some research and doing Dual Boot won't prevent me from Overclocking, in fact the overclock will be preserved on both OSs







got a lot of work to do this afternoon, will post photos when I am done, trying to complete all cutting work by tomorrow at the latest!!! Also ordered a mATX template and standoff kit from the Laser Hive today so hopefully that will arrive soon


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Some marking up for cable management holes behind the motherboard!









All holes will be behind mobo tray and cables will come out from beneath it at the points where they are needed!


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Haha, you think you're excited? Try sitting in a room all day with the case sitting there longing for it to be modded


I had the same feeling waiting for my Source 210 to come in. My god though, you're case is going to be beautiful :')


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> I had the same feeling waiting for my Source 210 to come in. My god though, you're case is going to be beautiful :')


Thank you!










UPDATE

MOAR filing today!! sore arms now







cut the hole for bottom rad and cleaned it up, converted a ventilation hole in the side panel into a cable management hole and disintigrated the IO panel, removing it up to and including the lip so that I can make a new plate to slot on the inside. The angle grinder disk was to big to do the smaller dimensions of the IO shield so I just did lots and lots of parallel cuts until nothing was left - death by angle grinder haha. Also removed the cross beam in the middle of the rear IO so that (a) my IO shield will fit and (b) so that the plastic shell will fit, and drilled a hole in the new front panel for the stealthed power button, need to work on that at some point!

Hoping that all cuts will be done by end of play tomorrow!

PICS!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Set myself a list of things that I wanted to get done, basically wanted to finish all cutting work, needless to say I haven't







However I have finished everything apart from the custom IO shield which can be done while I am waiting for paint to dry next week. Speaking of paint I did the first coat on the side panel, which looks OK, I didn't let the paint warm up enough before hand so it is a bit rough, when I next go in on Monday I will give it a light sand and then give it another couple of coats and then it should look good!

Managed to get a lot of cutting done today though, cut all the cable management holes and filed and sanded them, started off drilling a grid of pilot holes then using the pilot holes I drilled 8mm holes then used a round file to cut them out. Also went over the bottom rad mount with wet and dry as I never got round to doing that first time round. Finally I finished up the prepping for the new IO shield, I have removed all of the original up to and including the lip around it so the new plate can sit flush, also removed the first PCI slot so that the IO shield will fit (shift everything down by one slot). Also managed to remove the apple logos from the side panels for painting, there is a small hole in the back of the side panel through which you can push a small screw driver until the front lifts up. Then slide a flat head screwdriver under the lifted logo, you will need a few screwdrivers and just keep using one to lift and then another to shove further until it finally pops off, they are held on with very strong adhesive, as is everything in this computer, not even acetone could get rid of it so I have scrubbed off the worst of it and left the rest as it will be hidden behind the logo anyway!

Photos


----------



## Gardnerphotos

How I removed the Apple logo from the side panels:


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quick question about what RAM I should get:

For the same price I can either get 32GB 1866 Dominator RAM or 32GB 2133 Vengeance RAM???

Any other suggestions for similarly priced 32GB kits are much appreciated


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Quick question about what RAM I should get:
> 
> For the same price I can either get 32GB 1866 Dominator RAM or 32GB 2133 Vengeance RAM???
> 
> Any other suggestions for similarly priced 32GB kits are much appreciated


Go with the Vengeance RAM, higher speeds for the same price!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Go with the Vengeance RAM, higher speeds for the same price!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Cool, just checking there was no benefit of going with the dominators!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Cool, just checking there was no benefit of going with the dominators!


If you plan to watercool them (way overkill) then get the Doms, if not, the Vengeance will work GREAT!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> If you plan to watercool them (way overkill) then get the Doms, if not, the Vengeance will work GREAT!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


any reason other than compatability? As I plan on using universal blocks so Vengeance wouldn't be an issue


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> any reason other than compatability? As I plan on using universal blocks so Vengeance wouldn't be an issue


Nope, no issues then! Universal blocks will work well!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Nope, no issues then! Universal blocks will work well!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


good good







EK have some sexy ones, anodized aluminium









got some painting done today and made the new IO shield, tested it out with the IO shield from my current PC and it needs a little more filing, when I am happy and have tested it with the actual motherboard I will fix it in place with something like JB weld but I want to be absolutely certain before I do that!

Got some more coats on the left side panel and did the first 2 coats on the right side panel, could each do with another coat or two as they aren't as even as I would like, I have also just ordered a can of Plastikote Matt white spray paint which I will use as a final coat. Tomorrow I will try to finish priming the side panels and feet and if there is time I will try prime the metal of the case.

Pictures from today































Current state of build:


----------



## Konkistadori

Inspiring updates!







Good work!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Finished up priming the side panels today, just waiting on the matt white paint to arrive which should be tomorrow. Also painted the apple logos on the side panels and primed the feet and handles. I was initially going to paint the logos gloss black but then my Teacher persuaded me to try some BMW graphite paint, which is a dark grey and is slightly sparkly, absolutely love it!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Oh my god.... there is so much win going on here I can hardly contain myself! Ahhhh! Your painting and photography and fabrication skills are amazing!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Noskcaj

That is incredible.
I can just about guarantee you get MOTM


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Oh my god.... there is so much win going on here I can hardly contain myself! Ahhhh! Your painting and photography and fabrication skills are amazing!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> That is incredible.
> I can just about guarantee you get MOTM


WOW, guys this means so much to me, not sure if I have mentioned this yet but this is my first ever mod







and only my second PC build, however photography is my job







really appreciate the support though and I am nearly done with the painting just a few more pieces to go!


----------



## KillThePancake

HORY SHET DUDE.


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> WOW, guys this means so much to me, not sure if I have mentioned this yet but this is my first ever mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and only my second PC build, however photography is my job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really appreciate the support though and I am nearly done with the painting just a few more pieces to go!


a lot better than my first mod, although you have proper tools.
Are you going to sleeve the PSU?


----------



## xenomorph113

liking this build so far, cant wait to see how it progresses


----------



## rgwoehr

Looks great! Want to repaint mine for me?


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> a lot better than my first mod, although you have proper tools.
> Are you going to sleeve the PSU?


True! Yes and no, will not sleeve the actual PSU as none of those cables will be seen but will be making custom extensions for 24 pin, 6 pins and 8 pin








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenomorph113*
> 
> liking this build so far, cant wait to see how it progresses


Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> Looks great! Want to repaint mine for me?


Haha, paint costs a fortune! What did you do for your rear IO, did you buy the laser hive panel?


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Magnetic tape has arrived!







tested it out and it is pretty strong so it should hold the panel in place but at the same time it isn't hard to separate so thats good! Annoyingly my white paint hasn't arrived yet, I was hoping it would arrive this afternoon so I could do the final coats on those pieces, instead I have to wait until tomorrow which means that I can't paint the black on the inside of the feet until friday!


----------



## beanscene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> That is incredible.
> I can just about guarantee you get MOTM


"And my axe!"

definitely voting for this if nominated for MOTM.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beanscene*
> 
> "And my axe!"
> 
> definitely voting for this if nominated for MOTM.


Thanks







painted the main body of the case today


----------



## barkinos98

nice, nice







subbed!


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Haha, paint costs a fortune! What did you do for your rear IO, did you buy the laser hive panel?


Yeah I bought that kit but I ended up modifying the original plastic piece and using that instead. The original piece isn't a perfect fit with the laser hive aluminum IO thing in there though but it's good enough.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> Yeah I bought that kit but I ended up modifying the original plastic piece and using that instead. The original piece isn't a perfect fit with the laser hive aluminum IO thing in there though but it's good enough.


hmm have ordered the matx template and standoffs from him so I awaiting those to see how accurate/inaccurate my io shield was


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Update!

LOTS of painting today, have very nearly run out of paint, about half to a quarter of a can of black left and one can of white left, however I am pretty much there in terms of painting, today I did the last few plastic pieces (top panel and bottom pieces) in matt black as well as the entire metal body of the case, I knew that I wouldn't have enough paint to cover the entire case as well as the other bits that needed doing so I started off by masking off the top and sides with newspaper and masking tape as they will not be seen and will save me a lot of paint!

Pics:


----------



## Jeffinslaw

You should have painted it the BMW grey color!!!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> You should have painted it the BMW grey color!!!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


works well as an accent color but I don't want my case to sparkle


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> works well as an accent color but I don't want my case to sparkle


Ohhhhhh okay! Looks great by the way!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> You should have painted it the BMW grey color!!!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


not to hijack but which gray







there is mineral, space and there are lots more. my plan is to get the S3 (caselabs) in mineral gray with some fire orange; should I win the contest









edit: nvm, it seems as it is the E90's Sparkling Graphite. It is a nice color but has a bit of blue (more like a 80% gray and 10% navy blue and 10% metallic flakes)


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Ohhhhhh okay! Looks great by the way!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


The BMW is a lot more sparkly in reality than the photos and it has red and green flecks in it, which would look a bit odd on the inside, on the logo though it looks stunning, so glad my teacher persuaded me to try it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> not to hijack but which gray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is mineral, space and there are lots more. my plan is to get the S3 (caselabs) in mineral gray with some fire orange; should I win the contest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: nvm, it seems as it is the E90's Sparkling Graphite. It is a nice color but has a bit of blue (more like a 80% gray and 10% navy blue and 10% metallic flakes)


Its Halfords BMW sparkling graphite

Edit: If anyone has good ideas of things I could paint with the graphite as an accent color that would be much appreciated, could use it for the bolts that hold the side panels and handles on, debating between that and matt black. but I am very low on matt black and have about 3 cans of the graphite, also the stock apple ones have a slight sparkle to them


----------



## rgwoehr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> hmm have ordered the matx template and standoffs from him so I awaiting those to see how accurate/inaccurate my io shield was


For some reason I thought it was hitting the screws but I just remembered what the real problem was. Instead of cutting the plastic pieces to fit in the gaps from where I cut the center section out, I just cut them big and epoxied them to the inside of it and used bondo to fill in the area. The plastic piece I glued on hits the metal so I might have to cut out part of the metal frame to fix it.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Need your thoughts:

For the rear IO bracket I have made should I paint it black, graphite or white, the white would stand out nicely from the black back, the graphite would match the apple logos and give a bit of variation and the black would be stealth, what do you guys think?


----------



## Wibble360

Love that sparkly paint...


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wibble360*
> 
> Love that sparkly paint...


fortunately for you I have just finished painting all of the bolts in it


----------



## Gardnerphotos

*IMPORTANT:*

The board that I was initially going to go for, the Gigabyte Sniper M5 is not supported in OSX, both the audio and LAN which is a slight problem, I have two other options, they are both ASRock boards, the first (Z87 Extreme 4) uses a brown PCB but is otherwise completely black, the other (OC Formula) is black and yellow with a matt black PCB and the yellow LED trace around the audio. If I were to chose the OC formula then I would change the color scheme to black, white, grey and yellow, this is initially what I was going to do back when I was going to use a Bitfenix Prodigy so I ave some neat features I could implement, I would then change the coolant to Mayhems Sunset Yellow Pastel. Please let me know what you think!


----------



## barkinos98

make your own DSDT?
or wait a few months brah, like some time to haswell to get common so people start working on it.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> make your own DSDT?
> or wait a few months brah, like some time to haswell to get common so people start working on it.


Hmmm the more I am looking at the OC Formula the more I want one haha! Oh well no decisions need to be made for a while, the only things that are affected by mobo color scheme are coolant and sleeving


----------



## Jeffinslaw

OC Formula!









Jeffinslaw


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> OC Formula!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Don't Tempt me







would need a new name then!

Finally nearly finished the painting, a little touching up here and there and also need to paint the inside of the feet/handles black! Got all the last coats done today pretty much and managed to do a first assembly, there is one slight issue: for some reason or other when I shut the door it doesn't close fully, you can see in the photos there is a slight gap, even when you push it just about closes the gap but as soon as you let go it springs back. I think the issue may be the top of the IO area clipping as it closes, the issue is certainly in that area, I noticed it slightly before I started modding the case but before you could shove it shut if you slammed it hard enough, however it now won't close fully, any suggestions? Also seriously considering getting the OC Formula, no one does yellow builds these days and it is only a few quid more than the M5 and has much better dual boot support from what I have heard! It also has 6 USB3 on the back, a bonus as I have no USB on the front.

Pics!


----------



## Oddworld Abe

Seriously, WOW! I genuinely like the looks of this a 1000 times better then the new Mac Pro or any other Apple product for that matter. I'm a sucker when it comes to minimalistic design with matte colors. Would totally copy you if I had access to a workshop such as the one you had at your school.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oddworld Abe*
> 
> Seriously, WOW! I genuinely like the looks of this a 1000 times better then the new Mac Pro or any other Apple product for that matter. I'm a sucker when it comes to minimalistic design with matte colors. Would totally copy you if I had access to a workshop such as the one you had at your school.


Thanks man, Jonathan Ive move outta my way hehe







just kidding, appreciate your support!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

I just... I just can't contain my drool







PLEASE get the OC Formula!!! Do ittttt! Do ittttttt!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## KillThePancake

Classy as all hell dude


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> 
> 
> I just... I just can't contain my drool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE get the OC Formula!!! Do ittttt! Do ittttttt!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Definitely leaning that way at the moment! Is the mATX version waterproof too or is that only the ATX version?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Classy as all hell dude


Thanks man!

Still really annoyed about the door not closing fully, have identified the issue as the top of the IO area clipping and then becoming stuck but I am not sure what I can do about it? The problem may be less prominent once I have re installed the locking mechanism though!


----------



## Krayge

This is one of the best case mods I've seen, fantastic work and love the high contrast scheme, subscribing to this.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krayge*
> 
> This is one of the best case mods I've seen, fantastic work and love the high contrast scheme, subscribing to this.


I don't even know what to say! Thanks so much! should be finished up with painting tonight then shipping it home where I can assemble it fully


----------



## Gardnerphotos

I have a small problem, I have found the source of the door closing problem, it was the foam tube that runs around the edge of the case so I pulled that off and it closed no problem but then I went to close it and managed to snap off one of the latches that holds the case shut, it would have been fine if it were one towards the front but it is the only one at the back so the rear of the door bounces back about 5-10mm when you close it, couldn't find any replacements on ebay and I fear that if I glue it it will only break again so that leaves with the only other option of buying a second G4, however just as I was typing this I remembered that we have 4 G4s in the workshop, may be able to beg for a swap


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> I have a small problem, I have found the source of the door closing problem, it was the foam tube that runs around the edge of the case so I pulled that off and it closed no problem but then I went to close it and managed to snap off one of the latches that holds the case shut, it would have been fine if it were one towards the front but it is the only one at the back so the rear of the door bounces back about 5-10mm when you close it, couldn't find any replacements on ebay and I fear that if I glue it it will only break again so that leaves with the only other option of buying a second G4, however just as I was typing this I remembered that we have 4 G4s in the workshop, may be able to beg for a swap


If you can't swap, use super glue or pop-rivets, depending on the issue


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> If you can't swap, use super glue or pop-rivets, depending on the issue


yeh its plastic so gonna try glue but it does get bent a lot and put under a lot of strain so no idea how well it will hold up, I think Araldite will probably be my best bet

EDIT: Here is what I mean by the door won't close, I think I may have to live with it


----------



## MetallicAcid

You could create some cool little latches that hold the door shut from the outside.. To further set it apart from the original design. Kind of like this, but with your stamp on it.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> You could create some cool little latches that hold the door shut from the outside.. To further set it apart from the original design. Kind of like this, but with your stamp on it.


that does look neat, no idea where I would even begin to make those though! I think I have found the source of the door not closing properly: there are two screws at the top of the door on the inside which fix the metal panel to the plastic panel which I had completely forgotten about so they were pushing the two panels apart and preventing the latches from locking, I have fixed that so they are now mounted correctly and the door closes flush apart from the end where I snapped the latch, God dammit Hindsight! I hope araldite is strong enough if not then some bartering may have to be done with my teacher! Updates to come later!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quick update, Case has arrived safe and sound and is fully assembled so I will post some photos tomorrow! I have managed to get the door to close so that is a relief! I doubt that much more will be happening over the next month or two until I can get some more MONEY!! However at the moment I am designing my next mod which will be a desk build to run alongside Sour Apple and it is looking pretty sweet


----------



## kennah

Awesome! Custom desks are awesome. One of my projects when I was in Uni was to custom design and build a desk for the theatre lighting board. Have fun with it!


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't Tempt me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would need a new name then!
> 
> Finally nearly finished the painting, a little touching up here and there and also need to paint the inside of the feet/handles black! Got all the last coats done today pretty much and managed to do a first assembly, there is one slight issue: for some reason or other when I shut the door it doesn't close fully, you can see in the photos there is a slight gap, even when you push it just about closes the gap but as soon as you let go it springs back. I think the issue may be the top of the IO area clipping as it closes, the issue is certainly in that area, I noticed it slightly before I started modding the case but before you could shove it shut if you slammed it hard enough, however it now won't close fully, any suggestions? Also seriously considering getting the OC Formula, no one does yellow builds these days and it is only a few quid more than the M5 and has much better dual boot support from what I have heard! It also has 6 USB3 on the back, a bonus as I have no USB on the front.
> 
> Pics!


Daaaaaang, nice work!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Daaaaaang, nice work!


Thanks Shadow Foxx


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Update!

Attempted to glue the missing latch back on with epoxy but it failed, however the door seems to be staying closed reasonably well without it, need to wait for my teacher to turn 2 of the G4s into a coffee table then I will nick the latch mechanism off that one, until then this will have to do! Also the mounting kit arrived from Laser Hive today and that worked really well, the template for drilling the standoffs was perfect and made life so much easier! It was nice to have the standoffs included too as that saved me time and money, got those installed and they work perfectly, also the IO shield that I made fits very well which is lucky









Pics:





what do you think of the mobo? Dual mSATA/miniPCIE on board as well as an onboard USB2 connector, approved by the great Nick Shih, looks like a winner!

this:



plus this:



equals this:


----------



## Jeffinslaw

That board all day long!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> That board all day long!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


It has so much win









What are peoples' thoughts on mSATA, is it any good?

thinking of maybe going with 2 120GB SSDs and 2x these

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/128gb-plextor-msata-ssd-msata-iii-6gb-s-marvell-88ss9187-read-540mb-s-write-320mb-s-256mb-cache-8000

so each operating system would have a 120GB SSD for OS and main programs and a second for other programs/scratch disk as well as the shared 3TB drive for mass storage, thoughts?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> It has so much win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are peoples' thoughts on mSATA, is it any good?
> 
> thinking of maybe going with 2 120GB SSDs and 2x these
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/128gb-plextor-msata-ssd-msata-iii-6gb-s-marvell-88ss9187-read-540mb-s-write-320mb-s-256mb-cache-8000
> 
> so each operating system would have a 120GB SSD for OS and main programs and a second for other programs/scratch disk as well as the shared 3TB drive for mass storage, thoughts?


You're only going to be able to fit one of those on the board. The top miniPCIe slot is for like a wifi/bluetooh card. See how the standoff is closer to the slot than the one between the PCIe X16 slots? The lower one is for an SSD.

Other than that, looks like a pretty good price for a miniPCIe SSD!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> You're only going to be able to fit one of those on the board. The top miniPCIe slot is for like a wifi/bluetooh card. See how the standoff is closer to the slot than the one between the PCIe X16 slots? The lower one is for an SSD.
> 
> Other than that, looks like a pretty good price for a miniPCIe SSD!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Ahh, so should I put wifi in the top one and then a 256GB mSATA SSD in the bottom one and partition it?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Ahh, so should I put wifi in the top one and then a 256GB mSATA SSD in the bottom one and partition it?


I think that would be fine.









Jeffinslaw


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I think that would be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Good,

Hopefully putting in an order for watercooling kit tomorrow morning! How many liters of coolant do you think I need?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Good,
> 
> Hopefully putting in an order for watercooling kit tomorrow morning! How many liters of coolant do you think I need?


That I have no idea lol.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Haha me neither, I am thinking either one or two so I guess I will order 1 and then if that is not enough I can order another


----------



## Gardnerphotos

So I just ordered the majority of the water cooling set up







the things that I haven't ordered:

HDD block
E22 ultra clear tube
GPU block
a few extra C47 fittings

Should be an update tomorrow or the next day when they arrive


----------



## ipv89

Can you put links in the first page to your pics/updates


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipv89*
> 
> Can you put links in the first page to your pics/updates


will do when I have time, am away for two weeks now so will do a revamp and tidy up when I get back


----------



## darkstar585

Been reading through your build and it is looking pretty sweet









One thing that got my attention is the broken latch, I know you have tried to epoxy bond it with no success. However I think you would have better luck using a soldering iron whilst holding the latch in place and melt the edges of the crack back together. It looks to me like it is a type of thermosetting plastic, so it should be easy enough to "plastic weld" back together and will be considerably stronger than the epoxy. I have used this method on a whole host of household items with great success as I am clumsy









Just a suggestion as a temporary solution until you get a replacement.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> Been reading through your build and it is looking pretty sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that got my attention is the broken latch, I know you have tried to epoxy bond it with no success. However I think you would have better luck using a soldering iron whilst holding the latch in place and melt the edges of the crack back together. It looks to me like it is a type of thermosetting plastic, so it should be easy enough to "plastic weld" back together and will be considerably stronger than the epoxy. I have used this method on a whole host of household items with great success as I am clumsy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a suggestion as a temporary solution until you get a replacement.


its made of polystyrene but to be honest it is holding up really well without it, not sure I even need a replacement!


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> its made of polystyrene but to be honest it is holding up really well without it, not sure I even need a replacement!


Fair enough but in case you change your mind that method would work fine with polystyrene









Good luck on the build, looking forward to the updates


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> Fair enough but in case you change your mind that method would work fine with polystyrene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck on the build, looking forward to the updates


Thanks for the headsup, I am sure it will come in handy further down the line!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

How do you plan on doing the connections from the radiators to the components while still being able to open the door?

Jeffinslaw


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> Been reading through your build and it is looking pretty sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that got my attention is the broken latch, I know you have tried to epoxy bond it with no success. However I think you would have better luck using a soldering iron whilst holding the latch in place and melt the edges of the crack back together. It looks to me like it is a type of thermosetting plastic, so it should be easy enough to "plastic weld" back together and will be considerably stronger than the epoxy. I have used this method on a whole host of household items with great success as I am clumsy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a suggestion as a temporary solution until you get a replacement.


Haha, after reading your post, my first thought was "Maybe you should sell the soldering iron before you burn your house down"... You clumsy fool you


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> How do you plan on doing the connections from the radiators to the components while still being able to open the door?
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Will use E22 Hard tubing everywhere apart from two runs that will go across the hinge which will be done in standard tubing, this will allow them to bend with the hinge of the door. It will become more clear as I begin to build the loop


----------



## jamdox

Looking great so far! A few things

-Hackintoshing can be a problem in a number of ways. First and foremost, it's against the forum rules. If you want MOTM, being a hackintosh will probably get your nomination yanked







. Then there are the compatibility issues I'm sure your aware of

-Definitely swap out that door plastic when you get the chance, or fix it. Losing those plastic tabs is the fast track to rattling. The door will stay closed, but it will probably be loose enough to rattle!

Can't wait to see how it turns out


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamdox*
> 
> Looking great so far! A few things
> 
> -Hackintoshing can be a problem in a number of ways. First and foremost, it's against the forum rules. If you want MOTM, being a hackintosh will probably get your nomination yanked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Then there are the compatibility issues I'm sure your aware of
> 
> -Definitely swap out that door plastic when you get the chance, or fix it. Losing those plastic tabs is the fast track to rattling. The door will stay closed, but it will probably be loose enough to rattle!
> 
> Can't wait to see how it turns out


I do believe it is only against the ToS of the site to talk about the _installation procedure._ Just simply saying "I have a hackintosh" is okay. Plus, for MOTM, he doesn't need to mention it runs OS X.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I do believe it is only against the ToS of the site to talk about the _installation procedure._ Just simply saying "I have a hackintosh" is okay. Plus, for MOTM, he doesn't need to mention it runs OS X.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Exactly, all you need to know is that it is a dual boot system. End of.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Some of the water cooling stuff arrived today, some components were out of stock so my Overclockers.co.uk order has been delayed. However in the mean time I have got 2 Alphacool ST30 240mm radiators, 6 Corsair SP120 Quiet Edition fans, 10 EK 90 degree connectors, got these really cheap, only £3 each! That is a quarter of the price of the Bitspower version. Also got my D5 vario pump


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I do believe it is only against the ToS of the site to talk about the _installation procedure._ Just simply saying "I have a hackintosh" is okay. Plus, for MOTM, he doesn't need to mention it runs OS X.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


----------



## Photograph

Looks familiar to me, I like it. Nice work man, I have often considered redoing MacBane with new components and water cooling but just never had the time or the need so far. I'll be curious to see how you manage the folding door on the case without causing any issues with the tubing. Looking forward to updates

Subbed









Sour Apple - 2013


MacBane - 2010


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Photograph*
> 
> Looks familiar to me, I like it. Nice work man, I have often considered redoing MacBane with new components and water cooling but just never had the time or the need so far. I'll be curious to see how you manage the folding door on the case without causing any issues with the tubing. Looking forward to updates
> 
> Subbed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sour Apple - 2013
> 
> 
> MacBane - 2010


Haha, have to say yours was a big inspiration for the build, I read your buildlog and bought a G4 the next day, great to have you on board though


----------



## Gardnerphotos

had a play around with the radiators, fans and fittings, they look pretty good IMO


----------



## Gardnerphotos

quick question guys, at the moment I have 16GB of 1600mHz Vengeance LP RAM, is it worth the upgrade to 32GB of 2133mHz Vengeance RAM, allowing the other ram to be used in other projects as I am not sure how well LP RAM works with water blocks


----------



## Noskcaj

Are you going to put this up for june MOTM?


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> Are you going to put this up for june MOTM?


Nope no where near ready yet


----------



## KillThePancake

I don't know how I missed this for awhile, nice updates!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> I don't know how I missed this for awhile, nice updates!


thanks, just got back from two weeks away so there should be some updates coming soon! Annoyingly my second watercooling package which contains most of the important stuff has been delayed by a couple of weeks due to items being out of stock









EDIT: this was my 500th post


----------



## Gardnerphotos

what graphics card should I go with, have just seen the GTX 760, which has the same short PCB as the GTX 670, which is what I need in this build. Which do you think I should get, 670 or 760? the 760 has newer features but isnt as powerful, thoughts please!


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> what graphics card should I go with, have just seen the GTX 760, which has the same short PCB as the GTX 670, which is what I need in this build. Which do you think I should get, 670 or 760? the 760 has newer features but isnt as powerful, thoughts please!


Go whichever is cheaper. the difference between the two is very small


----------



## nantel123

WOW!!!! just spent the last hour reading the wole thread and this look so awsome really great work can't wait to see what it will look like when finish!! SUBBED !!!! keep up the good work

p.s do you how many hours (average) you spent ? planning on modding a case when i'll be done with my new pc. just wanted to know how much time you spent to get that result that will be usefull to manage my time


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nantel123*
> 
> WOW!!!! just spent the last hour reading the whole thread and this look so awsome really great work can't wait to see what it will look like when finish!! SUBBED !!!! keep up the good work
> 
> p.s do you how many hours (average) you spent ? planning on modding a case when i'll be done with my new pc. just wanted to know how much time you spent to get that result that will be usefull to manage my time


thanks man! A lot of hours, in terms of planning alone I tend to just think bits of the build over when ever I have time, testing different methods in my head so that when I have time to use the workshop I can make the most of it. As a guesstimate I would say that I have probably spent upwards of 100 hours on modding alone and around £100 on materials, so modding is something that you really need to want to do as it does take time and effort to get a good result!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Today I Ghetto Rigged the old Mac back together to see whether it still worked after it had been sat in a box under loads of rubbish for a couple of months and thankfully, it did







, not quite sure what to do with it as the hard drive makes the most painful whine and it is generally quite slow but then again it seems like a waste to get rid of it









Also today I test fitted all of the radiators and fans and started to test out fittings for possible runs. Since doing that I have already come up with one change that I want to make to the loop but hopefully that shouldn't cause too many problems! Still waiting upon the rest of the water cooling kit so I will be able to do a bit more when that arrives but until then there is not much more I can do other than to flush the radiators...


----------



## rgwoehr

What are the specs of the old Mac?

I have no idea what to do with my parts either. I don't really want to throw them out because like you said it seems like a waste, but I don't think anyone would buy them and I have no use for them.


----------



## Noskcaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rgwoehr*
> 
> What are the specs of the old Mac?
> 
> I have no idea what to do with my parts either. I don't really want to throw them out because like you said it seems like a waste, but I don't think anyone would buy them and I have no use for them.


Run Lubuntu PPC on them, then they can become a server or a backup PC


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> Run Lubuntu PPC on them, then they can become a server or a backup PC


kinda pointless it only has a 60GB hard drive and around 700MB RAM


----------



## rgwoehr

I tried to use it as a server back before I gutted the case but the HDD and the fans were too loud and drove me crazy. I always see people defending the old PPC Macs on the MacRumors forums saying they're still good enough to use as a main computer but even the fastest one I have is painfully slow. Whenever I did use it the CPU was almost always at 100%. I don't think I could handle using that thing as a backup PC haha. I guess I could keep the parts around and put them in my Sawtooth G4 if that ever dies, assuming they'll fit.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

I am quite tempted to just mount the motherboard on the wall as a piece of art as it looks pretty cool, I already have the PCI cards sitting on my desk, just not sure what to do with the rest


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Also been looking at this power supply:
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/450w-silverstone-sst-st45sf-g-strider-psu-sfx-modular-80-plus-gold

I would change out the fan with a quieter one but I think it could be a good option as I don't need much more power, it is fully modular (I am fairly certain it is actually 1:1 pinout for sleeving?) It would also gie me a lot more room around the motherboard area for tubing due to the smaller size, what are your thoughts? Also can anyone recommend a silent 80mm fan?


----------



## ToothBear

always thougth the g4 looked wery cheapy with the transparent plastic and all, but you made it look great! looking forward for your next update!


----------



## lurker2501

Subbed. This case is very cool. I think if Apple produced them separately with modern features for water-cooling and different color options it would be an instant hit.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToothBear*
> 
> always thougth the g4 looked wery cheapy with the transparent plastic and all, but you made it look great! looking forward for your next update!


Thanks, been following your G5, it looks fricking awesome








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> Subbed. This case is very cool. I think if Apple produced them separately with modern features for water-cooling and different color options it would be an instant hit.


I always liked the way that apple tried pretty wacky designs in the past with macs but recently they have become so boring, yes they look sleek but why not have some fun, I think they should reintroduce the color options of the early macs and ipods


----------



## ivanlabrie

Late to the party, but subbed








This dates back to when Apple had cool products, desktop wise.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Late to the party, but subbed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dates back to when Apple had cool products, desktop wise.


Don't worry you aren't too late! Plenty more still to do. I think apple tried to go back to that with the new Mac Pro and failed pretty badly


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, but mainstream hardware these days...different architecture and specialized software gave them an edge back then.
I still kind of want one of those rigs, but I can't see myself buying any of their new products. :/


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Also been looking at this power supply:
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/450w-silverstone-sst-st45sf-g-strider-psu-sfx-modular-80-plus-gold
> 
> I would change out the fan with a quieter one but I think it could be a good option as I don't need much more power, it is fully modular (I am fairly certain it is actually 1:1 pinout for sleeving?) It would also gie me a lot more room around the motherboard area for tubing due to the smaller size, what are your thoughts? Also can anyone recommend a silent 80mm fan?


It is rather loud. I bought one w/ the intent to use it in an HTPC. But it was so ridiculously loud at idle I can't stand being in the same room w/ it. It requires a fan mod to be tolerable.


----------



## derickwm

Nice


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> It is rather loud. I bought one w/ the intent to use it in an HTPC. But it was so ridiculously loud at idle I can't stand being in the same room w/ it. It requires a fan mod to be tolerable.


That would be the idea, just trying to find a good 80mm fan to use as a replacement...

edit: could you tell me whether the pin out of the cables is one to one?


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Also been looking at this power supply:
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/450w-silverstone-sst-st45sf-g-strider-psu-sfx-modular-80-plus-gold
> 
> I would change out the fan with a quieter one but I think it could be a good option as I don't need much more power, it is fully modular (I am fairly certain it is actually 1:1 pinout for sleeving?) It would also gie me a lot more room around the motherboard area for tubing due to the smaller size, what are your thoughts? Also can anyone recommend a silent 80mm fan?


If remember from Compact Splash, the Silverstone psu has a weird ATX plug where some wires cross into another connector, but don't quote me on it,

For fans, try some of these:

Clicky Link

Good luck! All of those rads look sweet!


----------



## kennah

I have that PSU and it is plenty quiet. Really luck of the draw whether you get a quiet one or not.

And yeah the pin out isn't 1-1


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> If remember from Compact Splash, the Silverstone psu has a weird ATX plug where some wires cross into another connector, but don't quote me on it,
> 
> For fans, try some of these:
> 
> Clicky Link
> 
> Good luck! All of those rads look sweet!


thanks will take a look at that!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennah*
> 
> I have that PSU and it is plenty quiet. Really luck of the draw whether you get a quiet one or not.
> 
> And yeah the pin out isn't 1-1


Are there any double wires or anything unusual like that as that will cause the biggest problem in sleeving?


----------



## kennah

Nah. Just the weird pin out. Skim through the Compact Splash to see attempts at sleeving. The most recent page actually links two pin out diagrams, fun coincidence


----------



## Gardnerphotos

thanks


----------



## Kinaesthetic

This is an incredible mod. Absolutely love it!









I do think the Apple logo on the side should be green though to commemorate the build name







!

Oh, and subbed


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> That would be the idea, just trying to find a good 80mm fan to use as a replacement...
> 
> edit: could you tell me whether the pin out of the cables is one to one?


It uses a 80x15mm fan so you don't have a lot of choices. Noiseblocker pretty much is the only company that makes a good fan for it.

And yes it is a 1:1 just like every Silverstone Strider. There is a single double wire for the -12V sense wire but it can be cut off w/ no ill effect.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> This is an incredible mod. Absolutely love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do think the Apple logo on the side should be green though to commemorate the build name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Oh, and subbed


Thanks

The color scheme has now changed to white black and yellow so if anything it would be yellow







I want to keep things subtle on the outside though and then let rip on the inside


----------



## tmaven

+1 for sfx silverstone psu! Got it and its awesome.

Already tested on it:
Gtx660 OCed
Gtx660ti OCed
Gtx560ti OCed (maxed as hell, psu was loud)
now 560ti 448 and it is silent

gtx670 / gtx760 / hd7950 incoming!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmaven*
> 
> +1 for sfx silverstone psu! Got it and its awesome.
> 
> Already tested on it:
> Gtx660 OCed
> Gtx660ti OCed
> Gtx560ti OCed (maxed as hell, psu was loud)
> now 560ti 448 and it is silent
> 
> gtx670 / gtx760 / hd7950 incoming!


awesome going to run a 760 or 670 on it still deciding! Either way 450W should handle it, power supplies are so overkill these days!


----------



## kennah

Got a 670 and overclocked 2550K on mine. You'll be fine


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Are either of yours in any way noisy?


----------



## kennah

Mine isn't, so I guess I got lucky.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

lets hope I do too!


----------



## designgigolo

Hey Garnderphotos

Just wanted to give a huge thanks for your work log and the awesome stuff you are doing on your mod. The stuff you are doing along with the MacBane Build have helped heaps with the G4 Mod I'm currently doing ("SkyMac" G4 Mod). You can see the progress below here:

http://www.thelaserhive.com/forum/?mingleforumaction=viewtopic&t=27.0

Just a heads up, it references you a couple times and what your achieving here. So again a big thanks and look forward to seeing how you get on with the finish.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

that looks really neat! love the blue and white color scheme


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Apologies for so long without updates!







Partly because I have been waiting on an order from Overclockers.co.uk which I ordered 2 weeks ago with next day delivery but am still waiting for, ordered stuff from Scan at the same time which arrived next day, I know who I am ordering from in the future! Partly because I have been building a new rig for my parents and this sucker arrived

































Unfortunately Mr White Van Man dropped the case and bent the rear foot







Will be working on this when I get back to school









Anyways back on topic! Finally got round to putting magnetic tape on the other front panels so this is how the case looks with the different front panel options:











Also this is where the hard drive will be fitted but it will have a waterblock on it:


----------



## Jeffinslaw

I just love how it is turning out! What camera/lens are you using? Your pictures just turn out amazing! Very jealous









Jeffinslaw


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I just love how it is turning out! What camera/lens are you using? Your pictures just turn out amazing! Very jealous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


thanks, really annoyed at this delayed order! I am using a Canon 550D (T2i) and a Sigma 50mm f1.4, shooting in RAW and editing in LR4


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> thanks, really annoyed at this delayed order! I am using a Canon 550D (T2i) and a Sigma 50mm f1.4, shooting in RAW and editing in LR4


Damn... looks like a nice lens, will have to get it... not too impressed with the stock lens on my T3i but then again, that's probably because I don't know how to use it that well lol. What sort of editing do you do in Lightroom?

Jeffinslaw


----------



## deafboy

That's awesome. Looking great


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Damn... looks like a nice lens, will have to get it... not too impressed with the stock lens on my T3i but then again, that's probably because I don't know how to use it that well lol. What sort of editing do you do in Lightroom?
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Its very nice, much better than the canon version IMO. I tend to bring the contrast and vibrance down giving my photos that more neutral feel, then if I didn't quite get the exposure or composition right in camera then I will edit that too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> That's awesome. Looking great


Thanks


----------



## xenomorph113

i love this build, if apple made computers look like this i would actually be interested in owning one and could see the premium price for them (not ragging on mac users, i just cant justify the cost/price for my personal uses)

cant wait to see it all finished


----------



## joostflux

Just love the idea of cramming a bunch of rads in a tiny case! This build is truly is epic, I'm simply in awe at your skills, tools, and patience. Subbed!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenomorph113*
> 
> i love this build, if apple made computers look like this i would actually be interested in owning one and could see the premium price for them (not ragging on mac users, i just cant justify the cost/price for my personal uses)
> 
> cant wait to see it all finished


thanks man!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joostflux*
> 
> Just love the idea of cramming a bunch of rads in a tiny case! This build is truly is epic, I'm simply in awe at your skills, tools, and patience. Subbed!


It seem silly to waste space







haha I would be no where without the tools we have at school







just ordered a new laser cutter







can't wait to try it out!!

UPDATE (kind of)

seeing as I am STILL waiting for my Overclockers.co.uk order I decided to tackle the front panel, at the moment the white rings of the SP120s and the copper bolts from the ST30 radiators really stand out against the black through the front panel grill, so I wanted to tone them down a bit. This was fairly simple, just got two of the spare rings and using some Warhammer paint I had lying around from back in the day I gave them a couple of coats and now I have some black rings







. Also ordered me so black M3x30mm bolts for the radiators.

At first I tried to spray the rings flat in a cardboard box but the coverage wasn't great so I made some S hooks and hung the rings for those which gave a much better result! I need to sort out something with the stickers in the middle of the fan too, probably some black vinyl, it seems a shame because the SP120s look so nice in stock and I am slowly turning them into a bog standard fan, oh well, I need the stealth look!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Bolts arrived today so I removed the front 240mm radiator and replaced the white fan rings with the black ones I painted the other day, also replaced the yucky stock copper bolts from alphacool with some nice black ones, did that on both the front and side rads...

Side note, tomorrow I have an awesome system coming! Unfortunately it is not for me, I am building it for my Uncle who does a lot of Photoshop work so it will have 5 SSDs in RAID 0 for OS and programs and 3 2TB HDDs, 2 in RAID 1 and 1 on its own, an i7 3930k, 32GB RAM, AX760 PSU, GTX 780 and the new NZXT H630 which was released today! and 2 2560x1440 monitors!

Anyways on with todays pictures!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Wow, those are some nice parts! What board will he be using? Your build is coming along nicely as well









Jeffinslaw


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Wow, those are some nice parts! What board will he be using? Your build is coming along nicely as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Thanks, juggling 4 different builds right now, pretty hectic! He will be using a Gigabyte GA X79 UD3!


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Thanks, juggling 4 different builds right now, pretty hectic! He will be using a Gigabyte GA X79 UD3!


One of the cleanest boards there is.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> One of the cleanest boards there is.


my personal favorite is the MSI big bang Xpower II:

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/msi-big-bang-xpower-ii-intel-x79-s-2011-ddr3-sata-iii-6gb-s-sata-raid-pcie-30-(x16)-xl-atx


----------



## IAmDay

Those fans are awesome looking. I'm subbed. Definitely going to sub to this beast.


----------



## catbuster

nice build, love white & black builds, its a pity where is no mobo to match this color sheme







still looking for new board myself


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> nice build, love white & black builds, its a pity where is no mobo to match this color sheme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still looking for new board myself


that will be the accent color, gonna use the ASRock Z87 OC Formula mATX board, black and yellow







will fit in nicely with some Mayhem's pastel sunset yellow coolant and some yellow highlights in the sleeving


----------



## vaeron

I'm late to this party, but any updates over the last couple weeks?! I'm stoked to see this project. I have a spare g4 chassis sitting next to me that I wasn't sure what to do with. You're giving me ideas!


----------



## TadZilla

Just went through this whole log. My order of thoughts:

Logical me: Good idea, but why? Just get a case that is already nice. Too much work and money...
Modder me: F*** YOU B***H! (stabs Logical in the face). This build is f***ing epic!

Seriously though, Logical me doesn't actually exist, I'm all Modder me, and very nice build!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaeron*
> 
> I'm late to this party, but any updates over the last couple weeks?! I'm stoked to see this project. I have a spare g4 chassis sitting next to me that I wasn't sure what to do with. You're giving me ideas!


No sorry







still awaiting order of watercooling parts from Overclockers.co.uk which I ordered 2 MONTHS AGO and paid £10 for NEXT DAY DELIVERY, never going to be ordering from them again! Once that arrives I then just need to wait on parts but potentially I might have a job starting in September which will help fund the components, then my birthday in October and Christmas in December will help add to funds







Already planned the next build which will be starting in September!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TadZilla*
> 
> Just went through this whole log. My order of thoughts:
> 
> Logical me: Good idea, but why? Just get a case that is already nice. Too much work and money...
> Modder me: F*** YOU B***H! (stabs Logical in the face). This build is f***ing epic!
> 
> Seriously though, Logical me doesn't actually exist, I'm all Modder me, and very nice build!


a) Because I can








b) Because Apple never quite got it right and I couldn't stand that as a perfectionist
c) I was so damn inspired by Mac Bane that I knew I had to do one
d) If I bought a stock case I would finish the build within hours and then I would want to start the next one, this prolongs that slightly








e) I enjoy the process of modding and IMO it is worth every penny and all the hard work when you get a one of a kind case


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Okay so I just got the email to say that the second part of my watercooling order has FINALLY been dispatched (its only two months late) so I should get that in the next couple of days







I will also be starting my deskputer next week so make sure you check that out!


----------



## modnoob

subbed


----------



## Gardnerphotos

So the watercooling order finally came through! Only 2 months after the next day delivery that I paid for. So in this order I got an EK 140mm Res and pump top combo for my D5, an EK supremacy CPU block, an EK monarch RAM kit, bitspower c47 fittings for E22 tubing







and some Mayhems Pastel Sunset Yellow coolant. The plan is to make some more custom parts (mount for reservoir and mount for hard drive) and then soon I should have the money to get at least the motherboard and CPU, I already have the RAM so I could start to throw together the system and then get the rest of the parts as and when I can afford them







Without further ado, here are the photos, I LOVE EK packaging...


----------



## Jeffinslaw

I sure hope you're going to polish that nasty frosted look away! Please do, it will look 3802174890126759081273489 times better!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I sure hope you're going to polish that nasty frosted look away! Please do, it will look 3802174890126759081273489 times better!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Really?! I love it







I will consider polishing but I do love how it looks now


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Just check out this update to lowfat's build and tell me again that you like the frosted look









http://www.overclock.net/t/1287144/lowfats-big-lian-li/320#post_20422549

Jeffinslaw


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Just check out this update to lowfat's build and tell me again that you like the frosted look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1287144/lowfats-big-lian-li/320#post_20422549
> 
> Jeffinslaw


I second this.









If you are willing to put the time in to the blocks they look so stellar.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Just check out this update to lowfat's build and tell me again that you like the frosted look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1287144/lowfats-big-lian-li/320#post_20422549
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> I second this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are willing to put the time in to the blocks they look so stellar.


Okay you got me


----------



## Pavijan

This build looks amazing, I am so subbed!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavijan*
> 
> This build looks amazing, I am so subbed!


thanks









UPDATE:

Managed to get into the workshop this afternoon and started work on a plate that will be mounted on the front 240mm radiator to hold the 140mm tube res and pump, initially I was going to paint the plate black but I think I might brush it and leave it as that as a brushed finish will match the finish used on some of the EK res and pump top parts. I still need to add more ventilation to the bottom of the plate as well as milling some slots so that I can adjust how far left or right the res will sit, you will see why this is important when it comes to tubing up.



























Also any one got a rough estimate of how much coolant I will need, I will be using 3 240mm rads, 3 blocks and a tube res, I have 1 liter already but I think I will need another


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Finished the mounting plate today, used a milling machine to create a series of slots so that I can adjust the pump res from side to side for the best tube runs. I then brushed the Aluminium with some 240 grit wet n dry and finished it with a coat of clear coat. Then I made the bracket for the hard drive. I had some of the rubber washers left over from my Zalman Z11 which will reduce vibrations as neither the screws nor the HDD touch the bracket.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Looks good!







If I were to send you my Little Devil case, would you brush the aluminum for me???









Jeffinslaw


----------



## lowfat

Love the mounts above.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Looks good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I were to send you my Little Devil case, would you brush the aluminum for me???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


It would be a pleasure







I just used a poor mans cork block and wet and dry though
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Love the mounts above.


Thanks Low Fat


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> It would be a pleasure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just used a poor mans cork block and wet and dry though
> Thanks Low Fat


My problem I was having were from the pits from having to sand blast the powder coat off. If I could remove the powder a different way, tried using Rustoleum Aircraft Remover and that worked a little bit but you have to still scrape it off which leaves deep gouges sometimes. Still trying to figure out the best way but I'm at college now.

Looking good! Just hurry up and buy the parts! Let's complete this thing!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> My problem I was having were from the pits from having to sand blast the powder coat off. If I could remove the powder a different way, tried using Rustoleum Aircraft Remover and that worked a little bit but you have to still scrape it off which leaves deep gouges sometimes. Still trying to figure out the best way but I'm at college now.
> 
> Looking good! Just hurry up and buy the parts! Let's complete this thing!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Try Permatex gasket remover? I bought some to strip an old Stacker but haven't tried it out yet. I've heard it should work.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> My problem I was having were from the pits from having to sand blast the powder coat off. If I could remove the powder a different way, tried using Rustoleum Aircraft Remover and that worked a little bit but you have to still scrape it off which leaves deep gouges sometimes. Still trying to figure out the best way but I'm at college now.
> 
> Looking good! Just hurry up and buy the parts! Let's complete this thing!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Haha wish I could, hopefully I now have enough money to get the mobo and cpu so will go ahead and get them, will re-use RAM from current system. Then I will build a temporary system without a GPU and with my old power supply and hard drives, then as and when I have the money I will buy a GTX 760 and a SFX PSU and some SSDs and an HDD







so hopefully in the next month


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Haha wish I could, hopefully I now have enough money to get the mobo and cpu so will go ahead and get them, will re-use RAM from current system. Then I will build a temporary system without a GPU and with my old power supply and hard drives, then as and when I have the money I will buy a GTX 760 and a SFX PSU and some SSDs and an HDD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so hopefully in the next month


No no no, get at least a 770, no 760. Don't wimp out









@lowfat I'll have to check that out... thanks!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> No no no, get at least a 770, no 760. Don't wimp out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @lowfat I'll have to check that out... thanks!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


I can't the 770 is a long PCB and there isn't physically room for one so its between 760 and 670, I think I am going to go with the 4GB EVGA 760 which uses standard EK 670 blocks


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Also considering Corsairs brand new RM series power supply for extra silence so long as the larger power supply won't be obstructed by fittings on the RAM blocks


----------



## lowfat

Like I said earlier in the thread Silverstone PSUs all the way. 1:1 cables are the way to go. Makes it harder to screw up on sleeving plus it can look a lot cleaner.


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Like I said earlier in the thread Silverstone PSUs all the way. 1:1 cables are the way to go. Makes it harder to screw up on sleeving plus it can look a lot cleaner.


I thought Silverstone PSU's weren't 1:1? Or was it just the SFX series?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> I thought Silverstone PSU's weren't 1:1? Or was it just the SFX series?


Hmm. I know I can share my 24-pin between all my Silverstone PSUs including the ST45SF-G. But I do remember WiSK saying something about newer models being different.


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Hmm. I know I can share my 24-pin between all my Silverstone PSUs including the ST45SF-G. But I do remember WiSK saying something about newer models being different.


I personally dont know from experience, I just know that SLE had problems with his psu and sleeving in Compact Splash.


----------



## crazysurfanz

I have an ST45SF-G - labelled with V1.0 on it.... the MB cable on the PSU side is a standard 24pin connector... I haven't tried to sleeve it, but looking at the stock cable...

on the psu side - pin 4 (red) is double - that's the only one, but note that pin 20 has a pin connected (peach/orange coloured), whereas this isn't the case on an atx24pin connector - this hole is empty.

On the mobo side, there are two doubles, the aformentioned red one - pin 4, and pin 11(looking at 20pin conn only - using the tiny numbers on the conn)/13(looking at it as a 24pin) which has two peach/orange cables going to it, one of them will be the extra mentioned above, and the other is presumably straight through.

Hope that helps.

There is a basic pinout for it here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1420796/repository-of-power-supply-pin-outs/0_40#post_20664955

edit to add: as far as I can tell, those double wires don't matter and could easily be ignored... it's about as 1:1 as you're going to get I reckon.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Thanks, not too worried about ease of sleeving, I care more about silence of the power supply also the SFX silverstone would only give me 450W which may not be enough.


----------



## modnoob

should be fine for one card but i would just go for a 600-700 watt Psu for the future


----------



## KillThePancake

You could wait out for the 550W SFX from Silverstone that's rumored.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modnoob*
> 
> should be fine for one card but i would just go for a 600-700 watt Psu for the future


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> You could wait out for the 550W SFX from Silverstone that's rumored.


I won't physically be able to fit a second card due to the radiator in the bottom so that isn't a worry. Then it is a toss up between the SFX450W and the Corsair RM450W which is cheaper and silent and still fully modular so if it will fit I am leaning towards the Corsair sides of things


----------



## Gardnerphotos

So I just got another £300 so I should hopefully be good to get the mobo cpu and power supply and start to get something built







Keep your eyes peeled for more updates!


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> So I just got another £300 so I should hopefully be good to get the mobo cpu and power supply and start to get something built
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep your eyes peeled for more updates!


Awaiting updates!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Awaiting updates!


First order will be Asrock Z87M OC Formula and a 4770K, will hook that up with WC loop and my current PSU and RAM, if there is good clearance with CPU/RAM tubing and the PSU then I will go ahead and pre order an RM 650 from Corsair







Then need to wait for some more money to finish it off with a GPU


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> First order will be Asrock Z87M OC Formula and a 4770K, will hook that up with WC loop and my current PSU and RAM, if there is good clearance with CPU/RAM tubing and the PSU then I will go ahead and pre order an RM 650 from Corsair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then need to wait for some more money to finish it off with a GPU


Awesome


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Sweet this log has reached 20k views







Just thought I would let you guys know that I have just put in an order for an ASRock Z87M OC Formula which will arrive tomorrow!







Oh man I love Amazon PRIME


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Look what just arrived




















































































Expect lots and lots of photos later


----------



## Gardnerphotos

So a busy day today! Did a complete strip down of the case and drilled some new holes for PSU mounting as the ones on the G4 would mean that the fan faces the side of the case so I drilled some new ones. Also fixed the mounting on the front panel and worked out the mounting for the stealthed power button. This was tricky trying to get it at the right depth but I think it is set right now. Also touched up the paint on the chassis, and drilled a hole in the top of the metal of the case for filling the Res. Also painted the PCI brackets and IO bracket in gloss white.


----------



## KillThePancake

Nice!


----------



## beanscene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*


This is going to be so awesome


----------



## KillThePancake

Epic


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Looks like it may be a while till the next update as I have been asked by my school to build a rendering machine in a G5 which will take some modding, also got a job so 4770k should be on its way soon


----------



## Gardnerphotos

OK so the render machine was scrapped so I have been able to get some work done on Sour Apple as well as take some nice shots of the new mobo. I have started work on the SSD/HDD mount as I have now decided to go with 2.5" HDDs and SSDs instead of 3.5" HDDs. All laser cut on our new cutter, it is clear acrylic but has its protective sheeting still on. I might put some lighting in these hence the slots in the plates. Before the build is finished I want to recoat all of the outside coats with 2-3 more coats of matte paint and a couple of coats of matte clear coat.

Photos:

















































Also I bought an iMac G3


----------



## lowfat

Nice pics of the board.


----------



## ColdBandito

This looks amazing! Subbed!


----------



## KillThePancake

Looks great! The yellow goes well with the rest of the case


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Looks great! The yellow goes well with the rest of the case


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdBandito*
> 
> This looks amazing! Subbed!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Nice pics of the board.


Thanks guys







I am going home this weekend where I will be able to pick up the rest of my computer stuff so if I can afford a 4770k then I will pull the trigger and get a temp rig set up ASAP!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Bought my 4770K yesterday at Eurogamers Expo, was an awesome event. It is a Malay chip with batch number L316B295, I have read mixed reviews about the L316 batch so hopefully this will be a keeper! Just putting together the final WC order, currently I have 1 liter of mayhems, do you think I should get another or will 1 be enough because I don't want to get to the filling stage and find that I don't have enough and have to pay lots of shipping all over again!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Here is the SSD/HDD mount in practice, the idea is that the top layer will float above the bottom layer separated by an illuminated layer. Here's a photo of my new iMac G3 too







also here is the 4770k I picked up yesterday, and also my collection of CPUs, a 3930k, 3570k and the AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE which this build will be replacing! Have been pricing up odds and ends that still need to be purchased before I can complete the loop and they are coming to almost £100!


----------



## KillThePancake

I like the mounts! I found a G3 iMac face down on the side of the road once, looked like it was in good shape, but I left it because I was on my bike and those weigh A TON. Looking good otherwise!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> I like the mounts! I found a G3 iMac face down on the side of the road once, looked like it was in good shape, but I left it because I was on my bike and those weigh A TON. Looking good otherwise!


Thanks, shame those cases are awesome, glad I managed to find one that was pre disassembled as I don't know how confident I would be removing a CRT monitor


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Thanks, shame those cases are awesome, glad I managed to find one that was pre disassembled as I don't know how confident I would be removing a CRT monitor


I've always wanted to stick a monitor and PC in one, but a 16:9 monitor won't really fit in a 4:3 opening lol


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> I've always wanted to stick a monitor and PC in one, but a 16:9 monitor won't really fit in a 4:3 opening lol


Ive got an old 15" 4:3 LCD monitor kicking about at home so I plan on using that, got a G5 to mod first though :/


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Ive got an old 15" 4:3 LCD monitor kicking about at home so I plan on using that, got a G5 to mod first though :/


You've got a whole mess of projects don't you?


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> You've got a whole mess of projects don't you?


yup







and there are a whole load more in my head heheh


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> yup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and there are a whole load more in my head heheh


If only time and money and skill allowed... *sigh*


----------



## Gardnerphotos

UPDATE!:

4770k installed and EK Supreme water block. Also removed heat spreaders from my Vengeance LP RAM and installed the EK Monarch kit so that I can fit the dominator water block. Got round to ordering the last bits and bobs that I need so they should be here soon! Including E22 acrylic tubes which will be awesome!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

I have run into quite a big problem! Whilst test fitting the pump res combo on the front rad with fittings attached I realised that this will interfere with the motherboard and RAM preventing the case from closing so I now need to come up with another solution. Could either switch to a DDC pump which is much smaller or even a DC-LT (not sure how good this pump is?) I do have an Apogee Drive ii kicking about which has an MCP35X built into it, could I dismantle this and then use an EK pump top for a DDC pump? If I go down this route then I will probably get a smaller tube res too.


----------



## lowfat

The Apogee Drive 2 would have an MCP35X in it by default, which IMO is the best pump around. You can control the pump w/ PWM, meaning absolute silence or more powerful than a D5 depending on what you want.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> The Apogee Drive 2 would have an MCP35X in it by default, which IMO is the best pump around. You can control the pump w/ PWM, meaning absolute silence or more powerful than a D5 depending on what you want.


Thats what I meant :/ so this would work with standard DDC pump tops?


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Thats what I meant :/ so this would work with standard DDC pump tops?


Yes.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Yes.


SWEET


----------



## Gardnerphotos

What about one of these?

http://specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/Primochill-120mm-CTR-Compression-Advanced-Tube-Reservoir-System--Frosted-pid-18231.html


----------



## Gardnerphotos

EK Supreme CPU Block installed:











I am going to be going with an MCP35X now as it is much smaller, however mine is at home and it is another 2-3 weeks before I go home again so in the mean time I will order everything else and get some tubing routed! I will probably get one of the new Primochill reservoirs in frosted acrylic, they look awesome


----------



## KillThePancake

Looking great! I'm liking the black and yellow more than i thought i would


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Looking great! I'm liking the black and yellow more than i thought i would


thanks







me too! Can't wait to see what it looks like with the yellow mayhems too


----------



## lowfat

I would love to see a soft shade of yellow coolant to match the soft yellow on your board.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> I would love to see a soft shade of yellow coolant to match the soft yellow on your board.


what do you mean by 'soft'?


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> what do you mean by 'soft'?


More of a "pleasing" yellow? Not anything that jumps out and screams for attention, kind of a mellow yellow. Or so I'm guessing


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> More of a "pleasing" yellow? Not anything that jumps out and screams for attention, kind of a mellow yellow. Or so I'm guessing


From what I have seen the sunset yellow is quite a yellow yellow so I might add some orange or red dye to it


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Also, Nate confirmed that my E22 order is shipping tomorrow







cant wait for some toobes


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> what do you mean by 'soft'?


The yellow on those Asrock boards isn't so bright compared to the MSI yellow or the normal yellow Mayhems coolant. What I'd really like to see if coolant that matched the same shade of yellow on your board. A matching shade of coolant would really IMO look awesome.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> The yellow on those Asrock boards isn't so bright compared to the MSI yellow or the normal yellow Mayhems coolant. What I'd really like to see if coolant that matched the same shade of yellow on your board. A matching shade of coolant would really IMO look awesome.


In pictures it looks too bright for my liking but will have to try it out for myself


----------



## Gardnerphotos

More stuff arrived today but I am having problems with the tubing that I am using to flex when the door opens and closes; I bought some Primochill 3/8ths 5/8ths tubing and some swiftech 3/8 5/8 compression fittings but I can't for the life of me get the tubing on! The compression part of the fitting only just fits over the tube but once you have the tube over the barb section it has bulged sufficiently that I cannot get the compression part close enough to the fitting in order to tighten it down!!!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

here is the problem I am having with the tubing:


----------



## Wibble360

Can you get thinner-walled tubing?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Man up? Haha in all seriousness, that tubing is extremely thick. You might have to get some smaller tubbing or a different size of fittings.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Man up? Haha in all seriousness, that tubing is extremely thick. You might have to get some smaller tubbing or a different size of fittings.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


cheers jeff... its 3mm thick wall, but supposedly Primochill is supposed to be the best brand. Will hot water help or not?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> cheers jeff... its 3mm thick wall, but supposedly Primochill is supposed to be the best brand. Will hot water help or not?


I would try it. I had to heat the tubing up when I was putting my 7/16in tubing on my 1/2in barbs. It helped quite a bit.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I would try it. I had to heat the tubing up when I was putting my 7/16in tubing on my 1/2in barbs. It helped quite a bit.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Will give it a go, if hot water doesnt work I can try a heat gun


----------



## Firehawk

I used Koolance compressions for my white primochill 3/8x5/8 tubing. Those fittings close without issue.

You could try lubing *ahem* the outside of the tube so the retaining ring slides on better.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firehawk*
> 
> I used Koolance compressions for my white primochill 3/8x5/8 tubing. Those fittings close without issue.
> 
> You could try lubing *ahem* the outside of the tube so the retaining ring slides on better.


Will regular lube work or should I use the stuff that heats up?


----------



## Firehawk

Well someone did suggest heating the tubes


----------



## cdoublejj

did you end up getting a laser hive atx conversion kit or did you go the DIY route?


----------



## iBored

Hi! I just gone through your build log. I know your front panel is all done but maybe you could add your avatar in one of the hexagons in the center or corner of the panel?

Outstanding mod!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> did you end up getting a laser hive atx conversion kit or did you go the DIY route?


DIY of course







bought their motherboard layout kit though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> Hi! I just gone through your build log. I know your front panel is all done but maybe you could add your avatar in one of the hexagons in the center or corner of the panel?
> 
> Outstanding mod!


Cheers man, was considering it! At the moment I am liking the stripy front most so that is what I have on right now, it would be hard to laser cut the logo and have it in one of the grills though


----------



## iBored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Cheers man, was considering it! At the moment I am liking the stripy front most so that is what I have on right now, it would be hard to laser cut the logo and have it in one of the grills though


Hey man, I went through your front panel portions again and came up with this.
Haha not sure if you wanna use them but here you go. My opinions.

I was thinking you could get an acrylic piece for your logo and maybe put an LED behind it or smth.



Cheers mate!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> Hey man, I went through your front panel portions again and came up with this. Haha not sure if you wanna use them but here you go. My opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking you could get an acrylic piece for your logo and maybe put an LED behind it or smth. Cheers mate


That looks neat! Cheers, love that second one


----------



## Gardnerphotos

So I had some awesome lenses on loan from work for the weekend, the Canon 85mm f1.2L and the Canon 17-40mm f4L so why not make use of them and take some product shots









with the 85mm:















Then some comparison shots of the lenses and my everyday lens the Sigma 50mm f1.4

























so nice!!!


----------



## Jwilliams01207

Subscribed!
Looking forward to seeing the finished build!


----------



## lowfat

17-40 L. Dat my daily lens.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jwilliams01207*
> 
> Subscribed!
> Looking forward to seeing the finished build!


Thanks man me too!







Tubing should be here tomorrow!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> 17-40 L. Dat my daily lens.


Lucky guy! I get to use them fairly regularly at work but dat 85mm mmmmmmmmmmm







produces such nice images


----------



## Gardnerphotos

E22 order arrived! hadn't quite realised how thin that tube is


----------



## KillThePancake

Isn't the hard tubing a little tricky with the side panel?


----------



## Straus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Isn't the hard tubing a little tricky with the side panel?


I was wondering the same thing. But i assume he has a plan since he did buy the tubing, and I am really excited to see what will be done.


----------



## KillThePancake

Yeah, it will be interesting to see how he pulls it off


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Yeah, it will be interesting to see how he pulls it off


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Straus*
> 
> I was wondering the same thing. But i assume he has a plan since he did buy the tubing, and I am really excited to see what will be done.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Isn't the hard tubing a little tricky with the side panel?


Don't worry guys I have a plan! I will be combining flexible tubing and hard tubing so that I can open and close the door. There will just be two runs of flexible tubing taking water to and from the door. I made my first attempt at bending acrylic today which didn't go too well and I ended up over heating the tube and creating a kink


----------



## Gardnerphotos

After a bad start to acrylic bending , where I overheated the acrylic and made it lose its shape and tear, I was pretty pleased with how today turned out, got the two main bends done as well as a tiny bend between the front and side rads which was IMPOSSIBLE to get in place but looks pretty secure now! I need to order different flexible tubing as the stuff I have is too big

For making the bends I made a jig on the scroll saw out of wood and then just cut into it the profile of each bend such as the long one which needed a specific shape. Other 90 degree bends all used the same template to keep them consistent.


----------



## Spamalot

This is just amazing


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spamalot*
> 
> This is just amazing


Thanks man


----------



## catbuster

Yeah rly nice bending


----------



## BonzaiTree

Awesome! I like the support bracket you made for the one bend. Cool.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Yeah rly nice bending


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Awesome! I like the support bracket you made for the one bend. Cool.


Cheers guys, about to put in the order for the last couple of parts, reservoir and pump top, some more flexible tubing and some more fittings so hopefully we should have a temporary loop up in the next week or two. However I am now back at home so have very little in the way of tools and materials so we shall see what we can do! I am going to go with the new Primochill compression reservoirs in particular the 80mm tall clear frosted res, thoughts?


----------



## Beakz

Lil' late to the party but hey subbed


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Cheers guys, about to put in the order for the last couple of parts, reservoir and pump top, some more flexible tubing and some more fittings so hopefully we should have a temporary loop up in the next week or two. However I am now back at home so have very little in the way of tools and materials so we shall see what we can do! I am going to go with the new Primochill compression reservoirs in particular the 80mm tall clear frosted res, thoughts?


I hadn't heard of those before, I like them!

I'm trying to figure out a good looking res for an upcoming build, and I might actually go with one of those.

I'm going distilled + Daz Mode Protector + Colored tubing, so a coloured res would be nice.

As far as for you, frosted works I suppose. Clear might be better. What are you using for coolant again? I'm at work so I don't really want to search through the whole thread/it takes too long on this POS computer.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I hadn't heard of those before, I like them!
> 
> I'm trying to figure out a good looking res for an upcoming build, and I might actually go with one of those.
> 
> I'm going distilled + Daz Mode Protector + Colored tubing, so a coloured res would be nice.
> 
> As far as for you, frosted works I suppose. Clear might be better. What are you using for coolant again? I'm at work so I don't really want to search through the whole thread/it takes too long on this POS computer.


using mayhems pastel sunset yellow, might go clear, can't decide! I can't go bigger than 80mm unfortuantely because with the door closed and the RAM block on there is so little room in this case!


----------



## deafboy

I swear, this just elegantly awesome. Great work so far. Continuing to impress


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> I swear, this just elegantly awesome. Great work so far. Continuing to impress


Thanks deafboy









Struggling to choose what tubing to go for for the flexible sections, either this:

http://specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/EK-Tube-ZMT-Tubing-for-38-ID---58-OD-10-16mm-Tubing--Matte-Black-pid-17797.html

EK matte black tubing which doesn't contain plasticising or any of the other issues of normal flexible tubing however it isn't clear

Alternatively I could go with XSPC clear tubing which will have all of the normal issues meaning changing coolant regularly which I don't really want to do, help! I think that the EK tubing could look quite good as it would disappear against the black of the door?


----------



## WiSK

Subbed!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Subbed!


good to have you onboard Wisk!

Placed the *hopefully* final order today for the pump top, reservoir, tubing and more fittings. Initially tried to order with specialtech but when I put the order in everything I had ordered suddenly went out of stock but they were the only site that sold the primochill reservoirs so instead of getting the clear one I got the frosted one which should look cool







then I had to split the remainder of the order between Overclockers.co.uk and watercoolinguk.co.uk, having had 2 awful experiences with overclockers before hopefully this one will turn out okay! Finally got round to flushing out the rads this morning and also cut a hole in the bottom of the case for the drain to pass through, seeing as I am at home with basically no tools it was pretty ghetto but it turned out fine. Just a heads up, I will soon be selling lots of things on eBay, let me know by PM if you want any of them, I will be selling:
AMD Phenom ii X4 965 black edition
Asus M5a97 R2.0
Alphacool VPP755 D5 variable speed pump
EK D5 Ex-res 140 CSQ top
Zalman Z11 plus case

Money earned from selling this will be used to buy the new RM series power supply, Lutro0 customs sleeving, the replacement pump and res and a GTX760 to finish off the build









the pump and res are brand new never used only test fitted in this build where I discovered they were too big!
Everything has all of its original packaging and accessories.

Expect updates soon!!! Will be putting together the rig temporarily once I get parts then when I get back to school it will all be drained so that I can make proper mounts for pump and reservoir!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

I decided that I couldn't wait for the deliveries to arrive so I dismantled my swiftech apogee drive ii so that the pump can be used in this build. First I had to remove the LED from the glowing logo up top, which allows you to then unscrew the heatsink from the pump, there is a thermal pad between the two which I need to keep safe for future use of the block. Then it is just four more screws and it is out! Also here are some photos of flushing the radiators:

Rads:





Before:



LED out:



thermal pad:







the pump is revealed:



oops!



pump innards:



remainder of the block, you can see the copper bottom with the channels:


----------



## WiSK

So that's what it looks like inside


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> So that's what it looks like inside


had it sitting in my drawer for over a year and couldnt resist it any longer


----------



## WiSK

I've got an AD2 which I've mounted some weeks ago but not switched the rig on yet. I'm tempted to take it apart for resleeving (and cleaning) but it was running okay and kinda don't want to risk it.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> I've got an AD2 which I've mounted some weeks ago but not switched the rig on yet. I'm tempted to take it apart for resleeving (and cleaning) but it was running okay and kinda don't want to risk it.


I would if I were you, the only potentially dangerous bit is pulling the pump itself apart, getting it out of the AD2 is pretty much risk free


----------



## British Delight

will you be doing another video when you've finished you're build?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Loving the picture heavy updates. Keep it up


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *British Delight*
> 
> will you be doing another video when you've finished you're build?


Welcome to OCN!! I will be doing one either tomorrow or the next day so before it is finished just giving everyone a quick look at how it is now!


----------



## British Delight

cant wait


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Loving the picture heavy updates. Keep it up


Here's another for you









I was hoping that a hairdryer would work for bending acrylic now that I am home but it didn't so I have made do with bends that I already had as well as using angle fittings. This should hopefully suffice until I get back to school where I will strip it all down and rebuild the loop:


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *British Delight*
> 
> cant wait


Video update is filmed, just need to edit, its my birthday today though so might not get round to editing until tomorrow


----------



## WiSK

Happy birthday!


----------



## British Delight

Happy Birthday Mate


----------



## ccRicers

Totally subbed! Looks like I'm not the only one trying to make a Mac-like build. You're doing a great job with that.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Happy birthday!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *British Delight*
> 
> Happy Birthday Mate


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Totally subbed! Looks like I'm not the only one trying to make a Mac-like build. You're doing a great job with that.


Thanks everyone







Just had my first driving lesson!









Also some very exciting packages arrived today, the fact that they arrived on my birthday made them even better! Will post pic soon!!!


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Video update is filmed, just need to edit, its my birthday today though so might not get round to editing until tomorrow


Happy Birthday bro!



Hope you are as filled with joy and wonderment as this kid


----------



## catbuster

Happy bday







dont forget to post update


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Happy Birthday bro!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you are as filled with joy and wonderment as this kid


My first gif of the thread! *punches air with joy*







and thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Happy bday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont forget to post update


Don't worry, editing the photos as we speak, going out for dinner in 10 though so can't promise anything


----------



## oshu

Subbed! And ofc:


----------



## KillThePancake

Happy birthday! My 16th is tomorrow, hope you have/had a good one!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Happy birthday! My 16th is tomorrow, hope you have/had a good one!


Thanks you too, dont know why but I had you down as an older guy









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oshu*
> 
> Subbed! And ofc:


haha welcome! thanks

On with the UPDATE!!!

So today I received the majority of the remainder of the parts; the EK DDC pump top which is gorgeous and the new Primochill compression tube reservoir in a frosted finish which goes nicely with all of my EK CSQ blocks (which I actually like







) Need to make a more permanent mounting solution when I get back to school but for now this should do! Just waiting on EK tubing and some 90 degree fittings so fingers crossed we *might* have a system up and running tomorrow! Also stole a front panel cable from my Bitfenix Survivor to use for the power switch of Sour Apple. You might have been wondering why I chose such a small reservoir (80mm) but hopefully in the last image you can see why this was the case as there is literally NO room in this case!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

has someone gone through and repped all of my posts? because suddenly I have gone from 8 to 22 in the space of 4 hours?!


----------



## Jwilliams01207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> has someone gone through and repped all of my posts? because suddenly I have gone from 8 to 22 in the space of 4 hours?!


I believe you get emails when you get +rep?
Well, I do. I don't think I changed any settings.
I'm sure there is also a way to check the rep log.
(Go to your profile and check your "Rep" log under your profile picture. )

Also, the build is looking great.
Some nice bends on the acrylic tubing.

Really looking forward to seeing this thing finished.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jwilliams01207*
> 
> I believe you get emails when you get +rep?
> Well, I do. I don't think I changed any settings.
> I'm sure there is also a way to check the rep log.
> (Go to your profile and check your "Rep" log under your profile picture. )
> 
> Also, the build is looking great.
> Some nice bends on the acrylic tubing.
> 
> Really looking forward to seeing this thing finished.


yeh it says that I got repped for various posts on this build log but not whether it is by the same person, anyway I am not complaning









Thanks more bending to come soon!


----------



## KillThePancake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Thanks you too, dont know why but I had you down as an older guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha welcome! thanks
> 
> On with the UPDATE!!!
> 
> So today I received the majority of the remainder of the parts; the EK DDC pump top which is gorgeous and the new Primochill compression tube reservoir in a frosted finish which goes nicely with all of my EK CSQ blocks (which I actually like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Need to make a more permanent mounting solution when I get back to school but for now this should do! Just waiting on EK tubing and some 90 degree fittings so fingers crossed we *might* have a system up and running tomorrow! Also stole a front panel cable from my Bitfenix Survivor to use for the power switch of Sour Apple. You might have been wondering why I chose such a small reservoir (80mm) but hopefully in the last image you can see why this was the case as there is literally NO room in this case!


Haha, thanks







I get that a lot, probably because I'm not all like "omg hangin with mah ppl lol #yolo" Like the rest of my ******ed generation.

And WOW that really is tight! And good riddance to the Survivor, always thought that case was hideous imo.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Haha, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get that a lot, probably because I'm not all like "omg hangin with mah ppl lol #yolo" Like the rest of my ******ed generation.
> 
> And WOW that really is tight! And good riddance to the Survivor, always thought that case was hideous imo.


I quite liked the design but the quality control was s**t , it broke within 5 hours of having it, also none of the panels match up properly


----------



## Solonowarion

This is awesome man. Love all the pics.

I got like 30 reps once. Then 4 months later mod appoligized and removed them.

Did they all come at the same time when you looked at the rep log?


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> This is awesome man. Love all the pics.
> 
> I got like 30 reps once. Then 4 months later mod appoligized and removed them.
> 
> Did they all come at the same time when you looked at the rep log?


cheers man, no and they were on different posts within the log, I guess someone got a little excited haha


----------



## Solonowarion

Well you deserve em


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Thanks







just got another


----------



## Jwilliams01207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Well you deserve em


Agreed. You definitely deserve them!


----------



## British Delight

builds looking great can't wait for the video


----------



## rRansom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> has someone gone through and repped all of my posts? because suddenly I have gone from 8 to 22 in the space of 4 hours?!


It's probably a birthday thing. Happy birthday!

Really loving this build and the pictures you post. Keep them coming!


----------



## 4Strings

Sub'ed!
Looks AMAZING!


----------



## cdoublejj

wow that iron is totally black, i'm amazed it can make any solder joints. i'd be wear of cold solder joints.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> wow that iron is totally black, i'm amazed it can make any solder joints. i'd be wear of cold solder joints.


its old but works well


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> I've got an AD2 which I've mounted some weeks ago but not switched the rig on yet. I'm tempted to take it apart for resleeving (and cleaning) but it was running okay and kinda don't want to risk it.


The contacts on the PCB are cheap too. I've had two of the contacts pull right off on two DDC-3.1-PWM PCBs. I know another fellow that had the same problem. I have since added tape over the contacts on all of mine to avoid having the wires move.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> The contacts on the PCB are cheap too. I've had two of the contacts pull right off on two DDC-3.1-PWM PCBs. I know another fellow that had the same problem. I have since added tape over the contacts on all of mine to avoid having the wires move.


REP+ thanks for the headsup lowfat


----------



## XorioZ

You subbed my imaginary build. ill sub your true build. all tho i would have subbed it anyways








If you need any 3D work done just give me a nudge on my email *************..
My build is in sleep mode atm "saving up money for it".

This mod btw. Oh My god i love it.
Always loved the mac designs and this just makes it so much better.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XorioZ*
> 
> You subbed my imaginary build. ill sub your true build. all tho i would have subbed it anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you need any 3D work done just give me a nudge on my email **************..
> My build is in sleep mode atm "saving up money for it".
> 
> This mod btw. Oh My god i love it.
> Always loved the mac designs and this just makes it so much better.


Thanks for the offer, if you are any good at renders then we could be on to something







would really love to see some more realistic shots of what my design for my desk build will look like (I think I am going to call her Bertha







)

Just editing video now for those interested, should be up tomorrow due to my crappy upload speeds (0.1mb/s upload, 0.5mb/s download)


----------



## XorioZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Thanks for the offer, if you are any good at renders then we could be on to something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would really love to see some more realistic shots of what my design for my desk build will look like (I think I am going to call her Bertha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Well ill have to look into it but i do have some experience. ill properly have to export the model to another program to do a proper render.
I'm gonna try to do a render of my case and see what i can do.


----------



## rRansom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XorioZ*
> 
> If you need any 3D work done just give me a nudge on my email _____________..


XorioZ, I hate to be a "Forum Police" but I suggest that you take out your email from your post and just send it via Private Message to Gardnerphotos. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## XorioZ

to late. but not to worry. that's my junk/normale use mail. i have a few more that i use for other stuffs.

My computer is currently running full time rendering my case i'll post it on my build log when ready.


----------



## rRansom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XorioZ*
> 
> to late. but not to worry. that's my junk/normale use mail. i have a few more that i use for other stuffs.
> 
> My computer is currently running full time rendering my case i'll post it on my build log when ready.


Gotcha. I'll be looking forward to that.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XorioZ*
> 
> to late. but not to worry. that's my junk/normale use mail. i have a few more that i use for other stuffs.
> 
> My computer is currently running full time rendering my case i'll post it on my build log when ready.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rRansom*
> 
> Gotcha. I'll be looking forward to that.


me too! What are you using? Solid works?


----------



## Gardnerphotos

hmm been looking around at GPUs and actually the 7990 is a reasonable price and I think I have a plan for making it fit! Its between the 7990, r9 290x, 780 and 770. It would mean sacrificing a 3.5" HDD but the idea is definitely growing on me


----------



## LiquidHaus

this is really great stuff. went through the whole log this past hour. looking forward to more updates!


----------



## XorioZ

There. The rendering is done for now. or should i say i could not wait any longer. the last rendering pass took around 30 min's.
I'm sure that 2 or perhaps 3 more passes would have gotten rid of the grainy bit inside the case but it still ended up looking nice.

I'm using indigo btw. it had a nice little plugin for Sketchup.
IMG on my build log.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117*
> 
> this is really great stuff. went through the whole log this past hour. looking forward to more updates!


thanks, just waiting on EK ZMT tubing which should hopefully be here tomorrow!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XorioZ*
> 
> There. The rendering is done for now. or should i say i could not wait any longer. the last rendering pass took around 30 min's.
> I'm sure that 2 or perhaps 3 more passes would have gotten rid of the grainy bit inside the case but it still ended up looking nice.
> 
> I'm using indigo btw. it had a nice little plugin for Sketchup.


Wow nice, is that sketchup pro or free version?


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> its old but works well


old has nothing to do with it, a black tip, you need a tin tip to keep from getting bridle joints.


----------



## Crowe98

Just spent the last few hours reading every single post through the 43 pages. Absolutely excellent work. Loving the look of the build so far, everything is coming together perfectly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> hmm been looking around at GPUs and actually the 7990 is a reasonable price and I think I have a plan for making it fit! Its between the 7990, r9 290x, 780 and 770. It would mean sacrificing a 3.5" HDD but the idea is definitely growing on me


Im going to be buying an ASUS R9 280x DCU2 TOP, very soon. Very good card, competes very well with the GTX770, and is $100 (AUD) cheaper. Plus it supports Mantle, so if you were planning on gaming with this machine, definitely consider the R9 series of cards. However, some of the distributors (XFX, and i think Gigabyte) are using the 'bad' kind of memory, 'Elpida' memory i believe.

Up to you, loving your work so far.


----------



## 161029

Subbed. This case looks adorable and epic at the same time.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> Just spent the last few hours reading every single post through the 43 pages. Absolutely excellent work. Loving the look of the build so far, everything is coming together perfectly.
> Im going to be buying an ASUS R9 280x DCU2 TOP, very soon. Very good card, competes very well with the GTX770, and is $100 (AUD) cheaper. Plus it supports Mantle, so if you were planning on gaming with this machine, definitely consider the R9 series of cards. However, some of the distributors (XFX, and i think Gigabyte) are using the 'bad' kind of memory, 'Elpida' memory i believe.
> 
> Up to you, loving your work so far.


Im not much of a gamer myself so am not to bothered by mantle and such, so long as it plays a game nicely when I do want to play then I'm not really bothered. However I do need it to be fast at video and photo work which is why the 7990 will be good as Adobe Creative Cloud all uses open CL rather than Cuda now making AMD the better choice. I also like simulator games and want to get an eyefinity using 2560x1440 27" monitors which will need a decent amount of horsepower. Also at the moment XFX are offering a free 750 watt PSU with their 7990 and it is the cheapest so that seems to be a good deal.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Subbed. This case looks adorable and epic at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> haha its round and chubby


----------



## cdoublejj

mantle is ploy that will only get used a for a few games then dropped. it doesn't meany any thing till both Nvidia and AMD have it. any thing made solely on mantle will be unplayable in a several years when they drop it from future video cards.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Build update video as promised!




Things have changed since I recorded this video on Wednesday though haha


----------



## Jwilliams01207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Build update video as promised!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things have changed since I recorded this video on Wednesday though haha


Video isn't working for me?
Is the link broken?


----------



## ccRicers

Woohoo! Been looking forward to this. Makes me want to do a Powermac case mod of my own!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jwilliams01207*
> 
> Video isn't working for me?
> Is the link broken?


Here's a 



 that you can go to, while he fixes his.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Woohoo! Been looking forward to this. Makes me want to do a Powermac case mod of my own!
> Here's a
> 
> 
> 
> that you can go to, while he fixes his.


Fixed









I say go for it! I impulse bought my G4 after seeing photographs MacBane and have not regretted it one bit!


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say go for it! I impulse bought my G4 after seeing photographs MacBane and have not regretted it one bit!


The cases are very cheap too- I think the quicksilver one is my favorite. The best thing about the cases is how the case opens with the mobo tray, I love that design.


----------



## cdoublejj

alien is so over priced the mom and pop shop i work can offer better for less or same price with quality parts.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Got mine for £7! IMO I don't like the front panel design of the quicksilver but I prefer the color of the quick silver to the sawtooth. The MDD is just plain ugly and not easy/impossible to mod due to a messed up layout of the rear IO


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> alien is so over priced the mom and pop shop i work can offer better for less or same price with quality parts.


I assume you are talking about Alienware? In which case watch to the end of the video, I explain it


----------



## Jwilliams01207

Just watched your video.
The build is coming a long nicely!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jwilliams01207*
> 
> Just watched your video.
> The build is coming a long nicely!


Thanks


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Just gone through and edited the OP so that it at least sort of matches the status of the build now, it previously mentioned using a G1 Sniper, that plan was OLD haha


----------



## catbuster

Nice video


----------



## Gardnerphotos

So I have just nominated Sour Apple for MOTM (October 2013) I know the build is not fully finished but it is almost there, It is really just waiting on power supply and sleeving as well as filling the loop, I aim to have the loop more or less completed in the next week or two though


----------



## Crowe98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> So I have just nominated Sour Apple for MOTM (October 2013) I know the build is not fully finished but it is almost there, It is really just waiting on power supply and sleeving as well as filling the loop, I aim to have the loop more or less completed in the next week or two though


Good luck man, you'll get MOTM for sure!


----------



## LordOfTots

great build! definitely voting for you for the October MOTM!


----------



## Fanboy88

Build is coming along nicely. I will support it for MOTM!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> Good luck man, you'll get MOTM for sure!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordOfTots*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great build! definitely voting for you for the October MOTM!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanboy88*
> 
> Build is coming along nicely. I will support it for MOTM!


Thanks guys







there should be an update tomorrow with some more acrylic bending


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Update!!
Finally managed to get into the workshop today and made some mounts for the pump and reservoir and also got some more acrylic tubing done, just one more to do now! The EK ZMT flexible tubing should be here on thursday too so we *might* have a loop by the weekend, but then again we might not


----------



## ccRicers

Still looking amazing. I wish I had access to fancy tools like that.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

EK ZMT tubing arrived today, it is so much nicer feeling than the Primochill, much more flexible, actually fits on compressions, doesnt contain plasticiser and looks much cleaner IMO! So did the dust filter material that I ordered for the front and bottom of the case.

MOTM voting will be live in the next day or so!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Where did you get that filter material? It looks very nice!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Where did you get that filter material? It looks very nice!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271237614373?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 Only decent stuff I could find!


----------



## Pidoma

You got my vote for MOTM! Very unique build


----------



## ccRicers

Voted for you in MOTM!

+Rep for the dust filter link. That stuff looks nice.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pidoma*
> 
> You got my vote for MOTM! Very unique build


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Voted for you in MOTM!
> 
> +Rep for the dust filter link. That stuff looks nice.


Thanks guys, appreciate your support!! Some strong competition though with some really nice looking rigs!


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Build update video as promised!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things have changed since I recorded this video on Wednesday though haha


wow your a good looking guy









i like this build but i would want the apple logos to light up if that was possible


----------



## mironccr345

Amazing build.







Something I wouldn't normally be into, but you've executed the build perfectly. Looking forward to the finished build.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> wow your a good looking guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like this build but i would want the apple logos to light up if that was possible


Err thanks I guess? that would be tricky! would have to make new logos from scratch and shape them! But I agree it would be awesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Amazing build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something I wouldn't normally be into, but you've executed the build perfectly. Looking forward to the finished build.


Thanks man


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Err thanks I guess? that would be tricky! would have to make new logos from scratch and shape them! But I agree it would be awesome


Well... get working on it then!







that would be pretty cool to see.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Well... get working on it then!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that would be pretty cool to see.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


maybe when everything is done! We just got a CNC mill so it might be possible if I scan the current one!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

So I used a PSU calculator and it said that for a 7990 and a 4770K overclocked to 5GHz (wishful thinking) with 4SSDs and two pumps it will only draw 550W :O I might go with an RM 650 then rather than RM850?


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> So I used a PSU calculator and it said that for a 7990 and a 4770K overclocked to 5GHz (wishful thinking) with 4SSDs and two pumps it will only draw 550W :O I might go with an RM 650 then rather than RM850?


I'd stick with an 850 watt PSU, just to be on the safe side.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> So I used a PSU calculator and it said that for a 7990 and a 4770K overclocked to 5GHz (wishful thinking) with 4SSDs and two pumps it will only draw 550W :O I might go with an RM 650 then rather than RM850?


the 7990 uses about 380 watts at full load by its self so yeah a 550w should be fine if its good quaility


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I'd stick with an 850 watt PSU, just to be on the safe side.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> the 7990 uses about 380 watts at full load by its self so yeah a 550w should be fine if its good quaility


Well I just double checked measurements today and it turns out that the 750 and 850 RM series are 180mm long and I only have 190mm of space so the cables wouldnt fit. THe AX 760 and 860 are shorter at 160mm but have messed up cable pinouts, so the highest wattage RM series PSU is the 650W which is pretty reasonable at £90


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Managed to cut the flexible tubing and make a bracket for it today, however when I tested the door closing one of the tube runs kinked completely rather than bending, not quite sure what I am going to do about it







Also cut the filter material for the front and bottom intakes


----------



## KillThePancake

Sucks about the kinking, those 2 lines look great! I'm guessing there's no more RAM Waterblock?


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Nah caused to many problems and looked messy, was overkill tbh, just going to use the EK RAM module bare, will use the ram block in the next build!


----------



## KillThePancake

Ahh, the EK modules look clean and classy as themselves anyway. Still doing an HDD block or is that out as well?


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Ahh, the EK modules look clean and classy as themselves anyway. Still doing an HDD block or is that out as well?


Probably out, want to go all SSDs with this now! Although I have a cool idea for the 7990, might even get some PCIe SSDs not sure though


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Probably out, want to go all SSDs with this now! Although I have a cool idea for the 7990, might even get some PCIe SSDs not sure though


I would pass on the PCIe SSDs. Check MurderMac for my saga with one brand of PCIe SSDs. Plus, there aren't any (afaik) that are PCIe X1. All of them that I have seen are at least X2. Luckily, you have a PCIe X4 slot, so that means the SSD *shouldn't* take away lanes from your GPU if you went with a dual card set up. Since you aren't ignore my post lol.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## sunset1

Wow I always learn something on these builds where some time has been put in to really take it up a notch.

1. Ill be sending the video to my brothers who have macs they will get a kick out of it.
2. The ease and focus you show while you are explaining the video really makes a difference.
3. Age, well I had to say something Im 54 and I think the level of detail and quality of work is very high. ( those tubes are not for the faint hearted )
4. If you win the contest or not great job on build and video .. Be proud.
Sunset1


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Well I just double checked measurements today and it turns out that the 750 and 850 RM series are 180mm long and I only have 190mm of space so the cables wouldnt fit. THe AX 760 and 860 are shorter at 160mm but have messed up cable pinouts, so the highest wattage RM series PSU is the 650W which is pretty reasonable at £90


are you gonna put the new PSU guts in the old PSU case to make it all fit better/cleaner?


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> are you gonna put the new PSU guts in the old PSU case to make it all fit better/cleaner?


nononononono! the original one is horid, plus I like the looks of the RM, theyre pretty much the same size, it was a standard ATX PSU in there before


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> nononononono! the original one is horid, plus I like the looks of the RM, theyre pretty much the same size, it was a standard ATX PSU in there before


but does the back have molded plastic to fit the fan hole of the stock psu? i did think they ever used normal ATX PC PSUs.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> but does the back have molded plastic to fit the fan hole of the stock psu? i did think they ever used normal ATX PC PSUs.


If you look at the pictures I have cut out the plastic and metal at the back so any power supply will fit, Im not quite sure what you are asking!


----------



## cdoublejj

i may have missed an update or two then.


----------



## XorioZ

I was wondering how you wold do the bendie part. nice with the black rubber tubing.
On another note. What make is that black mesh? It would fit perfectly in my Ghostly Raven mod "for front air intake".
and yet another note. sorry that you didn't win MOTM. maybe you should try renominating the mod when it's done. "if possible".


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XorioZ*
> 
> I was wondering how you wold do the bendie part. nice with the black rubber tubing.
> On another note. What make is that black mesh? It would fit perfectly in my Ghostly Raven mod "for front air intake".
> and yet another note. sorry that you didn't win MOTM. maybe you should try renominating the mod when it's done. "if possible".


Got it on eBay in the UK, tbh the right guy won, his acrylic was amazing! Im not sure what the rules are on entering more than once but I have so much more planned for this build now!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Thanks to Nate, @Editor22, my second E22 order just arrived! Got a whole load of the new Teleios Sleeving, sooo nice, the color match with the ASRock is perfect! Also even thought the fusion sleeving isn't going in this rig it still looks awesome, from afar it looks almost camo colored! Still need to order a PSU to use this on, can't wait to use it, would highly recommend this sleeve to anyone, having come from using paracord, this is just a million times better...


----------



## lowfat

Damn I like that green sleeving.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

It is truly awesome, will have to find a use for it!


----------



## ccRicers

Yay more pics!


----------



## KillThePancake

Man, that yellow sleeving is gonna look SICK.


----------



## josiahse

Just finished my second full read-through. Love it.

I actually impulse-bought an old PowerMac G3 after the first read-through. Dying to get started but I don't have access to many tools at the moment.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josiahse*
> 
> Just finished my second full read-through. Love it.
> 
> I actually impulse-bought an old PowerMac G3 after the first read-through. Dying to get started but I don't have access to many tools at the moment.


get a laser hive kit, http://www.thelaserhive.com/products/powermac-g4-conversion-products/early-g4g3-kits/


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> get a laser hive kit, http://www.thelaserhive.com/products/powermac-g4-conversion-products/early-g4g3-kits/


They dont work too great: The plastic panel doesnt allow the door to close, the metal IO cut out is good fromwhat I have heard though


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Apologies for the lack of updates I have been waiting on an order of more Ek tubing for the last 2 weeks only to find out that the order has been lost and all of the UK shops are out of stock, if anyone knows of any other type of 3/8 5/8 tubing without plasticiser i.e. norprene etc. it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

More tubing is on its way, more on that later! Finally got round to bending the last piece of Acrylic tubing today between the reservoir and one of the 240mm rads. I will probably redo the bends by the motherboard at some point, probably when I put the graphics card in. The build is nearly there, I am getting a 7990 for Christmas and am about to be paid so will be getting an RM650, 16GB of RAM and a Samsung SSD soon


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Are you aware of the issues with the RM series of power supplies? I don't want to see this beautiful build go up in smoke









Jeffinslaw


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Are you aware of the issues with the RM series of power supplies? I don't want to see this beautiful build go up in smoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


what!?


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Are you aware of the issues with the RM series of power supplies? I don't want to see this beautiful build go up in smoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> what!?


No!?? I think I am going to go with a silverstone 850 watt anyway now, its shorter (150mm) and more wattage







but the fan is always on with a minimum of 18dB so not sure how I feel about that, it also has some blue connectors which will need to be dealt with


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> No!?? I think I am going to go with a silverstone 850 watt anyway now, its shorter (150mm) and more wattage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but the fan is always on with a minimum of 18dB so not sure how I feel about that, it also has some blue connectors which will need to be dealt with


I LOVED my 850 Watt Silverstone! The only reason I got rid of it was because it wasn't modular lol. I would highly recommend that one. You could also dye the connectors if need be, they weren't that big of an issue really.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I LOVED my 850 Watt Silverstone! The only reason I got rid of it was because it wasn't modular lol. I would highly recommend that one. You could also dye the connectors if need be, they weren't that big of an issue really.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


How loud is it? Also is it possible to dye the connectors that are on the power supply itself?


----------



## cdoublejj

whats wrong with the RM series.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> whats wrong with the RM series.


Yeh I am interested to know this, I have only heard good things about them so far


----------



## iBored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Are you aware of the issues with the RM series of power supplies? I don't want to see this beautiful build go up in smoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Yeh I am interested to know this, I have only heard good things about them so far


I'm currently using a RM850.
Doesn't seem to have any issue at all. Works perfectly fine and is ridiculously silent.
Sometimes check just to see if its still working. Don't you get paranoid when a component just doesn't make any sound?


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> I'm currently using a RM850.
> Doesn't seem to have any issue at all. Works perfectly fine and is ridiculously silent.
> Sometimes check just to see if its still working. Don't you get paranoid when a component just doesn't make any sound?


No I hate it when components make noise!!!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> whats wrong with the RM series.


I thought I read something somewhere that they were built with super cheap parts and would therefore stop working faster but I guess I'm mistaken... my apologies.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> How loud is it? Also is it possible to dye the connectors that are on the power supply itself?


I saw a guy dye the power connectors in another build here on the site, if was an old one though, a white TJ07. Really nice build.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Kumouri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I thought I read something somewhere that they were built with super cheap parts and would therefore stop working faster but I guess I'm mistaken... my apologies.
> I saw a guy dye the power connectors in another build here on the site, if was an old one though, a white TJ07. Really nice build.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


I believe they are made using "cheap" capacitors. I put cheap in quotes because it still has a 5 year warranty so they are expecting them to last more than 5 years, probably a mean life of 5.5 or 6 years. I'm not sure how much of a problem they would/wouldn't be because of the caps, but most people are reporting they work well other than the POSSIBILITY they'll stop working sooner.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> No!?? I think I am going to go with a silverstone 850 watt anyway now, its shorter (150mm) and more wattage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but the fan is always on with a minimum of 18dB so not sure how I feel about that, it also has some blue connectors which will need to be dealt with


Which Silverstone are you looking at? One of the Strider Gold 850Ws?


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kumouri*
> 
> I believe they are made using "cheap" capacitors. I put cheap in quotes because it still has a 5 year warranty so they are expecting them to last more than 5 years, probably a mean life of 5.5 or 6 years. I'm not sure how much of a problem they would/wouldn't be because of the caps, but most people are reporting they work well other than the POSSIBILITY they'll stop working sooner.


Ahh interesting!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Which Silverstone are you looking at? One of the Strider Gold 850Ws?


The st85f. I assume as it is a strider the cables are one to one?
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/850w-silverstone-st85f-gs-strider-silent-full-modular-80plus-gold-psu


----------



## lowfat

IMHO about the best psu you can buy from a sleeving enthusiasts prospective. I have 4 various Striders and won't buy anything else.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> IMHO about the best psu you can buy from a sleeving enthusiasts prospective. I have 4 various Striders and won't buy anything else.


Awesome


----------



## Gardnerphotos

So I started work on making the custom sleeved wires and it turns out I massively understimated how long the wires would be and hence how much wire I would need, I thought that each wire would be around 500mm but on the 8 pin each wire is 1.2m long! I only have 15m of wire so I will need to buy some more haha! Also waiting on the heatshrink in order to do heatshrinkless so in the meantime I am just cutting stuff to length and learning to crimp


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Update!

Just cutting sleeving and wire to length and crimping the wire, don't have any heatshrink yet so cant shrink the sleeve onto the wire. Also I now have all of the tubes in place including the long curvy one between the front and bottom radiators, I really like how the tubes look around the pump









Close up look at my crimps with Lutro0 crimper, I think it looks decent?





Also for anyone interested, a quick look at some of the rigs that I have in my possession at the moment, from L to R:
Sour Apple, Powermac G5.1 (parents hackintosh), Current rig, Client build (Extreme hackintosh - 3930k, GTX780, 32GB RAM etc.)


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Sleeved half of the eight pin! Already used up most of my wire







will put another order in soon...


----------



## rRansom

Wow. Pics look awesome. Can't wait for this project to be completed. Keep them pictures coming!


----------



## gr3nd3l

Sleeve colors look great with the motherboard.
Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rRansom*
> 
> Wow. Pics look awesome. Can't wait for this project to be completed. Keep them pictures coming!


Thanks me too!! Hopefully in the next few weeks. I have some pretty exciting stuff coming up for this build too








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr3nd3l*
> 
> Sleeve colors look great with the motherboard.
> Can't wait to see more!


Thanks, the yellow isn't perfect but I love how it looks


----------



## hollowtek

WOW im loving every bit of this! Has a nice Portal look to it. Nicely done!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollowtek*
> 
> WOW im loving every bit of this! Has a nice Portal look to it. Nicely done!


hm interesting you say that, its not intentional







thanks


----------



## cdoublejj

i liek that you ran the 8 pin UNDER the mobo. It really helps to clean things up when wire managing. i tend run the USB and front audio cables under the mobo too.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> i liek that you ran the 8 pin UNDER the mobo. It really helps to clean things up when wire managing. i tend run the USB and front audio cables under the mobo too.


in my current rig everything goes under the mobo


----------



## cdoublejj

even the 24 pin?


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> even the 24 pin?


yup then they all go through the motherboard CPU cutout in the case


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Some macro shots of the build







Slowly getting there with the sleeving


----------



## KillThePancake

Awesome shots!


----------



## lowfat

The lighting of the EK badge is pretty close to perfect.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Awesome shots!


Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> The lighting of the EK badge is pretty close to perfect.


No additional lighting just the standard ceiling light on, maybe a window I can't remember


----------



## gr3nd3l

Love the new pics. Keep them (and the updates) coming.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr3nd3l*
> 
> Love the new pics. Keep them (and the updates) coming.


Dont worry they are on their way! My debit card has expired and my new one is at home so I can't buy anything until wednesday but I have been making lists of everything that needs to be bought


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Today I managed to laser cut some bits and bobs to aid with cable management, including combs for 8 and 24 pin cables, both CPU and graphics card 8 pins. For each cable I made three different styles, one with individual holes (probably going to be used where the 8 pin and 24 pin pass under the motherboard to stop them from going skew) as well as an open frame style with little teeth, this will keep the whole lot bundled together nicely, and finally the 'combs' which slot between the two layers of the cable, these are the least 'permanent' as the cables can easily be popped in and out of them.


----------



## brodieboy143

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Today I managed to laser cut some bits and bobs to aid with cable management, including combs for 8 and 24 pin cables, both CPU and graphics card 8 pins. For each cable I made three different styles, one with individual holes (probably going to be used where the 8 pin and 24 pin pass under the motherboard to stop them from going skew) as well as an open frame style with little teeth, this will keep the whole lot bundled together nicely, and finally the 'combs' which slot between the two layers of the cable, these are the least 'permanent' as the cables can easily be popped in and out of them.


Those look great! You could even add some white LED's to the underside for a subtle glow effect, it would be interesting to see how that looks with the sleeving too.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Another successful day in the workshop I think! I decided to cleanup the area around the motherboard as currently there are way too many fittings where the acrylic tube meets the flexi tubing. So I dug around in the workshop and found some ancient taps, amongst which was a collection of BSPP taps, including a G1/4 tap which is what you need to tap holes to accept W/C fittings







So having successfully found that and saved myself £20 if I had bought it elsewhere, I made a new bracket that acts as the converter from compression to C47 as well as holding the tubes down onto the mobo tray. This does mean though that I will need to remake the acrylic tubing runs from the CPU to the new connector!


----------



## Solonowarion

Looking real nice.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

That is seriously awesome!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Looking real nice.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> That is seriously awesome!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Thanks guys, I was feeling ripped off having paid £5 per coupler from bitspower having already bought 3 and they just looked bulky so I am glad I have found the tap, it will be finding its way into many more projects


----------



## Editor22

Looks awesome mate! the watercooling world is your oyster now you have a G1/4" tap!


----------



## chaseoc

So um. Very late, but subbed hard. Great build. Amazing actually.


----------



## rRansom

This looks really nice...... Like, really nice......


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Editor22*
> 
> Looks awesome mate! the watercooling world is your oyster now you have a G1/4" tap!


#

Indeed it is! Now there is no excuse not to build custom reservoirs etc.







BTW sleeving is coming along nicely but I have run out of black teleios and wire so I will put another order in tomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaseoc*
> 
> So um. Very late, but subbed hard. Great build. Amazing actually.


Never too late! You're just in time for all of the exciting stuff








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rRansom*
> 
> This looks really nice...... Like, really nice......


Haha thanks!!


----------



## ccRicers

This is looking slick, getting better every day with all these custom bits and bobs you add to it.

So it's all using Teleios sleeving? It looks just as good as MDPC-X's. I ordered a bunch of it for myself, so I can't wait to get it now.


----------



## KillThePancake

This... is... just... fantastic.

Dear Santa, why I want a laser cutter and some insane skill and creativity.

Very nice work sir!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> This is looking slick, getting better every day with all these custom bits and bobs you add to it.
> 
> So it's all using Teleios sleeving? It looks just as good as MDPC-X's. I ordered a bunch of it for myself, so I can't wait to get it now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> This... is... just... fantastic.
> 
> Dear Santa, why I want a laser cutter and some insane skill and creativity.
> 
> Very nice work sir!


Thanks guys, Im certainly going to miss the laser cutter when I finish school







Yup it is all Teleios from E22









I am thinking of picking up a second G4 to salvage the door retention mechanism (the bendy plastic bit behind the motherboard) as if you may remember mine broke a while back which means that the door doesn't fully close. But seeing as I can now drive I will just get a for parts or not working one from ebay for 99p that is collection only, then I will retreive the latch and put the fully functioning mac that was in this case originally in the new one so that I have two working G4s but one is actually Sour Apple


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Little teaser of what is to come with the sleeving, making good progress but constantly running out of one thing or another


----------



## kpoeticg

Damn, just noticed this in the "Recent Discussions" on the bottom left of my screen. Glad i clicked on it.
Subbed!!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Damn, just noticed this in the "Recent Discussions" on the bottom left of my screen. Glad i clicked on it.
> Subbed!!


Cheers, never too late


----------



## XorioZ

i would actually buy those cable management things you made if they where sold somewhere.


----------



## iBored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XorioZ*
> 
> i would actually buy those cable management things you made if they where sold somewhere.


I think lutro0 and e22 started selling something similar.


----------



## gr3nd3l

LutroO has the comb style ones for sale here.

I personally like the individual holed ones Gardnerphotos made myself


----------



## kpoeticg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> I think lutro0 and e22 started selling something similar.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr3nd3l*
> 
> LutroO has the comb style ones for sale here.
> 
> I personally like the individual holed ones Gardnerphotos made myself


Aren't they selling the ones that Gardnerphotos is making for them? That's what i thought....

I def think both types have their uses. The combs are great for keeping your cables bundled how you want, the other ones i think are great for passing through panels









Edit: If i was wrong about that, sorry, not trying to start rumors. Just the sequence of events made me think that was the case....


----------



## XorioZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr3nd3l*
> 
> LutroO has the comb style ones for sale here.
> 
> I personally like the individual holed ones Gardnerphotos made myself


yea nice. they actually have a lot of small stuff i need.
bought a **** ton of sleaving but kinda forgot that i needed other stuff aswell.
only problem is i live in denmark, europe.
Don't know if lutro0 ships over here and the price would be damn high...

well in February i'm ordering a lot of other stuffs "primochill compression fittings not sold in europe yet" from the US so ill just have to add this to the list.


----------



## kpoeticg

MDPC and Sleevemodding.com are good places to order sleeving supplies from in your part of the world.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XorioZ*
> 
> i would actually buy those cable management things you made if they where sold somewhere.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr3nd3l*
> 
> LutroO has the comb style ones for sale here.
> 
> I personally like the individual holed ones Gardnerphotos made myself


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Aren't they selling the ones that Gardnerphotos is making for them? That's what i thought....
> 
> I def think both types have their uses. The combs are great for keeping your cables bundled how you want, the other ones i think are great for passing through panels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: If i was wrong about that, sorry, not trying to start rumors. Just the sequence of events made me think that was the case....


Just to clear things up, I do not make the E22 combs, they are designed and made by Nate and I don't want to encroach on his business, these were simply made for this build, they would need a lot more work if they were to be put into production as they are still very weak.

If you really are interested in the second type of comb then you would need to talk to Nate or Mike (Lutro0) about it


----------



## kpoeticg

Thanx for clearing that up









Like i said, wasn't intending to start a rumor. I just remember when u showed them in the Sleeving thread, and then mentioned something about E22 & Lutro starting to sell them soon. I misunderstood


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr3nd3l*
> 
> LutroO has the comb style ones for sale here.
> 
> I personally like the individual holed ones Gardnerphotos made myself


How did I miss those? I should have put them in with my last order.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpoeticg*
> 
> Thanx for clearing that up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like i said, wasn't intending to start a rumor. I just remember when u showed them in the Sleeving thread, and then mentioned something about E22 & Lutro starting to sell them soon. I misunderstood


No worries! I need to get some of theirs to compare to mine








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> How did I miss those? I should have put them in with my last order.


I think they only came into the store mid last week


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Sleeving update!

Making good progress with the 24 pin, it is so much easier to manage when both ends are crimped as the sleeve is stretched making the wire much stiffer. As you can see there is plenty of work to be done with the cable management!!


----------



## iamkraine

Are those custom cables or are you sleeving the psu original cables?


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamkraine*
> 
> Are those custom cables or are you sleeving the psu original cables?


custom, the PSU wires would be no where near long enough, the 24 pin is 1.2m long as is the 8 pin


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Does anyone have the pinout for the Silverstone Strider 850W Silver? Is it completely 1to1?


----------



## ZHoob2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Does anyone have the pinout for the Silverstone Strider 850W Silver? Is it completely 1to1?


pretty sure it's one to one. hold the ends together and check the wire colors, should be the same. I'm not at home right now to check my 750


----------



## Mystriss

I have a Strider 1200 thats 1 to 1.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZHoob2004*
> 
> pretty sure it's one to one. hold the ends together and check the wire colors, should be the same. I'm not at home right now to check my 750


I havent got the power supply yet so I cannot check, I just want to get ahead on the sleeving.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mystriss*
> 
> I have a Strider 1200 thats 1 to 1.


Thanks, is it just 24 cables go to 24 cables or is it pin 1 goes to pin 1 etc.?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> I havent got the power supply yet so I cannot check, I just want to get ahead on the sleeving.
> Thanks, is it just 24 cables go to 24 cables or is it pin 1 goes to pin 1 etc.?


All Striders are the same pinout. "1 to 1" indeed means pin 1 to pin 1, pin 2 to pin 2, etc


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> All Striders are the same pinout. "1 to 1" indeed means pin 1 to pin 1, pin 2 to pin 2, etc


Thanks WiSK am I right in believing that the PSU end uses standard connectors ie the cables can be plugged in either way? I am pretty sure that I read somewhere that someone had used standard ATX connectors for the Powersupply end of the cable


----------



## ZHoob2004

You can plug either end of the cables into either device. They have the same connectors on both sides, part of the reason I went with my strider.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZHoob2004*
> 
> You can plug either end of the cables into either device. They have the same connectors on both sides, part of the reason I went with my strider.


Awesome! Makes sleeving much easier then


----------



## XorioZ

I was wondering.
When closing the case arent you a bit worried that the rubber tubing will kinck.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XorioZ*
> 
> I was wondering.
> When closing the case arent you a bit worried that the rubber tubing will kinck.


That was an issue but I have fixed it, it was due to the direction of the compression fittings previously, now they are pointing in a different direction it doesn't kink.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Firstly, Happy Christmas/Holidays to everyone, hope you all had a good day and got what you wished for! I received my 7990 today for the build so I have had it up mining, it is SOO loud haha, can't wait to get it under water. Also I don't think the PSU of the system I am using it in is strong enough; when I try to mine on both chips at the same time the screen goes black, the temp also hits about 97 degrees! Pics to follow soon!


----------



## gr3nd3l

Merry Christmas!
Sounds like Santa brought you a pretty nice gift


----------



## rRansom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> I received my 7990 today for the build so *I have had it up mining*, it is SOO loud haha, can't wait to get it under water.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr3nd3l*
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> Sounds like Santa brought you a pretty nice gift


Yep







I have to pay the majority of it though







Got a really good deal though, we paid £480 for the Card along with a free motherboard (MSI GD45 I think) as well as the free games which come with AMD cards. Compare that to the RRP of £973.01


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Firstly, Happy Christmas/Holidays to everyone, hope you all had a good day and got what you wished for! I received my 7990 today for the build so I have had it up mining, it is SOO loud haha, can't wait to get it under water. Also I don't think the PSU of the system I am using it in is strong enough; when I try to mine on both chips at the same time the screen goes black, the temp also hits about 97 degrees! Pics to follow soon!


Even for mining, those are some pretty high temps. What model is it and what are the clock speeds? And I thought my XFX 7950 was bad...


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Even for mining, those are some pretty high temps. What model is it and what are the clock speeds? And I thought my XFX 7950 was bad...


Its the MSI at stock speeds. The 97 was mining on both cores on full in a poorly ventilated case. Now I am mining on one core and it is at 89 which isnt too bad, I assume the black screen when runnng both is due to the powersupply overloading?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Its the MSI at stock speeds. The 97 was mining on both cores on full in a poorly ventilated case. Now I am mining on one core and it is at 89 which isnt too bad, I assume the black screen when runnng both is due to the powersupply overloading?


The whole screen goes black? Can you recover it from that or are you force to reboot?

The only time that has happened is when I start cgminer with most of my RAM already in use, which ends up eating the swap space and then the screen responds VERY slowly and turns black no longer able to refresh.

It doesn't seem to be that you are lacking in RAM because you have plenty of it. What kind of power supply do you have?


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> The whole screen goes black? Can you recover it from that or are you force to reboot?
> 
> The only time that has happened is when I start cgminer with most of my RAM already in use, which ends up eating the swap space and then the screen responds VERY slowly and turns black no longer able to refresh.
> 
> It doesn't seem to be that you are lacking in RAM because you have plenty of it. What kind of power supply do you have?


No it doesnt recover. I am using a CX600 which is way too low especially as it is only 80% efficient at 100% load and given that at full load a 7990 draws 380 watts I think that can be the only reason?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> No it doesnt recover. I am using a CX600 which is way too low especially as it is only 80% efficient at 100% load and given that at full load a 7990 draws 380 watts I think that can be the only reason?


Most likely. A 750 watt power supply is recommended. GPGPU loads are significantly more power hungry than gaming.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Most likely. A 750 watt power supply is recommended. GPGPU loads are significantly more power hungry than gaming.


Good, I got an 850W PSU coming in soon


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Well it has been a while, so I apologize but the time has come to kick my butt back into gear and finish this mod up. And what better way to motivate myself than to announce some sponsors!! I am really grateful to both Peter from EK and Nate from E22 for sending me their awesome products; Peter sent me the waterblock I need for my 7990 as well as some more EK ZMT tubing and acrylic tubing, and Nate was kind enough to send me some of Lutro0's Teleios sleeving, which is awesome by the way. I have almost got enough funds to buy the final components to so I am really looking to wrap this up soon! There are only really 2 major mods left as well as redoing some of the acrylic tubing so it shouldn't be long. I will probably be able to get into the workshop wednesday and saturday this week so we should have a solid update by the weekend I hope! I am also looking at getting a few more sponsors which would be awesome


----------



## gr3nd3l

Awesome news on the sponsors.








Can't wait to see you finish this up.


----------



## ccRicers

Congrats on the sponsorships, dude! Glad to have you back.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr3nd3l*
> 
> Awesome news on the sponsors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see you finish this up.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Congrats on the sponsorships, dude! Glad to have you back.


Thanks guys, it has been good to have a break and clear my mind so now I am ready for more modding!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

So here is a rough idea of where I am thinking of fitting the 7990, which is a behemoth of a card at 300mm long:


----------



## mironccr345

^^ Looking good! Congrats on the sponsorships.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Using a riser then? I suggest you get one of those high quality risers: *link*.

Keep up the good work!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## gr3nd3l

Wow that is a close fit. Looking forward to seeing you pull that off.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> ^^ Looking good! Congrats on the sponsorships.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Using a riser then? I suggest you get one of those high quality risers: *link*.
> 
> Keep up the good work!
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gr3nd3l*
> 
> Wow that is a close fit. Looking forward to seeing you pull that off.


Thanks guys. I do need to move the radiators up slightly, they have about 5-10mm clearance above them so it should have a little more breathing room! I will be getting a 3M 50cm riser when I can bring myself to spend £70 on a cable!!! :O


----------



## ccRicers

Any ideas of how you will tilt the card if going with the riser?


----------



## Gardnerphotos

not going to tilt it at all, it will sit flat with some spacers between the card and the radiator so air can escape


----------



## Gardnerphotos

So I have made progress but not enough for it to be photo worthy, plus I am at home now so I dont have the case with me, but over the next week I want to get the block on the 7990 so that it is ready to go in when I get back to school. In this week off I have also been selling off the parts from my first computer (sad times) to raise some cash. So far I have already sold the motherboard and CPU as well as the D5 and reservoir/pump top that I bought for this build that I didnt end up using. However there is loads more for sale on ebay, hoping to raise a few hundred quid to get the last few parts for this build. Once I get back I need to finish off the plate that I am working on then bend two new tubes, raise the radiators by 10mm so that the GPU can fit under them and then bend the tube for the GPU then it is all pretty much done and I just need to finish off the cables. I also salvaged the 120GB SSD from my old computer which I will use as a secondary SSD or scratch disk for the new build. Its a shame that my RAM is faulty because if I sold it now I could have made a nice profit given that I bought 16GB for about £80 a year ago


----------



## Gardnerphotos

So I finally got around to installing the water block on my 7990 which Peter from EK so kindly sent me. This means that the card is now ready to be installed into the case when I get back to school next week. There will be a video up on my YouTube channel soon but the internet here is so slow it is going to take another 6 hours or so to upload


----------



## KillThePancake

Holy crap that thing is huge! Looking good!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillThePancake*
> 
> Holy crap that thing is huge! Looking good!


haha yep it is almost the length of the case! Thanks its getting there. My aim is to finish by the end of march, as that is year from when I started haha


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Video as promised


----------



## ccRicers

Nice work. I wish I could afford one of those cards. It'd be the best I could have for a mini ITX build such as mine.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Nice work. I wish I could afford one of those cards. It'd be the best I could have for a mini ITX build such as mine.


Thanks I got mine "cheap" I got it for £450 or £500 I think including an MSI Z87-G45 motherboard (worth £110) so effectively I got the card for £350 which isnt bad given the RRP of £1000


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Does anyone know how hard it is to flip the inlet and outlet ports on a gpu water block as the way it currently is will mean that the EK logo will be upside down in my case. Is it possible to just flip the black acetal section upside down, there are two o rings between it and the block but I don't know how tricky they will be to put back/if this even works upside down, if someone could let me know ASAP it would be appreciated!

Also tempted to switch out the CSQ frosted CPU block for a clean CSQ one, thoughts? Would probably have to change the reservoir as well then though.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

So a bit of progress, I managed to rotate the bridge so the EK logo is now the right way up, also started to make the surrounding motherboard tray on which I am tempted to engrave the logos of my sponsors, this will float above the original locking mechanism and is where the retaining blocks for the tubing will be screwed onto. I have also managed to raise the radiators up by 4mm which should allow me enough room to fit the GPU sitting on top of the bottom radiator.


----------



## iamkraine

Will there not be a window?


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamkraine*
> 
> Will there not be a window?


Nope, however the motherboard is mounted to the hinged door so you can easily open up the system to see inside


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Got the GPU installed today and the tubes bent for it, took a couple of attempts but all is now in place. Need to make a couple of brackets to hold the card in place, might try 3D printing them.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Oh man oh man I can't wait to see this thing finished









Jeffinslaw


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Oh man oh man I can't wait to see this thing finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


join the club, coming up for a year now, my aim is to have the system up and running by the end of march and then once I have done that I can focus on sleeving and other little details.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

More work done on the motherboard surround. Remade the tubes for the CPU and mounted up the bridge for connecting the rigid tube to the flexible tube. Made a mess of the first attempt of the CPU run, it was all crooked and had melted a bit on the bend but second time round was perfect. Also sprayed up the bolts and standoffs for the motherboard surround so that it can float above the original locking mechanism.


----------



## rRansom

Wow, just wow.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rRansom*
> 
> Wow, just wow.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks man,

Got lots done today, finished up work on the motherboard surround and epoxied the standoffs for it into place, also finished up the bends going to the CPU, this is the fourth time I have done that run and I finally think I have nailed it, the tubes are almost perfectly parallel







I also put the graphics card back in and found an issue, the pipe going from the pump down the side of the side radiator was interfering with the PCIE connection of the card so I have had to re-route it right to the back of the case and then it follows the other flexible tubing run down the side of the case, across the front and round onto the door. We are almost there now, I need to make a mount for the adapter going from hard tubing to flexible tubing on that new run and then I need to draw up and 3D print mounts for the graphics card, once that is done I need to cut the ZMT tubing to length and install that and also order some more fittings (2 new C47 fittings for the GPU block) *Do you guys think I will need more than 1 liter of coolant for this loop??* I have also taken some photos through the PSU opening to show just how tight everything is when the door is closed, in the last photo you can see how much wastage I have from the acrylic tube, that is just stuff from the last 2 weeks :/


----------



## Gardnerphotos

No physical mods done today but I spent a good 2 hours on the computer designing the brackets that will hold the 7990 in place on top of the radiator, these will be 3D printed at the beginning of next week


----------



## MetallicAcid

Great dedication.

Brilliant work!

Best regards,
Justin "MetallicAcid" Ohlsen


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Great dedication.
> 
> Brilliant work!
> 
> Best regards,
> Justin "MetallicAcid" Ohlsen


Thanks Justin, huge fan of your work









Going back to my earlier question, do people think that 1 liter of coolant is enough or do I need a second?


----------



## unknown601

Wow looks great i cant wait to see it finished.

What color is the coolant going to be? Blue?


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unknown601*
> 
> Wow looks great i cant wait to see it finished.
> What color is the coolant going to be? Blue?


Im interested in why you suggest blue? It is going to be yellow to fit in with the rest of the black,grey,white and yellow theme


----------



## ccRicers

To be honest I was a bit disappointed when I first saw the Sour Apple log and the main color turned out to be yellow instead of a light green as I expected for the name. Totally missed the chance there


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> To be honest I was a bit disappointed when I first saw the Sour Apple log and the main color turned out to be yellow instead of a light green as I expected for the name. Totally missed the chance there


interesting, the yellow has really grown on me, I think green wouldn't look anywhere near as good, plus green builds have been overdone, as is becoming the case with yellow so it was a chance to do something different.


----------



## crazysurfanz

For no other reason than it would suck to not quite have enough, I'd say get an extra litre.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> interesting, the yellow has really grown on me, I think green wouldn't look anywhere near as good, plus green builds have been overdone, as is becoming the case with yellow so it was a chance to do something different.


Not to say it looks bad as it is, though







You certainly put a ton of work in your build! The final video will be so good in the end with the flip open side panel to reveal the insides.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazysurfanz*
> 
> For no other reason than it would suck to not quite have enough, I'd say get an extra litre.


I'll second this @Gardnerphotos.

With the money and time you've put in, might as well get the extra liter to be safe.

Then if you only need one, you have a liter as backup for top ups / to re-fill if you need to take it apart to clean it or something.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Not to say it looks bad as it is, though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You certainly put a ton of work in your build! The final video will be so good in the end with the flip open side panel to reveal the insides.


Good







Yup Im looking forward to that moment!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I'll second this @Gardnerphotos
> .
> 
> With the money and time you've put in, might as well get the extra liter to be safe.
> 
> Then if you only need one, you have a liter as backup for top ups / to re-fill if you need to take it apart to clean it or something.


Ordered an extra litre today along with all of the other bits I think i will need, cost me another £500







Spent so much money on this computer and now I want to buy a car but this is becoming a money drain so need to get it wrapped up, will have to sell if necessary which would be a shame given how much time I have spent on it.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

okay so my power supply arrived today (silverstone strider 850 watt short version) and I had a quick look at the cables to check that they were one to one pinout and on the 24 pin I found a double cable at one end as well as the pin missing in the usual place whereas at the other end (I assume the power supply end) there were no double cables or missing pins. How can I get around this for my custom cables?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> okay so my power supply arrived today (silverstone strider 850 watt short version) and I had a quick look at the cables to check that they were one to one pinout and on the 24 pin I found a double cable at one end as well as the pin missing in the usual place whereas at the other end (I assume the power supply end) there were no double cables or missing pins. How can I get around this for my custom cables?


Strider PSUs all use pin 20 as a sense wire (to adjust voltage droop). It's connected to pin 13 (orange, 3.3V) at the motherboard side. You can safely ignore this double wire, as the PSU will stay within ATX spec without it. So just let pin 13 be a single wire and leave pin 20 empty on both sides.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Strider PSUs all use pin 20 as a sense wire (to adjust voltage droop). It's connected to pin 13 (orange, 3.3V) at the motherboard side. You can safely ignore this double wire, as the PSU will stay within ATX spec without it. So just let pin 13 be a single wire and leave pin 20 empty on both sides.


thanks for this, just what I needed


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup Im looking forward to that moment!!
> Ordered an extra litre today along with all of the other bits I think i will need, cost me another £500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spent so much money on this computer and now I want to buy a car but this is becoming a money drain so need to get it wrapped up, will have to sell if necessary which would be a shame given how much time I have spent on it.


Hope you're still subscribed to my log as well







I know it's been slow lately but I have emptied out my case for the bigger changes. Like you I just want to get this over with already!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Hope you're still subscribed to my log as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's been slow lately but I have emptied out my case for the bigger changes. Like you I just want to get this over with already!


I am indeed, it is coming along nicely. Bit of a bummer, I was printing the brackets for the graphics card but then the 3D printer broke







not sure when it will be fixed either


----------



## Gardnerphotos

So because I managed to break the big 3D printer on my first attempt I had to use one of the smaller ones which produced a crappy end product because it uses the same material for support material as it does for the main product whereas the big 3D printer uses a different material that dissolves in acid leaving a clean product. So I wasn't happy with the end product but it will do for now, as the printer is going to take a while to fix I will see if I can mill it from aluminium instead. In other news the loop is basically complete as I have managed to get all of the flexible tubing in place. I just need to secure down the graphics card and then it will be done. I also made a new bracket for the SSDs which sits below the power supply, this is a floating plate so I will be able to route all of the power supply cables behind it which will make things neater. You can also see in the photos that I have taken looking through the power supply cutout just how tight it is on the inside, fortunately with the remodelling of the inside the flexible tubing no longer kinks when you close the door but you can see how little room there is around the pipes going to the graphics card and also around the reservoir and RAM area. The tightest spot was between the junction from hard to soft tubing just below the SSDs with the PCIe connection from the graphics card so I had to cut a little off the acrylic tube in order to shift the fittings further towards the back so that the connection could fit in. Apologies for the phone pictures I will have better ones soon but I have so little room left on my laptop there isn't much room for large SLR RAW files which is why I desperately want this computer to be done


----------



## Gardnerphotos

the big 3D printer is back up and running so I redid those two parts and painted them up and I am very pleased with the outcome







The engraved 7990 lettering will be filled with either yellow or white paint. I am now only waiting on the PCIE extension cable then I will be able to get this computer running

























EDIT: can anyone tell me what thread the standoffs on a DVI connection on a graphics card are? It looks like it is almost M3 but the thread is more spaced out??


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> EDIT: can anyone tell me what thread the standoffs on a DVI connection on a graphics card are? It looks like it is almost M3 but the thread is more spaced out??


Think the DVI has the same standoffs as the ancient D-Sub standard. If memory serves, they are UNC 4-40. Maybe?


----------



## josiahse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Think the DVI has the same standoffs as the ancient D-Sub standard. If memory serves, they are UNC 4-40. Maybe?


Just tried it with some 4's (presumably 4-40) and they threaded just fine.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josiahse*
> 
> Just tried it with some 4's (presumably 4-40) and they threaded just fine.


And here as well in black and white http://www.webcitation.org/6ES9y2FuQ page 69 says _#4-40 UNC-2A rolled thread cable assembly jackscrew_


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Think the DVI has the same standoffs as the ancient D-Sub standard. If memory serves, they are UNC 4-40. Maybe?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josiahse*
> 
> Just tried it with some 4's (presumably 4-40) and they threaded just fine.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> And here as well in black and white http://www.webcitation.org/6ES9y2FuQ page 69 says _#4-40 UNC-2A rolled thread cable assembly jackscrew_


Thanks all will put in an order for some of those


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Ermmm curious as to why you painted the supports blue? You don't have any blue in your case







they look fantastic though! I wish my school wasn't so stingy about students using the laser cutter or the 3D printer for personal use









Jeffinslaw


----------



## ZHoob2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Ermmm curious as to why you painted the supports blue? You don't have any blue in your case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they look fantastic though! I wish my school wasn't so stingy about students using the laser cutter or the 3D printer for personal use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


It would appear that they were printed in blue and then painted black, not the other way around.


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZHoob2004*
> 
> It would appear that they were printed in blue and then painted black, not the other way around.


Derp, it looks like you are correct. I thought he just got fancy with the last pictures and put them in black and white lol. Guess I wasn't fully awake yet this morning, thanks!

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Ermmm curious as to why you painted the supports blue? You don't have any blue in your case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they look fantastic though! I wish my school wasn't so stingy about students using the laser cutter or the 3D printer for personal use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZHoob2004*
> 
> It would appear that they were printed in blue and then painted black, not the other way around.


Yup the machine printed them in blue then I filled, sanded and cleaned them up before painting them in grey


----------



## Gardnerphotos

So I have been home for a few days now which means working on the case with basically no tools, I have moved on to cable management now which required me to cut a load more holes in the case. The problem is I only have a drill and a hack saw and file, so I made the holes by drilling a starting hole then using the blade removed from the hack saw I worked the hole up to a big enough size that the file could fit in, it was slow work to say the least!! I used this same method to make a hole in the top for the fill port, this is hidden under the plastic top panel until you want to fill the loop, not sure if I have posted photos but I also have a drain port in the bottom too so hopefully this should make filling and draining easier. I have also had a rethink about how I will mount the SSDs so now the secondary SSD is screwed in at the back of the case using the original holes from the only fan in the G4. I spent all day yesterday making a cable to power all of the fans directly off of the power supply but I think one of the fans has become unplugged as it is not turning on







in other news you may remember a while back I got an empty iMac G3 which I have just had sitting around for a while so I decided to light it up so I now have some nice mood lighting







Other than that I am waiting on an order from E22 with the last of my sleeving for the GPU power cables







looking forward to powering this puppy on, hope it all works haha


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Power supply in and fans all up and running just fine, a little noisy as the SP120s seem to have a low pitched rumble even at low speeds







The PCIE riser for the graphics card is in too, only cost me 80 quid







Sleeving is coming along nicely now, just received the thread for lacing the cables a few hours ago so will be giving that a go, still waiting on the last few bits from Nate so that I can finish up the GPU power cables. Having ordered 50m of black cable at the start of the build I have just run out with about 10cm to spare, looks like I ordered just the right amount! Recently I have had a few issues with the door, it has been tough getting it to close and sometimes it refuses to latch closed altogether and just flops open again, seems like something is hitting but I can't tell what, I think I may need to buy another donor G4


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Yay! You went with the Silverstone PSU! Good choice!







maybe put some rubber washers between the fans and case and fans and radiator? That might reduce some of the noise if that's what's causing it.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Yay! You went with the Silverstone PSU! Good choice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe put some rubber washers between the fans and case and fans and radiator? That might reduce some of the noise if that's what's causing it.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


I will post a video, really its just me being picky, the pump will probably make more noise anyway. The power supply has a slight coil whine and the 7990 has a very noticeable coil whine when under heavy loads but Im not too fussed so long as its quiet when I am not using it so that it wont disturb me when I am doing other things such as work. Right now I am working on the cable sewing and it is looking really neat, I started out with an 8 pin cable that was 1.3m long and very unwieldy and now I have a perfectly trained one that just slots into place







, photos to follow


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Another day working on bits and pieces, got both 8 pin power cables for the GPU done and started the lacing on that, also fully laced up the 8 pin CPU power, my order from Nate came in with a nice message and a sample of the Teleios fusion, the darker fusion looks really great alongside black as you can see, from most angles it looks black too but when it catches the light it almost sparkles. He also sent me some of his cable combs to try out, so much better than mine, they clip right on and stay in place and are much stronger than the ones I tried to make. I actually found that they worked really well for helping tidy up the cable for lacing it, you simply place the comb about 5-10cm ahead of where you are going to lace and that way all of the cables are neat and straight ready to be laced together meaning that you dont get wonky lacing.







Finally I painted up the bracket that the Samsung EVO SSD will sit on in a flat black but I ran out before I could do the motherboard surround







and last but not least here are a couple more pictures of my G3 light







and at long last I think my crappy phobya pin extractor is dead, will have to get a new one


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


My method for removing pins: use a large paper clip with a pair of needle-nose pliers to push the tabs on the pins down, and then I use a square bit screwdriver to push the pin out. It works AMAZINGLY well. No money spent either. Just my









Jeffinslaw


----------



## legoman786

That is all.


----------



## icanhasburgers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is all.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> My method for removing pins: use a large paper clip with a pair of needle-nose pliers to push the tabs on the pins down, and then I use a square bit screwdriver to push the pin out. It works AMAZINGLY well. No money spent either. Just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Very helpful, will give that a go tomorrow








I need to depin the powersupply end of my fan cable as I thought I had it wired for 5V but it turns out I had it wired for 7V







which may explain the noise a bit because when I have used SP120s in the past they are usually very quiet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is all.


Thanks man, plenty more still to come


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Finished up the graphics card power cable today and got it all stitched, really happy with the outcome, made me decide that the 24pin cable needs more yellow and I dont like how mixed up the pattern is, all of the other cables in the build have block color themes rather than alternating so I have ordered even more bits from Nate to finish up that cable, hopefully that will arrive tomorrow and then we can think about filling this puppy up! I also got round to removing the motherboard surround and painting it, however of the 6 standoffs that I glued in place to hold it using epoxy, only 3 of them are still stuck so I need to find something stronger I think


----------



## ccRicers

Cable work looks awesome.


----------



## Dimestore55

I couldn't get that heatshrinkless method to work on my build. Did you use a heat gun or open flame?


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Cable work looks awesome.


Cheers, they looked like spaghetti until I did the stitching, possibly the cheapest, easiest and best looking mod you can do, it really tidies everything up

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimestore55*
> 
> I couldn't get that heatshrinkless method to work on my build. Did you use a heat gun or open flame?


I just used a lighter, you first have to put on some heatshrink, heat it up and pinch it with your thumb and forefinger to squash the sleeve inside (yes it hurts youll get used to it) then cut away the heatshrink and you have a nice shrinkless sleeve.


----------



## ccRicers

Also, going with what Gardnerphotos explained, @Sinatrafan recommended 3/16" single-walled heatshrink for an easier time with proper melting of the sleeve ends. This really helped me with the heatshrinkless method.

I had been using larger diameters before, such as 3/8" and 1/2" and had trouble getting the method down right. Check out his Death Star case mod, it's another example of exceptional sleeving.

Lutro0's video guides are helpful but I think they still are missing out on some details which would be gotchas to a sleeving beginner. Such as the best diameter and type of heatshrink to use for each type of cable. Also making sure that when you attach the pins on either end to make sure they are oriented the same way, as close as possible, otherwise you are gonna end up twisting a wire way too much, making it hard to bend your cables in a certain direction.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Also, going with what Gardnerphotos explained, @Sinatrafan recommended 3/16" single-walled heatshrink for an easier time with proper melting of the sleeve ends. This really helped me with the heatshrinkless method.
> 
> I had been using larger diameters before, such as 3/8" and 1/2" and had trouble getting the method down right. Check out his Death Star case mod, it's another example of exceptional sleeving.
> 
> Lutro0's video guides are helpful but I think they still are missing out on some details which would be gotchas to a sleeving beginner. Such as the best diameter and type of heatshrink to use for each type of cable. Also making sure that when you attach the pins on either end to make sure they are oriented the same way, as close as possible, otherwise you are gonna end up twisting a wire way too much, making it hard to bend your cables in a certain direction.


I actually use 3mm shrink and then use needle nose pliers to stretch it out, then when you shrink it it gets a really tight shrink but thats just personal preference


----------



## Dimestore55

Thanks for the tips guys, I'll try it again. I was going to watch some of those videos on Lutro0's site but each one is about 30 minutes long and I just don't have the attention span (or bandwidth) for that.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> I just used a lighter, you first have to put on some heatshrink, heat it up and pinch it with your thumb and forefinger to squash the sleeve inside (yes it hurts youll get used to it) then cut away the heatshrink and you have a nice shrinkless sleeve.


You can use 4:1 heatshrink and then it does the squashing for you, no need for burnt fingers


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> You can use 4:1 heatshrink and then it does the squashing for you, no need for burnt fingers


where would be the fun in that


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Dont you get mad when companies describe products incorrectly on their website ie using a picture that does not illustrate the actual product or just plain send you the wrong item. Twice in the last week this has happened, I paid £10 for a thunderbolt extension cable for the graphics card which showed a photo of a nice low profile connector in black with a black cable and when I receive the item it is a bulky ugly white cable that is of no use to me. And just now I received what I had thought was a black, round, 90cm SATA 3 sata data cable but turned out to be a flat red SATA 2 cable, which has just wasted several days while I wait for the new cable, so frustrating. Then you get other companies such as E22 where I put in an order about 6 oclock last night and I have it sitting here with me now having arrived at about 11 this morning, that is how you keep a customer happy not by screwing them around.

Rant over


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Dont you get mad when companies describe products incorrectly on their website ie using a picture that does not illustrate the actual product or just plain send you the wrong item. Twice in the last week this has happened, I paid £10 for a thunderbolt extension cable for the graphics card which showed a photo of a nice low profile connector in black with a black cable and when I receive the item it is a bulky ugly white cable that is of no use to me. And just now I received what I had thought was a black, round, 90cm SATA 3 sata data cable but turned out to be a flat red SATA 2 cable, which has just wasted several days while I wait for the new cable, so frustrating. Then you get other companies such as E22 where I put in an order about 6 oclock last night and I have it sitting here with me now having arrived at about 11 this morning, that is how you keep a customer happy not by screwing them around.
> 
> Rant over


Ouch, that is brutal dude! I would be very upset.

Eveyrthing's looking great though, it looks so close to being done!


----------



## JambonJovi

Really nice job with the sleeving and stitching








Nearly done with it ya ?


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Ouch, that is brutal dude! I would be very upset.
> 
> Eveyrthing's looking great though, it looks so close to being done!


Yup I have returned the SATA cable, just unnecessary hassle. Just finishing up the 24 pin now and I should be pretty much ready to go!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Really nice job with the sleeving and stitching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly done with it ya ?


Thanks man, yeh pretty much, hope it all works now


----------



## Gardnerphotos

So I just plugged everything together to check if it posts and it does, I connected it to my monitor and it recognised the clock speed and the CPU and the RAM but the Debug LED on the motherboard was going pretty crazy giving me a string of codes, I looked them up in the manual and it is saying that I have several problems with the memory, CPU and PCIE which would mean I am basically screwed but they all seemed to be recognized and the gpu was outputting a display so I am tempted to just leave it...


----------



## ZHoob2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> So I just plugged everything together to check if it posts and it does, I connected it to my monitor and it recognised the clock speed and the CPU and the RAM but the Debug LED on the motherboard was going pretty crazy giving me a string of codes, I looked them up in the manual and it is saying that I have several problems with the memory, CPU and PCIE which would mean I am basically screwed but they all seemed to be recognized and the gpu was outputting a display so I am tempted to just leave it...


Are you saying it was cycling through the codes when it booted up, or did it stop on a code and display it continuously?

Whenever I've had a motherboard with a debug LED it cycles through a lot of codes during post and then settles on FF when it's finished.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZHoob2004*
> 
> Are you saying it was cycling through the codes when it booted up, or did it stop on a code and display it continuously?
> 
> Whenever I've had a motherboard with a debug LED it cycles through a lot of codes during post and then settles on FF when it's finished.


It cycled then stopped on 99 which is supposedly a PCIE error


----------



## ccRicers

Yeah, same with my Gigabyte board. It is going through the boot procedure.

[edit] missed your new post.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Yeah, same with my Gigabyte board. It is going through the boot procedure.
> 
> [edit] missed your new post.


So all is fine? I think I will just leave it, the 7990 was working fine in my old rig anyways so the only issue could potentially be the cable but its displaying a picture so thats enough for me. The motherboard does have a lot of LEDs on it which pisses me off as I didnt think it had any when I bought it and they are red so dont even fit in with the theme


----------



## ZHoob2004

My first though with error 99 would be your pcie riser, but it could also be an issue with the card or board. What you could do is try cards directly in the slot and see if the riser is the issue. If it is, I'd probably ignore it or inspect the solder, but I would never want to ignore something that could potentially mean dead hardware down the road.

edit: as for the LEDs, color the tops of them with black dry-erase marker. It will darken/block the LEDs without any warranty risk (not that I think permanent marker would be any different) because it's erasable with a touch.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZHoob2004*
> 
> My first though with error 99 would be your pcie riser, but it could also be an issue with the card or board. What you could do is try cards directly in the slot and see if the riser is the issue. If it is, I'd probably ignore it or inspect the solder, but I would never want to ignore something that could potentially mean dead hardware down the road.
> 
> edit: as for the LEDs, color the tops of them with black dry-erase marker. It will darken/block the LEDs without any warranty risk (not that I think permanent marker would be any different) because it's erasable with a touch.


Just tried it with the 7990 fitted directly to the first PCIE slot on the motherboard (which for those who havent seen looks ridiculous, the GPU is a good 5cm longer than the board!) And it came up with the same code - 99 so I think I am happy to proceed and will fill er up tomorrow so long as I can finish stitching this 24pin that I remade today

Thanks for the tip on the LEDs, I might try this on some of them but not for the power button as I will be using that as the power button for the case and dont really want to get a black finger everytime I switch it on


----------



## ZHoob2004

May be worth testing another card, since there could be an underlying issue with the motherboard or GPU then, but it's your call.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZHoob2004*
> 
> May be worth testing another card, since there could be an underlying issue with the motherboard or GPU then, but it's your call.


dont have another around, the card has worked fine for me in the past so I am just going to run with it


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Guys I need urgent help, I have just started to fill up the loop and sprung a leak in the bottom radiator, it is not from a fitting as far as I can see but from somewhere in the radiator itself, there is probably between 250ml to 500ml of fluid in the system and I have flipped it upside down so that the radiator has no fluid in it, but I cant find a way to get the coolant into the reservoir, the pump seems to be stopping it going in as the rest of the loop has fluid in it except from the pump and res, but the pump and res are currently the lowest point of the loop, my drain port didnt work as it was lower than the leak so all the fluid just poured out of the leak rather than the drain. I have no idea what to do but at this point the computer is stable and not leaking any more fluid but it is also upside down...


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Ok I have completely stripped the computer down to individual parts, no idea where to go from here, most parts got coolant on them so I hope if I let them dry they will be fine? I dont know if I even want to finish this now, tempted to sell up and buy something else, maybe just get a macbook. I am really stuck right now though because I dont think I can finish this but I have sunk so much cash into it, if I were to give up now I would be in so much debt


----------



## Dimestore55

Since you have it all apart have you thought of rebuilding the water loop only and testing that to see if you can find the leak?


----------



## ZHoob2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimestore55*
> 
> Since you have it all apart have you thought of rebuilding the water loop only and testing that to see if you can find the leak?


This is where you should start

Blot all the parts you can with paper towels, etc and let them dry, then assemble the water loop by itself and try to figure out where you're leaking. Just use plain water for leak testing, it doesn't really matter, and put paper towels near the joints so you can detect any small leaks.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Ok I have completely stripped the computer down to individual parts, no idea where to go from here, most parts got coolant on them so I hope if I let them dry they will be fine? I dont know if I even want to finish this now, tempted to sell up and buy something else, maybe just get a macbook. I am really stuck right now though because I dont think I can finish this but I have sunk so much cash into it, if I were to give up now I would be in so much debt


Hey! Don't give up so quick! This is a learning moment, and you'll be better for finding the issue and solving it.

Is it a rotary that is leaking, or is it one of the push in acrylic tube fittings? Can you share a photo of the leaking fitting?


----------



## Firehawk

If its not too difficult to remove, it might be best to pull out the bottom rad and leak test it by itself. Your description made it sound like the rad itself was leaking. A quick loop with some flexible tubing, pump and rad only should do the trick.

If this passes the test, its likely a leaky fitting. I would say its more likely, but I'm going by what you said.


----------



## crazysurfanz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firehawk*
> 
> If its not too difficult to remove, it might be best to pull out the bottom rad and leak test it by itself. Your description made it sound like the rad itself was leaking. A quick loop with some flexible tubing, pump and rad only should do the trick.
> 
> If this passes the test, its likely a leaky fitting. I would say its more likely, but I'm going by what you said.


This is where I would start. Don't give up now you've done some amazing stuff... this is just a little trial







Chin Up.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

I cracked one of the acrylic tubes in disassembling the loop and have no means of bending a new one here but I will give it a go assembling the loop outside the case. This wasn't a minor drip though I'm talking puddles on the floor. I have no idea what was leaking it could have been the reservoir or any of the fittings tucked behind the bottom radiator or the radiator itself.


----------



## joostflux

I definitely know what you are going through. If you have read through my build log on my first water cooled build I too had these struggles. The words "streaming water" were thrown around in close conjunction with "motherboard". Needless to say I SOAKED my motherboard because of my mistake and then I melted a PCI slot in my haste to fix it. But even so I just took a short break and watched some TV (New Girl to be specific) and then the next day I slowly thought out what I should do and eventually everything worked out. I would go through that again, no joke. That is how good it feels to have accomplished my build. So don't give up man, just take a little break and go from there. When we are frustrated we make the DUMBEST mistakes. I am a prime example of that.

You got this


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Gonna give it a week or so and get on with some revision which I had been neglecting to finish this build then I will do a leak test then rebuild the system from the ground up. If all goes to pot I might just get a 350D but that would be giving in too easily I think


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Gonna give it a week or so and get on with some revision which I had been neglecting to finish this build then I will do a leak test then rebuild the system from the ground up. If all goes to pot I might just get a 350D but that would be giving in too easily I think


I think it would be such a shame, your case and how you've done the tubing is so unique.

Anyway, for the moment revision more important. Is it A-levels or degree? Not sure how old you are?


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Don't give up! We love what you're doing!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> I think it would be such a shame, your case and how you've done the tubing is so unique.
> 
> Anyway, for the moment revision more important. Is it A-levels or degree? Not sure how old you are?


It would. I have AS levels but I need to clear my head, I think I will get rid of the drain port as that was not effective and because it had so many fittings was probably the cause of the leak. I also found some coolant outside of the o-ring on the GPU block but that could have got in from the outside from the leak rather than leaking out because when I tested it in an external loop it worked fine with no leaks. I think the key suspects at the moment are either a fitting or the reservoir or potentially the gpu block.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> Don't give up! We love what you're doing!


Thanks for the support!


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Thanks for the support!


When you finish, I'm not sure if sponsored builds can be on mod of the month, but man I would nominate and vote for you bro!

Please please please take this project to the end!

Once it's finished you can make it a hackintosh (sorry to any mods if you see this), and bring it to the apple store and ask for help









And record the whole thing, that would be a site to behold!

Anyways, don't be discouraged! You are doing something that has NEVER been done, you are a pioneer, Macbane was air cooled, but you are crazy enough to put it under water! Problems will always come to those who blaze the trail into the unknown


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> When you finish, I'm not sure if sponsored builds can be on mod of the month, but man I would nominate and vote for you bro!
> 
> Please please please take this project to the end!
> 
> Once it's finished you can make it a hackintosh (sorry to any mods if you see this), and bring it to the apple store and ask for help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And record the whole thing, that would be a site to behold!
> 
> Anyways, don't be discouraged! You are doing something that has NEVER been done, you are a pioneer, Macbane was air cooled, but you are crazy enough to put it under water! Problems will always come to those who blaze the trail into the unknown


been up for MOTM once before when it was partially complete but didnt get it, I might start a log over on BitTech or something. That would be hilarious, wonder what they would actually do haha.

Thanks for the kind words


----------



## ccRicers

Are there any rules against competing for MOTM again? I think you'd have more of a chance now that you're closer to completion.


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> Once it's finished you can make it a hackintosh (sorry to any mods if you see this), and bring it to the apple store and ask for help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And record the whole thing, that would be a site to behold!


I think we can let that one slide. It would be quite amazing to see.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Or one of those little workshops that they have to teach you how to use OS 10 hahahaha


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Are there any rules against competing for MOTM again? I think you'd have more of a chance now that you're closer to completion.


no theres not but there is rules against sponsored builds


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Finally felt like doing something to do with computers this afternoon so I set up a leak test loop for all of the radiators which in passing also tested most of the fittings as well as the pump and reservoir and fortunately there wasnt a single leak







. I still want to do a proper leak test with the GPU and CPU blocks to be sure as well as all of the fittings, especially the rotaries. The 7990 block is worrying me a bit as there is still coolant outside the oring that hasnt evaporated, between the plexi and nickel, I think this is where the leaked fluid came in from the outside rather than the block leaking but I dont really want to have to take the block apart to clean it, how easily do those big orings go back into place? There are also a couple of bits of crap caught up in the fins of the gpu block, circled, any way of getting these out? They touch the surface of the plexi block so are visible even with pastel coolant in so if possible it would be nice to get them out. I also think I will ditch the drain port as that had so many fittings and was ineffective anyway, this should open up some more space for cables in that corner.

I also have the video of the filling up until it all went wrong so I might upload that, it did look very pretty until it went tits up


----------



## Wibble360

Looks like just a bunch of allen-keyed bolts holding the plexi-glass cover on, should be easy to unscrew the bolts and take the cover off to clean the inside. The big black o-ring is sitting in a recess in the metal block, shouldn't have to come out at all but if it did then should just pop back in.

I would have a go, especially as those bits in the fins will be stopping the flow of coolant


----------



## Gardnerphotos

The block came apart really easily and the oring actually stayed in place for the most part, I was able to easily replace the rest with a bit of water, much easier than it was flipping the G1/4 ports on the side of the block. All clean now, there was some more crap hiding under the metal part of the block which you couldnt see from the surface, it was neat to see how it all works on the inside, not a view you usually get


----------



## Firehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> The block came apart really easily and the oring actually stayed in place for the most part, I was able to easily replace the rest with a bit of water, much easier than it was flipping the G1/4 ports on the side of the block. All clean now, there was some more crap hiding under the metal part of the block which you couldnt see from the surface, it was neat to see how it all works on the inside, not a view you usually get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Any chance that the flipped G1/4 ports are the source of the leak? What exactly did you do to flip them around?


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firehawk*
> 
> Any chance that the flipped G1/4 ports are the source of the leak? What exactly did you do to flip them around?


nope the leak was the other side of the case. I unscrewed the acetal block and rotated it 180 degrees so that the EK logo is the right way up when the block is in the case


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> I also have the video of the filling up until it all went wrong so I might upload that, it did look very pretty until it went tits up


Would like to see, perhaps can give an idea of where the problem is?


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Would like to see, perhaps can give an idea of where the problem is?


Here you go, looking back at it, it looks like it may just have been a loose fitting on the run between the reservoir and the side radiator where perhaps the acrylic tubing wasnt pushed in fully.


----------



## iamkraine

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Here you go, looking back at it, it looks like it may just have been a loose fitting on the run between the reservoir and the side radiator where perhaps the acrylic tubing wasnt pushed in fully.






Anyone else getting error for that video?


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamkraine*
> 
> 
> Anyone else getting error for that video?


try this link


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> looks like it may just have been a loose fitting on the run between the reservoir and the side radiator where perhaps the acrylic tubing wasnt pushed in fully.


That tube has multiple bends. Is it possible the tube got flattened a bit and doesn't sit properly in the fitting? What fittings are you using there? C47 or C48?


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> That tube has multiple bends. Is it possible the tube got flattened a bit and doesn't sit properly in the fitting? What fittings are you using there? C47 or C48?


No I have checked the tube and it is fine, I had a C47 in there so 2 orings but something must have been loose


----------



## JambonJovi

What a dose man! Especially when you were ready to roll.
Hope none of the components got damaged.

Patience, persistence and perspiration make
an unbeatable combination for success. -Napoleon Hill

So you better sweat your arse off and get the job done!


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> No I have checked the tube and it is fine, I had a C47 in there so 2 orings but something must have been loose


Okay good.

Have you considered testing by air pressure first? There was a post about this by IT Diva in the w/c club http://www.overclock.net/t/584302/ocn-water-cooling-club-and-picture-gallery/56480#post_21458126


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> What a dose man! Especially when you were ready to roll.
> Hope none of the components got damaged.
> 
> Patience, persistence and perspiration make
> an unbeatable combination for success. -Napoleon Hill
> 
> So you better sweat your arse off and get the job done!


Im working on it, honest









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Okay good.
> 
> Have you considered testing by air pressure first? There was a post about this by IT Diva in the w/c club http://www.overclock.net/t/584302/ocn-water-cooling-club-and-picture-gallery/56480#post_21458126


Ah I think youre onto something, this just made me think of my bike pump which is one of the tall standing ones which you hold down with your foot and pump with your hands, which has a PSI gauge on it. I just took it apart and the barb that the tubing attaches to on the pump has an OD of 1/2" so if I can get hold of some 1/2" tubing I could fix it to the reservoir and pump a bit of air into the system and then I will be able to see if air is leaking by whether or not the PSI changes at all.

The only problem is I have no 1/2" tubing only 3/8ID 5/8OD so if anyone here is in the UK and has a small scrap of 1/2" ID tubing, about 20-30cm should be enough, and are willing to spare it I would be really grateful if you could send me some, I would of course pay postage and packaging, send me a PM if you are interested.

I just dont see the point in spending another £10 plus extortionate postage fees of another £5 for a meter of tubing that I will never use again.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

here are some photos for reference


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> The only problem is I have no 1/2" tubing


Garden centre!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Garden centre!


Is that standard hose size or something?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Is that standard hose size or something?


No probably not









A plumbing suppliers might be better for different sizes. Just trying to think of ways to avoid you having to order from a w/c specialist shop.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> No probably not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A plumbing suppliers might be better for different sizes. Just trying to think of ways to avoid you having to order from a w/c specialist shop.


ok, got some hose in the garden so I could try that.

On another note, I just finished up my second leak test with the second half of the components and still no leaks although I had a pretty dumb moment where I thought I had connected up all of the test loop but had forgotten the run back from the CPU to the reservoir so when I turned on the pump it gushed everywhere


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Some photos from earlier where I set up a test loop to leak test the remaining components and fittings, had to add in some unnecessary parts in order to fit in all the fittings that I had left to test, managed to squeeze in an extra 6 fittings. I also got round to testing the fans after having let them dry for a few days, especially the two fans on the bottom radiator which got pretty soaked by the leak, all were working so I took this opportunity to take some pretty pictures


----------



## Firehawk

Pics look good.

You might be able to stretch the 3/8 tube over that barb if you put it in some hot water first. That's usually how people put it over the 7/16 fittings when they go clampless.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firehawk*
> 
> Pics look good.
> 
> You might be able to stretch the 3/8 tube over that barb if you put it in some hot water first. That's usually how people put it over the 7/16 fittings when they go clampless.


Thanks. I tried just by warming it up by rubbing it and that wasn't quite enough but I will give hot water a go too.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Havent got round to uploading photos in a while so this is going to be pretty much just all the photos from the rebuild. I got to the last bit of the loop which was putting the reservoir back in but I noticed that the bolts which create the "compression fitting" on the primochill reservoirs were a little loose so I tightened them and managed to crack the reservoir so I ordered another one but this time round I decided to go with the clear version rather than frosted, however I just got round to leak testing that reservoir first with water and noticed a bit of water around the edge of the top cap so I tested it with air using a bike pump and it was leaking in the same spot so I undid the bolts and took the top off and there are a series of small cracks around the top of the reservoir (3mm long) and perhaps 4-5 of them. Unfortunately they come down further than the oring seals on the inside but they are at the top of the reservoir so above the waterline, I would try and get a replacement but it is a bank holiday here in UK so no shipping until tuesday at the earliest and I got back to school on wednesday where I wont be able to fill the loop which would mean abandoning the rig for another month or two







. Has anyone got any suggestion on what to do? I dont really want to go ahead and use this reservoir then get a replacement later on because draining this loop means completely dismantling it









On with the photos


----------



## WiSK

Very nice sleeving skills!


----------



## Dimestore55

You made a lot of progress on the sleeving, it looks really good. My project got halted by some cable sleeving that got delayed. The supplier assured me it will be packed and shipped as of yesterday, but we'll see. How on earth did you crack that reservoir like that? I thought those things were pretty tough.


----------



## XorioZ

This is really getting along quite nicely.


----------



## ccRicers

Things are starting to come together again!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Very nice sleeving skills!


Thank you! That 24 pin took a hell of a long time, if I were being proper about it I would cut it down to the correct length as due to a change in the routing of the cable it is now about 20cm too long but its hidden between the metal and plastic sections of the door so Im not too fussed









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimestore55*
> 
> You made a lot of progress on the sleeving, it looks really good. My project got halted by some cable sleeving that got delayed. The supplier assured me it will be packed and shipped as of yesterday, but we'll see. How on earth did you crack that reservoir like that? I thought those things were pretty tough.


I thought so too but by tightening it up it forced the oring outwards and the plexi just gave way, the new one is what has really pissed me off because there will be no way of getting a new one until I get back to school which means that the build will have to be put on hold for another month or two, it was so close to being done as well, I literally needed to put the new res in, pressure check the system for leaks and then fill it but now I am stuck waiting for ages for a new reservoir as I doubt specialtech will be at work tomorrow so it wont be posted until tuesday so wont arrive until wednesday earliest which is when I go back to school!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XorioZ*
> 
> This is really getting along quite nicely.


Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Things are starting to come together again!


Yes, finally! Took a while but it is coming together, took my time putting it back together but refined some things such as new cable management holes for the 24 pin and finishing up the stitching on it, really happy just need a third reservoir!!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

cracked reservoir...


----------



## cpachris

The sleeving/sewing looks phenomenal! Sucks about the reservoir.....


----------



## rRansom

Is it silly to ask if it's possible to trim the reservoir so you can still use it? I'm not really big on watercooling but I'm hoping that's possible so you can at least salvage it or what not.


----------



## ZHoob2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rRansom*
> 
> Is it silly to ask if it's possible to trim the reservoir so you can still use it? I'm not really big on watercooling but I'm hoping that's possible so you can at least salvage it or what not.


Based on the appearance of that res, I bet he could definitely sand it down until the cracks are gone or at least well within the O ring on the caps, but that may leave to trouble with an exchange if that's the route he wants to go.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Im hoping that they will just send out a new one and not ask for the old one back because a cracked reservoir is no use to them, then I will take both of my cracked reservoirs back to school and sand them back on a belt sander or something so I will have some mini reservoirs, especially the frosted one, that will end up being like 40mm haha


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

any updates?


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> any updates?


nope back at school now so unlikely to be any updates for at least a few weeks


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Apologies for the long absence, I have been at school doing my A levels, Im currently half way but am home for the weekend so i thought I would sort out some things with the build. When we last left it I had just rebuilt it after the leak and managed to crack my original reservoir and the replacement arrived cracked. Specialtech agreed to replace that cracked one but they have since stopped stocking the primochill compression reservoirs, no idea why, so I just got a refund instead and I have just placed the order for my forth reservoir for this build :L we have gone full circle and I have ordered another 150mm EK res although this one is without the pump top that the original had. This should arrive fairly soon and then I will need to make some new brackets and also bend new tubes as the ports are in different places on the EK reservoir, fingers crossed this is the last hurdle in this build. Because I left the build sitting for so long with the door closed while I was away at school it means that all of the cables have settled nicely especially the 24 pin which was a little messy before


----------



## WiSK

Good luck on the rest of your A levels!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Good luck on the rest of your A levels!


thanks







looking forward to playing some games on this once theyre all done haha


----------



## Dimestore55

Get that thing wrapped up, we're waiting to see you crush some games on that beast. I finally finished my project and I've been messing around with OpenElec while I'm searching for a good deal on Win 7 Pro.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

And its done!!!! Was so nervous about filling it this second time after what happened the first time but I was much more thorough, constantly checking the paper towel. I was so busy concentrating on the system that I managed to spill a fair bit by missing the spout







The mayhems bottles really arent great for filling from though so lesson learnt for next time!!

Now the leak test starts, hopefully nothing will crop up as it has been fine so far but I want to be doubly sure before going ahead and firing her up haha

Pics to follow shortly of the filled loop


----------



## josiahse

Nice!

Looking forward to pics as always.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Here are the photos of the leak testing as well as a few pre filling showing the new pipes and new reservoir


----------



## BonzaiTree

Probably the longest-to-complete build I've seen, but it's gorgeous!


----------



## ccRicers

Amazing! Great job!


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

I'm nominating you for the next mod of the month.

And this time you'll win!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Probably the longest-to-complete build I've seen, but it's gorgeous!


Haha yeh tell me about it! At least I got there in the end though







thanks man








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Amazing! Great job!


Cheers!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> I'm nominating you for the next mod of the month.
> 
> And this time you'll win!


Ah thanks man unfortunately I'm not eligible because the build is sponsored by EK and E22


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Ah thanks man unfortunately I'm not eligible because the build is sponsored by EK and E22


You'll just need to wait for the next MOTM contest for sponsored mods, which is scheduled for next month!


----------



## General Fumoffu

This is amazing sub !


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> You'll just need to wait for the next MOTM contest for sponsored mods, which is scheduled for next month!


Ah sweet didnt know OCN did those






















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General Fumoffu*
> 
> This is amazing sub !


Thanks man, never too late for a sub aha


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Ah sweet didnt know OCN did those


Yeah! Its new!
The community asked for classes and we got them.

Ameteur, pro and sponsored if I'm not mistakened and they alternate months.


----------



## WiSK

That's pretty amazing looking









Sure this has been asked, but how did you connect the tubing so that the side panel can still close?


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> Yeah! Its new!
> The community asked for classes and we got them.
> 
> Ameteur, pro and sponsored if I'm not mistakened and they alternate months.


Ah sweeeet just what we needed









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> That's pretty amazing looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure this has been asked, but how did you connect the tubing so that the side panel can still close?


Haha its fairly simple, the one end of the flexible tubing is fitted in the corner under the SSD, it then runs along the far side of the case to the front, bends around the radiator and then is fitted to the door, because there is a decent sized void at the front beneath the graphics card, when the door is closed the tube simply bends outwards and fills the gap


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Haha its fairly simple, the one end of the flexible tubing is fitted in the corner under the SSD, it then runs along the far side of the case to the front, bends around the radiator and then is fitted to the door, because there is a decent sized void at the front beneath the graphics card, when the door is closed the tube simply bends outwards and fills the gap


Make a video of it opening and closing!


----------



## sadeter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Ah thanks man unfortunately I'm not eligible because the build is sponsored by EK and E22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll just need to wait for the next MOTM contest for sponsored mods, which is scheduled for next month!
Click to expand...

August will be Sponsored I believe. I think next month is Pro.


----------



## crazysurfanz

Looks amazing, glad to see you got there in the end, all your hard work and perseverance has definitely paid off!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazysurfanz*
> 
> Looks amazing, glad to see you got there in the end, all your hard work and perseverance has definitely paid off!


Thanks







first post from the new computer


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Would you mind taking more pictures?

I would like to see how the rear of the build looks, how the fitment of the PCIe bracket fits with the GPU, how the GPU rests in the case, maybe some pics of it half way closed.

And how it looks without the external plastic, if that's possible?

Haha sorry I just really like this build and I wanna do one too!

Its really well done.


----------



## Dinnr

Unfortunately I am late to the party, it looks fantastic!
Great work, hope to see another one by you


----------



## JambonJovi

How d'you like them apples ?









This thing turned out amazing.
Love the everything about it.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> Would you mind taking more pictures?
> 
> I would like to see how the rear of the build looks, how the fitment of the PCIe bracket fits with the GPU, how the GPU rests in the case, maybe some pics of it half way closed.
> 
> And how it looks without the external plastic, if that's possible?
> 
> Haha sorry I just really like this build and I wanna do one too!
> 
> Its really well done.


Will do, the GPU uses extension cables which take the mini displayport connector and takes it out behind the left side panel rather than plugging in at the rear. Im not sure I can show you without the external plastic on as the 24 pin has been crammed behind the door plastic panel and Im not sure Ill get it back in again









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dinnr*
> 
> Unfortunately I am late to the party, it looks fantastic!
> Great work, hope to see another one by you


Never too late! Haha I hope so too maybe once my wallet has recovered

I have just been playing some games and it was getting REALLY hot, the GPU was only hitting 55 according to AMD Catalyst and the CPU was barely being used but I have the pump RPM profile set up so it is at 25% until 50 degrees then it ramps to 75 then 80 then 85 etc. but despite the GPU only being 55 degrees the pump was going full whack and the pipes/reservoir was hot to touch (not burning but very warm) I wasn't playing a particularly demanding game either. I do have the fans set very low (5v) and airflow isnt optimal in this case







but even so I was having to turn the graphics down to low and frankly my old rig with an HD 6670 could handle ultra no problem, and this rig has a 7990 in it -_- any suggestions? Also the pump profile is based off the CPU temp...

EDIT: also AMD Catalyst is only showing one core of my 7990 -_-


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Never too late! Haha I hope so too maybe once my wallet has recovered
> 
> I have just been playing some games and it was getting REALLY hot, the GPU was only hitting 55 according to AMD Catalyst and the CPU was barely being used but I have the pump RPM profile set up so it is at 25% until 50 degrees then it ramps to 75 then 80 then 85 etc. but despite the GPU only being 55 degrees the pump was going full whack and the pipes/reservoir was hot to touch (not burning but very warm) I wasn't playing a particularly demanding game either. I do have the fans set very low (5v) and airflow isnt optimal in this case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but even so I was having to turn the graphics down to low and frankly my old rig with an HD 6670 could handle ultra no problem, and this rig has a 7990 in it -_- any suggestions? Also the pump profile is based off the CPU temp...
> 
> EDIT: also AMD Catalyst is only showing one core of my 7990 -_-


Have you tried messing with ULPS (turning it off, basically)? That seems to solve quite a few problems with dual-GPU cards. Also, the rig looks absolutely incredible. Nice work.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Have you tried messing with ULPS (turning it off, basically)? That seems to solve quite a few problems with dual-GPU cards. Also, the rig looks absolutely incredible. Nice work.


What is ULPS?


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> What is ULPS?


Ultra Low Power State.

It disables the second GPU (when enabled) in a CrossFire situation
or on a dual GPU card when it's not being utilized properly.

Supposedly in some cases it may cause overheating, crashes n such.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> What is ULPS?


ULPS stands for "ultra low power state", and it essentially shuts off the second core when there is low load to save a little power. It is recommended that you just turn it off, and have the second core on, but idle. You can tell if the second core is off if you see a little green light on the back on the card. Here's a quick little guide to turn it off.

http://www.overclock.net/t/667144/crossfire-disabling-ulps

EDIT: Dat ninja doe.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> EDIT: Dat ninja doe.


Such is life









Ah look, least you pointed him in the right direction


----------



## kenneth2401

I am a professional at building computers , i have never built a system like that before. That computer looks extremely awesome!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> Ultra Low Power State.
> 
> It disables the second GPU (when enabled) in a CrossFire situation
> or on a dual GPU card when it's not being utilized properly.
> 
> Supposedly in some cases it may cause overheating, crashes n such.


Thanks, will give that a go this evening









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenneth2401*
> 
> I am a professional at building computers , i have never built a system like that before. That computer looks extremely awesome!


Cheers!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Great to finally see it finished! Does it close up easily?

Really want to finish MurderMac and then work on a revision with the other case I have.

Jeffinslaw


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Great to finally see it finished! Does it close up easily?
> 
> Really want to finish MurderMac and then work on a revision with the other case I have.
> 
> Jeffinslaw


Not easily...
It does shut but doesnt stay shut of its own accord for some reason, its fine for transporting but for when its running I prefer to have it open


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Great to finally see it finished! Does it close up easily?
> 
> Really want to finish MurderMac and then work on a revision with the other case I have.
> 
> Jeffinslaw
> 
> 
> 
> Not easily...
> It does shut but doesnt stay shut of its own accord for some reason, its fine for transporting but for when its running I prefer to have it open
Click to expand...

Get to look at all the shiny stuff when it's open


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Get to look at all the shiny stuff when it's open


Exactly


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Filling video


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Final Photos:







Also a sneak peak at my next project, stay tuned for what should be an even more awesome build!


----------



## iBored

Awesome~! G5 Mod!!!
Can I give you an idea? Approach caselabs to have buy the sliding rails and the atx motherboard tray.








I've always wanted to see a removable motherboard tray in a G5 and full glass window. SMEXY


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> Awesome~! G5 Mod!!!
> Can I give you an idea? Approach caselabs to have buy the sliding rails and the atx motherboard tray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always wanted to see a removable motherboard tray in a G5 and full glass window. SMEXY


My second G5 mod







this one will be way more extreme than the last one. That sounds awesome, I know there is a really good one with removable motherboard tray in progress on BitTech at the moment but what I am planning will be even more extreme and epic than that!!


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> Awesome~! G5 Mod!!!
> Can I give you an idea? Approach caselabs to have buy the sliding rails and the atx motherboard tray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always wanted to see a removable motherboard tray in a G5 and full glass window. SMEXY
> 
> 
> 
> My second G5 mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one will be way more extreme than the last one. That sounds awesome, I know there is a really good one with removable motherboard tray in progress on BitTech at the moment but what I am planning will be even more extreme and epic than that!!
Click to expand...

G5 build off? I'm thinking about doing another G5 build. MurderMac V2.0









Lol that would be fun.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> G5 build off? I'm thinking about doing another G5 build. MurderMac V2.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol that would be fun.


Bring it







Loved murdermac







I think I am just going to do the case to start with as I have NO money at the moment unless someone feels like buying Sour Apple







but even the case alone will be a lot of work, this is going to be another long one I think







The hardware I want to put in it is not cheap either


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> G5 build off? I'm thinking about doing another G5 build. MurderMac V2.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol that would be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Bring it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loved murdermac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am just going to do the case to start with as I have NO money at the moment unless someone feels like buying Sour Apple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but even the case alone will be a lot of work, this is going to be another long one I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hardware I want to put in it is not cheap either
Click to expand...

Sounds like all of my builds lol. Money I get from selling MurderMac will go towards the next build. Hardware will be the most expensive.

Got some big ideas for it though


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*


It's very nice


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Sounds like all of my builds lol. Money I get from selling MurderMac will go towards the next build. Hardware will be the most expensive.
> 
> Got some big ideas for it though


Hopefully it wont be as expensive as Sour Apple, that really burned my wallet








I don't have a good name yet though









Haha mine are bigger








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> It's very nice


Thanks WiSK


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Sounds like all of my builds lol. Money I get from selling MurderMac will go towards the next build. Hardware will be the most expensive.
> 
> Got some big ideas for it though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully it wont be as expensive as Sour Apple, that really burned my wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a good name yet though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Haha mine are bigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...

We'll see about that


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> We'll see about that


We shall indeed







when are you starting murdermac v2? Its annoying because most of the good ideas for G5s have already been done


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> We'll see about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We shall indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when are you starting murdermac v2? Its annoying because most of the good ideas for G5s have already been done
Click to expand...

I'll probably be starting towards the end of July and slowly progress through the school year since I'll have my own apartment.

And agreed about the G5 ideas, lots of them really have been used up... will make it that much harder to be original lol.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> I'll probably be starting towards the end of July and slowly progress through the school year since I'll have my own apartment.
> 
> And agreed about the G5 ideas, lots of them really have been used up... will make it that much harder to be original lol.


Awesome same here, I should be picking up some G5s to work with this week hopefully







Haha I still have a few tricks up my sleeve, I hope they work :L


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Hopefully this might give you a hint


----------



## deafboy

Color me intrigued.... can't wait to see it.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Color me intrigued.... can't wait to see it.


Just bought 4 G5s let the fun begin! Now I just need a name


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Just bought 4 G5s let the fun begin! Now I just need a name


Four of them! Wow, and please share







I missed out a deal on a G5 case for $9.99 plus $20 shipping.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Four of them! Wow, and please share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I missed out a deal on a G5 case for $9.99 plus $20 shipping.


Yeh got a great deal







four of them for £50







gonna go pick them up on Sunday hopefully. I might be able to get two mods out of them I think.


----------



## DiamondCut

Very clean job. Loving the contrast too.


----------



## Hukkel

This is an amazing project. I love the clean feel of it. Great job


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Got my new Macs so I have started a new buildlog, time to start the whole process again









http://www.overclock.net/t/1502949/case-mod-gardnerphotos-g5/0_100#post_22592014


----------



## Gardnerphotos

So I will be returning to school in a couple of weeks and I plan to bring Sour Apple with me, what is the best way to transport a system like this because I cannot risk getting a leak in transit as I have no way of dealing with one at the other end. It needs to survive an hour in the car without any of the acrylic tubes coming loose and leaking. Any suggestions? If need be I can sit with it on my lap for the whole journey


----------



## Jeffinslaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> So I will be returning to school in a couple of weeks and I plan to bring Sour Apple with me, what is the best way to transport a system like this because I cannot risk getting a leak in transit as I have no way of dealing with one at the other end. It needs to survive an hour in the car without any of the acrylic tubes coming loose and leaking. Any suggestions? If need be I can sit with it on my lap for the whole journey


Hmm... that's a tough one. I just transported my compact splash along with my entire room to my new apartment, it survived fine but I had soft tubing. You're going to have lots of bumps and dips and uneven roads in general.

You could build a shock absorbing, gyroscopic pedestal to put the computer on so it always stays motionless, and level. That's a tall order though... hmm...


----------



## 161029

Lots of foam packing peanuts?

You can probably find a few pictures of how MurderBox transports their machines, although they use pieces of foam cut to size and an enormous wooden crate with even more foam.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> So I will be returning to school in a couple of weeks and I plan to bring Sour Apple with me, what is the best way to transport a system like this because I cannot risk getting a leak in transit as I have no way of dealing with one at the other end. It needs to survive an hour in the car without any of the acrylic tubes coming loose and leaking. Any suggestions? If need be I can sit with it on my lap for the whole journey


go on youtube and look up singularity computers and see how he ships watercooled rigs internationally. You can gain some insight on how he does it. (Just so you know, its overkill)


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffinslaw*
> 
> Hmm... that's a tough one. I just transported my compact splash along with my entire room to my new apartment, it survived fine but I had soft tubing. You're going to have lots of bumps and dips and uneven roads in general.
> 
> You could build a shock absorbing, gyroscopic pedestal to put the computer on so it always stays motionless, and level. That's a tall order though... hmm...


Yeh maybe not







Wouldn't even know where to start with that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Lots of foam packing peanuts?
> 
> You can probably find a few pictures of how MurderBox transports their machines, although they use pieces of foam cut to size and an enormous wooden crate with even more foam.


Yeh Im not too worried about the outside of the case, it can either sit on my lap or be wedged in somewhere so it can't move around in the car. Im just worried about tubes coming out or cracking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> go on youtube and look up singularity computers and see how he ships watercooled rigs internationally. You can gain some insight on how he does it. (Just so you know, its overkill)


Yeh wooden crates seem a little much!


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Yeh maybe not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't even know where to start with that
> Yeh Im not too worried about the outside of the case, it can either sit on my lap or be wedged in somewhere so it can't move around in the car. Im just worried about tubes coming out or cracking
> Yeh wooden crates seem a little much!


hahaha yeahhhhh.... but the foam inside the case is a good idea to prevent cracking or leaking in the case hhaha


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> hahaha yeahhhhh.... but the foam inside the case is a good idea to prevent cracking or leaking in the case hhaha


Yup should absorb any leaks too







kidding but the cling film was a great tip! Need to order some foam, will probably use upholstery foam


----------



## Furball Zen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Today I managed to laser cut some bits and bobs to aid with cable management, including combs for 8 and 24 pin cables, both CPU and graphics card 8 pins. For each cable I made three different styles, one with individual holes (probably going to be used where the 8 pin and 24 pin pass under the motherboard to stop them from going skew) as well as an open frame style with little teeth, this will keep the whole lot bundled together nicely, and finally the 'combs' which slot between the two layers of the cable, these are the least 'permanent' as the cables can easily be popped in and out of them.


Nice. Thanks for ripping off my designs.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furball Zen*
> 
> Nice. Thanks for ripping off my designs.


Hi, I don't know who you are and I definitely haven't seen your 'designs' but lets be honest there's only so many ways you can make a cable comb none of them are particularly original, if this design was taking inspiration from anyone it was from Nate. Plus these aren't produced commercially they were made by me on my laser cutter for me so frankly I can make whatever I want. They were a crap design anyway and broke pretty quick, cable sewing worked out much better


----------



## Furball Zen

Well, i wonder where he got his... http://www.overclock.net/t/1143889/24-pin-cable-routing-grommet-photo/0_20


----------



## MakiRole

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furball Zen*
> 
> Well, i wonder where he got his... http://www.overclock.net/t/1143889/24-pin-cable-routing-grommet-photo/0_20


If he's not going to be selling them then it really doesn't matter now does it? People arrive at convergent designs all the time, heck even those combs are just an evolution of putting holes into the mobo plate, which people have done for years and years. Besides, as mentioned the acrylic ones are useless, they're just too brittle.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furball Zen*
> 
> Well, i wonder where he got his... http://www.overclock.net/t/1143889/24-pin-cable-routing-grommet-photo/0_20


Umm I don't know maybe the hundreds of other people who have all come up with the same idea as you...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakiRole*
> 
> If he's not going to be selling them then it really doesn't matter now does it? People arrive at convergent designs all the time, heck even those combs are just an evolution of putting holes into the mobo plate, which people have done for years and years. Besides, as mentioned the acrylic ones are useless, they're just too brittle.


The idea is hardly new, as you say people have been putting holes in mobo trays for years

EDIT that link is to a thread where you made a guy some cable combs which look nothing like the ones I made and were made by you... I'm not sure where you have come up with the idea that I have sold mine


----------



## Furball Zen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Furball Zen*
> 
> Well, i wonder where he got his... http://www.overclock.net/t/1143889/24-pin-cable-routing-grommet-photo/0_20
> 
> 
> 
> Umm I don't know maybe the hundreds of other people who have all come up with the same idea as you...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MakiRole*
> 
> If he's not going to be selling them then it really doesn't matter now does it? People arrive at convergent designs all the time, heck even those combs are just an evolution of putting holes into the mobo plate, which people have done for years and years. Besides, as mentioned the acrylic ones are useless, they're just too brittle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The idea is hardly new, as you say people have been putting holes in mobo trays for years
> 
> EDIT that link is to a thread where you made a guy some cable combs which look nothing like the ones I made and were made by you... I'm not sure where you have come up with the idea that I have sold mine
Click to expand...

Really? Nothing like in your thread? Nothing like this existed prior to me making them and i even describe the 'current' design in another post.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furball Zen*
> 
> Really? Nothing like in your thread? Nothing like this existed prior to me making them and i even describe the 'current' design in another post.


oh I thought you were talking about the other design. Even so you can't exactly lay claim to some holes in a piece of acrylic. You don't have any copyright or anything and I genuinely have never seen your work before so I apologise that we both came up with similar ideas. If it makes you feel any better I threw them away months ago because they were crap and almost all of them broke. What about Lutro0 and E22s stealth combs they look pretty similar to yours, have they copied your idea too?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> What about Lutro0 and E22s stealth combs they look pretty similar to yours, have they copied your idea too?


Lutro0 got the idea from a build done by Elder, who bought some from here http://www.modding.bit-tech.pl/sklep/en/47-cable-comb


----------



## gdubc

Besides, if you are going to complain to someone, why not complain to the people that are actually making money on these.
On a related note, I'm about to make a sandwich to take for lunch. Hope no one complains I stole their idea....


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Besides, if you are going to complain to someone, why not complain to the people that are actually making money on these.
> On a related note, I'm about to make a sandwich to take for lunch. Hope no one complains I stole their idea....


haha gotta be careful with those sandwiches


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Besides, if you are going to complain to someone, why not complain to the people that are actually making money on these.
> On a related note, I'm about to make a sandwich to take for lunch. Hope no one complains I stole their idea....


I think the Earl of Sandwich was gracious enough to appreciate that people enjoyed his creation.


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furball Zen*
> 
> Really? Nothing like in your thread? Nothing like this existed prior to me
> making them and i even describe the 'current' design in another post.


The cheek of some people. Unreal


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furball Zen*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Today I managed to laser cut some bits and bobs to aid with cable management, including combs for 8 and 24 pin cables, both CPU and graphics card 8 pins. For each cable I made three different styles, one with individual holes (probably going to be used where the 8 pin and 24 pin pass under the motherboard to stop them from going skew) as well as an open frame style with little teeth, this will keep the whole lot bundled together nicely, and finally the 'combs' which slot between the two layers of the cable, these are the least 'permanent' as the cables can easily be popped in and out of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. Thanks for ripping off my designs.
Click to expand...

Son, what is your major malfunction?

I mean, bravo for "coming up with" the idea to cut holes in plastic. You really must be a genius.

How shameful for anyone else to do the same!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Besides, if you are going to complain to someone, why not complain to the people that are actually making money on these.
> On a related note, I'm about to make a sandwich to take for lunch. Hope no one complains I stole their idea....


HEY! I put two pieces of bread together with meat in the middle yesterday! You better not be be stealing my ideas!

And don't think just by using mustard instead of mayo you'll get away with it either, I'll sue you!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Besides, if you are going to complain to someone, why not complain to the people that are actually making money on these.
> On a related note, I'm about to make a sandwich to take for lunch. Hope no one complains I stole their idea....
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Earl of Sandwich was gracious enough to appreciate that people enjoyed his creation.
Click to expand...

No no no, I know the idea has been around for years before me, but *I* came up with the idea of the sandwich because I posted it on OCN. gdubc is obviously copying me.


----------



## gdubc

Heh heh, too late. I already ate mine, so the evidence has been slightly altered.


----------



## iBored

Omg I just walked passed a restaurant selling these meat in between two slices of bread! It has a huge yellow M signage outside.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBored*
> 
> Omg I just walked passed a restaurant selling these meat in between two slices of bread! It has a huge yellow M signage outside.


----------



## oshu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furball Zen*
> 
> Nice. Thanks for ripping off my designs.


https://www.google.com/search?q=cable+comb&tbm=isch


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Sour Apple is up for the August MOTM I would really appreciate it if you could go and vote for it!!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1506101/ocn-mod-of-the-month-august-2014-sponsored-class-voting-now-live/0_100


----------



## Friction

That is the best mod to a G4 case I have ever seen!

I reckon that EK res is so much sexier than that primochill one. Good choice!

Good luck in MOTM.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Friction*
> 
> That is the best mod to a G4 case I have ever seen!
> 
> I reckon that EK res is so much sexier than that primochill one. Good choice!
> 
> Good luck in MOTM.


Cheers man! Yeh its the one I started with except with the D5 pump top but I couldnt get that to fit so assumed that it wouldnt fit without the pump attached so I sold it and bought the primochill, I don't plan on buying anything from primochill anytime soon their QC is pretty poor


----------



## failwheeldrive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Furball Zen*
> 
> Really? Nothing like in your thread? Nothing like this existed prior to me making them and i even describe the 'current' design in another post.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


lol at least he could pull it off and actually make it look good. Those cables look ridiculously ghetto.

Voted for you in MOTM gardner


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *failwheeldrive*
> 
> lol at least he could pull it off and actually make it look good. Those cables look ridiculously ghetto.
> 
> Voted for you in MOTM gardner


thanks man, play nicely though


----------



## JambonJovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *failwheeldrive*
> 
> lol at least he could pull it off and actually make it look good. Those cables look ridiculously ghetto.


LOL


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> I think the Earl of Sandwich was gracious enough to appreciate that people enjoyed his creation.


His buddy James Cook liked em so much he named Hawaii the "Sandwich Isles" haha sounds so much less exotic







History says another dumb reason but we all know Mr. Cook liked telling his wife to make him a sammich


----------



## StringingSalmon

After 4 hours of reading the 81 pages of this log, I have to say that you did a great job. This is a crazy-unique PC, and I love it. I'm pretty late, but I subbed







. Also voted for you in MOTM. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I saw your rig in MOTM, not sure how I never saw it before now!

You're a truly amazing testament to the modding community in the UK! Great work


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I saw your rig in MOTM, not sure how I never saw it before now!
> 
> You're a truly amazing testament to the modding community in the UK! Great work


Thanks mate! There's plenty more to come from here


----------



## Gilles3000

Sorry, was a little early


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Sorry, was a little early


what was?


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> what was?


I already congratulated you on winning motm, but I was 24h early.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> I already congratulated you on winning motm, but I was 24h early.


Oh right yeh doesn't look like that is going to happen now


----------



## MakiRole

Whaa?? Where'd all those extra votes appear from overnight? I love James's build, but Sour Apple got my vote. So much ingenuity and the finish is brilliant.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakiRole*
> 
> Whaa?? Where'd all those extra votes appear from overnight?


James sure wants that $250


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakiRole*
> 
> Whaa?? Where'd all those extra votes appear from overnight? I love James's build, but Sour Apple got my vote. So much ingenuity and the finish is brilliant.


Thanks, yeh he has had a sudden drive just before the finish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> James sure wants that $250


Ah I didn't realise he was advertising everywhere... that would explain it I guess. I want the $250 too, without it I can't start my next mod but oh well


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Oh right yeh doesn't look like that is going to happen now


Its only a couple of votes. And I'll get some friends to vote for you today.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Its only a couple of votes. And I'll get some friends to vote for you today.


thanks







Its been so close for the last few days, so annoying that he has just overtaken!


----------



## mypcisugly

people go vote for this build \o/


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its been so close for the last few days, so annoying that he has just overtaken!


It really is a neck and neck race. But I expected nothing less from such incredible case mods.


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypcisugly*
> 
> people go vote for this build \o/


cheers
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> It really is a neck and neck race. But I expected nothing less from such incredible case mods.


Its so nerve racking!!!


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Ah I didn't realise he was advertising everywhere...


This is how democracy works


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> This is how democracy works


Right I shall do my own advertising then


----------



## timmsy

Not sure how i havent come across this build before! absolutly love it! gives me inspiration to drag my G5 case out and start on that again!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gardnerphotos*
> 
> Finished the mounting plate today, used a milling machine to create a series of slots so that I can adjust the pump res from side to side for the best tube runs. I then brushed the Aluminium with some 240 grit wet n dry and finished it with a coat of clear coat. Then I made the bracket for the hard drive. I had some of the rubber washers left over from my Zalman Z11 which will reduce vibrations as neither the screws nor the HDD touch the bracket.


Ohh yeah i dont suppose you fancy building one of those mounting plates for an alphacool XT45 360 do you???









Oh yeah and i sent a vote your way. Love mac mods


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timmsy*
> 
> Not sure how i havent come across this build before! absolutly love it! gives me inspiration to drag my G5 case out and start on that again!
> Ohh yeah i dont suppose you fancy building one of those mounting plates for an alphacool XT45 360 do you???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah and i sent a vote your way. Love mac mods


Cheers. I made this using hand tools so you should be able to do it yourself but see me a PM and I will see what I can do


----------



## royce5950

I sent a vote your way, I like jameses build a lot, and b negative ALOT but you matched the yellows so well and your build is extremely inspirational. Rock on and win that 250!!


----------



## royce5950

I got you to 147 5 minutes ago, just checked, your 4 votes ahead of 2nd place. 149!! You go brotha!!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royce5950*
> 
> I got you to 147 5 minutes ago, just checked, your 4 votes ahead of 2nd place. 149!! You go brotha!!


Thanks man, I really appreciate your support, fingers crossed not too long to go now


----------



## gdubc

Congrats, my friend! Looks like you got it.


----------



## Ultra-m-a-n

TOLD YOU THAT YOU WOULD WIN!









congrats man! I voted for you, and its nice to know that every vote counted


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultra-m-a-n*
> 
> TOLD YOU THAT YOU WOULD WIN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congrats man! I voted for you, and its nice to know that every vote counted


Haha okay I stand corrected! Cheers, it really came down to the wire at the end there


----------



## vaatibal

Gongratz on winning man! You deserve it with this awesome piece of art.


----------



## cdoublejj

how do the radiators work, it looks like the one blows the air straight in the solid outer casing.

EDIT: so many rads it doesn't even matter.

Wow this thing is looking good, still making my way through for final pics. so far so good.

EDIT: http://www.overclock.net/t/1386294/sponsored-sour-apple-motm-winner-august-2014/750#post_22524770

Wow!


----------



## jakethesnake438

Beautiful


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> how do the radiators work, it looks like the one blows the air straight in the solid outer casing.
> 
> EDIT: so many rads it doesn't even matter.
> 
> Wow this thing is looking good, still making my way through for final pics. so far so good.
> 
> EDIT: http://www.overclock.net/t/1386294/sponsored-sour-apple-motm-winner-august-2014/750#post_22524770
> 
> Wow!


The outer casing has venting top and bottom for the air to escape but as you say there are so many rads it doesnt really matter


----------



## Editor22

Congratulations mate! One of my favorites from this year for sure!


----------



## Gardnerphotos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Editor22*
> 
> Congratulations mate! One of my favorites from this year for sure!


Thanks Nate!


----------

